# All your buds like rocks!!!



## DuggieStyle (Aug 24, 2010)

So has anyone with experence in gravity or resin producing nutes?


----------



## Keenly2 (Aug 25, 2010)

DuggieStyle said:


> No one knows? Maybe i need a more exper. site. If y'all know nothing i ant telling u shit.



get out of here with that attitude


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 25, 2010)

DuggieStyle said:


> No one knows? Maybe i need a more exper. site. If y'all know nothing i ant telling u shit.


If you want an immediate answer do a search for yourself. There are tons of other sections in here and some move faster than others. Just because you didn't get a fast response doesn't mean that no one knows. Just that they haven't gotten to your thread yet. 

However with the post that I quoted here I doubt that you will get the answer that you are looking for.


----------



## trichlone fiend (Aug 25, 2010)

DuggieStyle said:


> No one knows? Maybe i need a more exper. site. If y'all know nothing i ant telling u shit.


 
...I doubt that you have any secret knowledge that isn't already posted on this site my friend. Maybe ask your question differently....


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey friend  I see you've decided to introduce yourself! Thanks for stopping by and make sure to check out our "Go Fuck Yourself" forum before you leave.


----------



## Bueno Time (Aug 25, 2010)

I have no experience using Gravity. I have heard of people using it and yes they said they got super dense buds. I also heard you only use it at a certain point somewhat near the end of flowering and only once or a couple times max. I also heard if you use too much it causes problems. I have no clue if any of this is true but I also have no experience with this product so I guess I am not as good of a grower as Duggie Style!


----------



## Alarm Clock (Aug 26, 2010)

In a crowded room, punching an old woman in the face will get you more attention than asking a polite question every time, hands down. Just as an example, but where does it get you?

This thread had me cracking up. I'm just saying, it is kind of fun to go ahead and look under the bridge and see him sometimes.


----------



## PussymOneyWeed (Aug 26, 2010)

How do all the fucking idiots end up on here?

I think we need to remove RIU from google when somebody types in weed or marijuana. Send the stupid fuck trolls to grasscity instead.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 26, 2010)

DuggieStyle said:


> No one knows? Maybe i need a more exper. site. If y'all know nothing i ant telling u shit.


another one!!...


----------



## fruitrollup (Aug 26, 2010)

why would anyone want dense buds? so you have to waste tricombs in your stupid grinder or it wont burn as well? fuck that good nugs are fluffyer you just pop one in your bowl and smoke it and its perfect. hard nugget is whack


----------



## theexpress (Aug 26, 2010)

im useing snow storm ultra right now on some outdoor..... its too early to say wheather its helping yet or not.. omly thing i know for certain is that it is a potassium hydroxide derivative that at the very least gives me 3% more K


----------



## littleflavio (Aug 26, 2010)

arf!!! that dog barking shit waste hes time postin here lookin like an idiot, i dont get all my post answered for any reason at all i dont cry like a baby as these mofo does. go post your own 2 cents somewhere else tool


----------



## Wordz (Aug 26, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> why would anyone want dense buds? so you have to waste tricombs in your stupid grinder or it wont burn as well? fuck that good nugs are fluffyer you just pop one in your bowl and smoke it and its perfect. hard nugget is whack


the hell are you talking about? that's just justification for shitty buds


----------



## fruitrollup (Aug 26, 2010)

Wordz said:


> the hell are you talking about? that's just justification for shitty buds


not at all kid, THATS RACIST against bud races. take blue widow super crystally hard as hell chunks. good and not my favorite... take power kush super crystally big light soft nugs...dont even need to break it up... my favorite, it can be strain dependant, i dont like hard buds. not ever have i either even before i had my choice of what i wanted to smoke. weed that needs grinders= stress and thc loss


----------



## NickyDkid (Aug 26, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> why would anyone want dense buds? so you have to waste tricombs in your stupid grinder or it wont burn as well? fuck that good nugs are fluffyer you just pop one in your bowl and smoke it and its perfect. hard nugget is whack


whattttt? i don't know about that but you're entitled to your opinion. me i love all bud. big ones small ones purple ones green ones. just like women. pussy has no nationality 


and as for DuggieStyle. just because you live in mendo dosen't mean you're good. just like theres some pussy kids that grow up in the projects. just cause you're there dosent mean you're a step ahead. and for real if you can go ask these questions to your boys in MENDO then just ask them. and see how far that attitude gets you


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Aug 26, 2010)

DuggieStyle said:


> No one knows? Maybe i need a more exper. site. If y'all know nothing i ant telling u shit.


 Dousch of the year we have all the knowledge you are seeking you will want to take epsom salt and pour it all over your soil this will provided the exact amount of nutrients to get rock solid buds covered in resin. Make sure your Ph is at 4.5 too.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Aug 26, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> why would anyone want dense buds? so you have to waste tricombs in your stupid grinder or it wont burn as well? fuck that good nugs are fluffyer you just pop one in your bowl and smoke it and its perfect. hard nugget is whack


I hope you were being sarcastic.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 26, 2010)

lol you guys are fucking hillarious!!!


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 26, 2010)

who u talk bout?


----------



## Keenly2 (Aug 26, 2010)

dense bus = more yield


----------



## fruitrollup (Aug 26, 2010)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> I hope you were being sarcastic.


no. i dont see why anyone would prefer a bag of rocks to a bag of flowers. alls a fluffy bud means is that the bag will look fatter than it would at that weight of dense buds. with dense buds you have to do something, break it up or it wont burn right. to me thats not as good as just packing a bowl(plus dense ones can clog bowls). denisity does not mean more yield, weight is weight fluffy or not fluffy. YOU GUYs are crazy and grinders are stupid i dont want to diminish all my buds thc just so i can smoke a hit of grinder keif ITS DUM


----------



## Keenly2 (Aug 26, 2010)

grinders are the shit... nothing better than a consistent bowl every time


----------



## fruitrollup (Aug 26, 2010)

you should be smoking not so dense nugs, then your bowls would burn consistent just by plugging a nug


----------



## Keenly2 (Aug 26, 2010)

who are you to say your way is better?


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 26, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> why would anyone want dense buds? so you have to waste tricombs in your stupid grinder or it wont burn as well? fuck that good nugs are fluffyer you just pop one in your bowl and smoke it and its perfect. hard nugget is whack


i would agree. thc crystals cant form on the interior of dense buds, great weed comes down to surface area and quality, density is secondary and only important to cash croppers.


----------



## machnak (Aug 26, 2010)

Hahahaha, dense nugs and grinders are bad? You're trippin.

Edit, I don't grow for cash crops, only for myself and I still want dense nugs.

THC can't form in dense nugs? Again....trippin.


----------



## fruitrollup (Aug 26, 2010)

my way (fluffy is better) is better because i dont waste thc gooed to a grinder. its better because while you smoke one hit of kief that isnt even that special of a difference, what ur going after has been on my bowlpacks the whole time instead of in the grinder. my way is better because there is no apparatus needed between me and my smoke, just plug a nug and its good to go. why do extra work for your lesser nugget. do less work for better nugget


----------



## Bueno Time (Aug 26, 2010)

PussymOneyWeed said:


> How do all the fucking idiots end up on here?
> 
> I think we need to remove RIU from google when somebody types in weed or marijuana. Send the stupid fuck trolls to grasscity instead.


I think grasscity might be gone now...?


----------



## Bueno Time (Aug 26, 2010)

I guess in this case I agree with fruitrollup about the grinder damaging the trichs when your grinding the hell out of it. 

I have used and owned several grinders from the old school wood ones with the round metal pegs to the newer machined aluminum 4 piece grinder with the almighty keif collector. I sold them and I break buds up by hand and pack bowls. I am picky when I pack bowls I pull out all stem material and unwanted things when I break the bud up. I feel like it tastes better with buds that are smoked with minimal disturbance I guess youd say while breaking the bud up. I always felt like even though I would get a nice pile of super good keif that I was diminishing the potency of every bowl put through there to get the keif. I also think that weed that is grinded tastes a bit harsher to me. Maybe because it burns faster when it is ground finely. 

Whatever the case is no one can say their way is better really because people like different things and doing things differently. Thats just the way itll be.


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Aug 26, 2010)

1. Wordz i love ur avatar hahaha 2. Here on this site we dont fuck around we grow big chronic buds so if you wanna go talk thread shit go to another site.


----------



## NoSwagBag (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey,

Smoke the fluffy, smoke the rock hard, smoke the gooey buds if you want. Any way you do it, your weed is better than commercial! And my solid and compact WW buds are better than commercial too!

NSB


----------



## trichlone fiend (Aug 26, 2010)

....anyone can grow fluffy buds! ...dense buds take experience, bottom line.


----------



## TheDude007 (Aug 27, 2010)

Dense buds suck. They are too hard to smoke unless you grind them up. Grinding them up grinds up your pretty little trichomes, which is why every person on this site is on this site...they like getting high.(Trichomes do that kiddies----yes you that's you). But dense buds don't have less THC...they are just less potent after you lose half your trichomes getting them stuck on your grinder. So less dense is good, up to a point.
As far as the initial posters question and lack of response...there are a lot of posts on this site that are genuine questions (as his was) that don't get answered at all...even when someone has an answer or opinion that could benefit the OP. Instead Rollitup is FULL of asshats, kids between 15-24, that are so emo they think that tearing down someone on a forum is a "power trip" that makes them feel so good. Post anything on this site...and there is about a 92.8% chance it will be replied to with a fuck you or a "your a fucking moron, go google that shit" answer. And about a 99.7% chance that by the end of page 2...that thread has devolved into a pissing contest between posters, and there are more fuck you and shit yourself lines in those 2 pages than anything informative.
This site sucks balls for that reason alone...too many assholes, not enough moderators. Nobody gets information they want, they just piss on each other. Great way to spend your day! Roll on Rollitup!


----------



## trichlone fiend (Aug 27, 2010)

TheDude007 said:


> Dense buds suck. They are too hard to smoke unless you grind them up. Grinding them up grinds up your pretty little trichomes, which is why every person on this site is on this site...they like getting high.(Trichomes do that kiddies----yes you that's you). But dense buds don't have less THC...they are just less potent after you lose half your trichomes getting them stuck on your grinder. So less dense is good, up to a point.
> As far as the initial posters question and lack of response...there are a lot of posts on this site that are genuine questions (as his was) that don't get answered at all...even when someone has an answer or opinion that could benefit the OP. Instead Rollitup is FULL of asshats, kids between 15-24, that are so emo they think that tearing down someone on a forum is a "power trip" that makes them feel so good. Post anything on this site...and there is about a 92.8% chance it will be replied to with a fuck you or a "your a fucking moron, go google that shit" answer. And about a 99.7% chance that by the end of page 2...that thread has devolved into a pissing contest between posters, and there are more fuck you and shit yourself lines in those 2 pages than anything informative.
> This site sucks balls for that reason alone...too many assholes, not enough moderators. Nobody gets information they want, they just piss on each other. Great way to spend your day! Roll on Rollitup!


...wtf? ...don't you roll/smoke your lose trichs when you dump your grinder into your joint? ...you just don't make any sense dude...sounds like your the 15-24 year old running your mouth, damn troll. Most people on this site knows that the trichs contain the oils that get you high dumb ass. 


EDIT, I take it all back, your right....I HATE my dense buds....who wants this shit?


----------



## farmboss (Aug 27, 2010)

As you can see, snowstorm and gravity don't work for me. I can't see ANY trichromes )-:


----------



## fruitrollup (Aug 27, 2010)

trichlone fiend said:


> ....anyone can grow fluffy buds! ...dense buds take experience, bottom line.


sorry i have to 100% disagree... its often strain dependent as i said before. power k is always big and fluffy b wid is always rock hard dense. grown side by side multiple plants past 2 grows. density has nothing really to do with "experiance". my pk fluffy stuff out weighed the b wid. it is up for opinion, i like nugs soft and delicious. what do people like about hard buds? i dont understand that. what does it do for your smoke other than make you work. I called the b wid "bong dankbud" because the only way to taste it the best and have it burn the best was to put it in a bong... i dont like weed with hangups like that. vote fluffy!


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 27, 2010)

trichlone fiend said:


> ...wtf? ...don't you roll/smoke your lose trichs when you dump your grinder into your joint? ...you just don't make any sense dude...sounds like your the 15-24 year old running your mouth, damn troll. Most people on this site knows that the trichs contain the oils that get you high dumb ass.
> View attachment 1122468View attachment 1122471View attachment 1122469View attachment 1122470


ok so if trichs contain ALL the OIL and the trichs are on the SURFACE of the bud, wouldnt surface area be more important than density? its simple math folks.

its common knowledge that the dankest most potent weeds on the planet are not producing super dense huge colas people. They look more like loose rhinoceros looking things, like the LSD strain phenos. HUGE DENSE COLAS IS A FORM OF HYBRIDIZATION. combining the characteristics of 2 plants and putting them together, indicas are usually rock hard dense, and sativas are more light and flower like.


----------



## fruitrollup (Aug 27, 2010)

quote:And the only argument people have about dense weed is that your grinder breaks tricomes off? Thats the the dumbest shit I ever heard. I NEVER grind my weed and I only smoke my lovely super dense top nuggets. I can break off pieces of weed from it and load my bowl. It burns perfectly fine. You prefer to have fluffy bud, the bud that could have been growing in the same place, you prefer it being a fluffy .5 nugget rather then a meaty dense 5 gram nugget. Thats your deal not mine, but it isn't going to change how much higher I get.[/QUOTE]


ok smart people! its not a question of weight- obviously anyone prefers 5 gs to .5 gs. thats not very smart to say. when nugs are chunks the fire tends to get sucked around the sides and down the pipe hole-what- unless you break it up! why fight your bowl pack? plus you get a bag of heavy rocky buds. that oz looks ok in a zip lock, but my ideal bag of flowers is not like rocks. it soft like flowers. my oz of that in a ziplock barely can be contained buds overflowing the bag. it burns right- a little faster than dense stuff which is ok because weed should burn and bags should be fat looking. rep'in the fluff


----------



## glassblower3000 (Aug 27, 2010)

snake oil!!!!fuck all that shit...if it sounds too good to be true it probably is...I got a litte bottle of this shit in my shed collecting spiderwebs and dust, if anyone wants it, come get it!!!!


----------



## red fury (Aug 27, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> dense bus = more yield


dense bus=standing room only


----------



## trichlone fiend (Aug 27, 2010)

red fury said:


> dense bus=standing room only


 

hahahahahahaahahaahahahaahahahaahahah! Good catch!


----------



## trichlone fiend (Aug 27, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> sorry i have to 100% disagree... its often strain dependent as i said before. power k is always big and fluffy b wid is always rock hard dense. grown side by side multiple plants past 2 grows. density has nothing really to do with "experiance". my pk fluffy stuff out weighed the b wid. it is up for opinion, i like nugs soft and delicious. what do people like about hard buds? i dont understand that. what does it do for your smoke other than make you work. I called the b wid "bong dankbud" because the only way to taste it the best and have it burn the best was to put it in a bong... i dont like weed with hangups like that. vote fluffy!


...true, sativas will be less dense. Your wrong however, density will become greater as you become more experienced.


----------



## chainseeker (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow I guess I been doin it wrong.
I should make my buds less dense. 
How do I do it you farking morons?
What am I using too much light?
Maybe I should stop the Co2?
Less nutes?
Maybe keep the lights 4 to 6 ft away from the plants?
I see why your name starts with fruit.


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Aug 27, 2010)

I've never been kicking it, busted out a big fat sack of dense, sick nugget, and some asshole was like "Fuck that shit. Where's the fluffy, lightweight bud at?"

Also, I don't see how you "lose" trichomes in your grinder. Do you grind up bud and the shit just disappears? Once you break in your grinder, nothing sticks to the side. I have a two piece space case. Everything comes out of it. There's no kief catcher. I'm sure you have to do some sort of prep work to get your fluffy nug in a bowl unless you grow little tiny buds that conveniently fit in the pipe. So what's really the difference? You have to break your nug down too. 

Not trying to argue here. Just stating what I see.


----------



## RavenMochi (Aug 27, 2010)

DuggieStyle said:


> Kids, figures. I knew being a asshole would get something. I'm sure the good people on here, but sometimes when your hi you want to fuck with somebody. I live in Mendo, I don't need y'all if i had a real problem. In less then half an hour i got all the responses, Apparently Mr. cheetha, Called his little girl friends to all jump me. As much fun as this is, playing with babies, Hopefully this place is more. Being a nice guy didn't get a response, but an asshole did. thats interesting.So fuck you you cheetha bitch come fuck with one of my dogs you feline bitch, And bring your little girls too.
> I grow pot and pits in nor cal....
> Not a fucking vagina.
> PEACE??????GROW BIG BUDS OFTEN!!!!!!


If you don't need help, why are you looking for answers? You really are a dumb son of a bitch, so let me help you out as this is apparently to difficult for you to understand. A forum, is just that, a forum, not a fucking chat room. Cheetah didn't have to tell any one to post here, Most of the people that did that originally probably came here to give you an answer, as all they could see is the title of the thread. Then they read your little bitch rant and went off.

so were kids, huh? I'm guessing your about 13, or just really really insecure, I don't blame you, if I was that pathetic I probably would have had to shoot myself, but I digress. If you don't need/want help, why are you here? And exactly how do you grow a vagina? Is that a new word for you, is that why its a novelty. After you fuck a few times it will lose its novelty, but don't worry it never loses its appeal...unless its rotten, nasty and can be smelled from over the internet, like yours. So go get a douche, clean yourself, get high, and try thinking for more than half a second before trying to come up with a snappy come back, I wouldn't want you to hurt yourself...well, I do, but you know what I mean. Oh, wait, you probably don't, your not exactly the poster child for academia, are you? What I meant was I don't want your brain having an aneurysm because it would be a waste of effort, you won't come up with anything worth reading. Please...please tell me I don't have to explain aneurysm to you....*
*


----------



## RavenMochi (Aug 27, 2010)

trichlone fiend said:


> ...true, sativas will be less dense. Your wrong however, density will become greater as you become more experienced.


  how?!
what I mean by that...If I find what works for me, and don't change it for 10 years, I'll be able to say, "I have 10 yrs experience growing..." but if I'm doing the same thing the whole 10 years, nothing will change, the plants are going to feed off of my experience and get more dense. Although on a pothead note, that would be a badass super power....


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Aug 27, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> how?!
> what I mean by that...If I find what works for me, and don't change it for 10 years, I'll be able to say, "I have 10 yrs experience growing..." but if I'm doing the same thing the whole 10 years, nothing will change, the plants are going to feed off of my experience and get more dense. Although on a pothead note, that would be a badass super power....


I see what you're saying, but I tend to disagree. I don't know who is going to grow for 10 years and not change a single thing. That's pretty unambitious. I don't care if I've got the wildest nug on the planet, I'm looking for ways to make it better every harvest.


----------



## freddiemoney (Aug 27, 2010)

igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> i would agree. thc crystals cant form on the interior of dense buds, great weed comes down to surface area and quality, density is secondary and only important to cash croppers.


Resin is all over on the interior of dense buds...With each little bit you pull off, there's a layer of crystals going from the stem all the way out. The buds don't just pop out to full size, they grow in layers with resin lining all around and in between.


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 28, 2010)

freddiemoney said:


> Resin is all over on the interior of dense buds...With each little bit you pull off, there's a layer of crystals going from the stem all the way out. The buds don't just pop out to full size, they grow in layers with resin lining all around and in between.


you got a microscope and some pictures with that to prove it? because when i break weed open and look at it with my microscope, i only see glandular tichs on the exterior of the bud, not the interior. maybe you have a better microscope than me? i only grow organics.


----------



## TheDude007 (Aug 28, 2010)

Do you really think trichomes are just on the outside? Wow, break open a bud and look at it...no microscope necessary. Trichs are all over the entire bud, not just the outside. The outside just has the highest volume of them.
Regarding the grinder and trichomes...people say it doesn't do anything to affect the overall potency. 
Grinding your buds up affects FLAVOR and POTENCY.
Here's why:
In Marijuana's natural state the trichomes (small easy to break off mushroom like pieces of glass all over your buds) are unbroken and if the bud is gently put into a smoking device you will enjoy the full flavor and potency of that bud. If you take the same bud and throw it in your grinder....all those glass like pieces get broken off, and many get stuck to the grinders small plastic or metal prongs that actually break up the buds in the grinder. You can't see them, you just see a little "mash" stuck on the sides of all these prongs...but that's your trichomes on there. That's the shit you wanted to get you high...it's now wasted on the side of a grinder. And when you take your freshly ground up bud and throw it in your smoking bowl....you say you get "all that stuff out of there". Well aside from the fact that you don't...some of it is stuck to the wall and prongs of your grinder, what you do get into your bowl is no longer thousands of unbroken trichomes, they are all now broken. Yes they will still get you high, just as high as before if you didn't grind it up. But you've now made your bowl taste not as good as it could have, and you've reduced potency due to the fact that 5-20% of your crystals are on your grinder....or floated off into the air when you opened the grinder, or tried to transfer it to your bowl.


----------



## trichlone fiend (Aug 28, 2010)

...this thread is fucking flat out WE TODD DID. I could scrutinize your theory all day long....it's like this...if you can't grow dank, don't blame it on the denseness of the bud. As long as your happy with what you've got, that's all that counts....opinions are opinions.


----------



## fruitrollup (Aug 28, 2010)

Also, I don't see how you "lose" trichomes in your grinder. Do you grind up bud and the shit just disappears? You have to break your nug down too. 

Not trying to argue here. Just stating what I see.[/QUOTE]


wow you must have the cleanest grinder in town. ive never seen one with out a ton of goo in the corners. and no i dont have to break my nug down. maybe pull a piece off the nugget but not when i put it in the bowl. not at all dont have to 1 chunk will do


----------



## chittychitty (Aug 28, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> Also, I don't see how you "lose" trichomes in your grinder. Do you grind up bud and the shit just disappears? You have to break your nug down too.
> 
> Not trying to argue here. Just stating what I see.



wow you must have the cleanest grinder in town. ive never seen one with out a ton of goo in the corners. and no i dont have to break my nug down. maybe pull a piece off the nugget but not when i put it in the bowl. not at all dont have to 1 chunk will do[/QUOTE]

good for you... some people like sativa more, some people like indica more. i like both for different reasons. you, on the other hand, are stubborn and ignorant about the distinction. have you ever smoked hash in your life? is it too "uneven" of a burn for you? psssh, dense nugs are the shit, and equal more kief in your grinder. i love grinding up a super-dense bud, because once it's loosened up, so much more comes out than an airy nug. 

if you don't know how to clean your grinder, that's your own fault, stop blaming the weed for your own inadequacies.


----------



## chittychitty (Aug 28, 2010)

oh, and btw trichomes aren't even HALF of what gets you high... there are many cannabinoids which are much more abundant in well-grown, dense nugget with fat glands. the reason those nugs are so hard is because of the dried resins within! how can you hate on that??


----------



## fruitrollup (Aug 28, 2010)

what you quoted from me is a quote from somebody else, not what i said. the way its cut and pasted looks like i said it. but again, your talking about weight, which is not the same as density. people need to be smart, its like 10th grade, weight vs. density, 2 different things. and yes hash is too uneven of a burn for me, i would not stuff an entire bowl with a hash chunk. i would love a piece on some weed but we are comparing apples and oranges here. and kief in your grinder is just shit lost from your bowlpack. it isnt anything special anyway when you hit it its weed kid. extra plant material packed tight doesnt mean more resin either. kids im going to make the executive decision on behalf of the fluffy side, weed should burn, oz bags should look fat, bursting out the top of the bag. not being rock dense and looking like 3/4 or a half, then forcing you to grind it so it will burn. fuck that


----------



## chittychitty (Aug 28, 2010)

actually, i quoted you, but since you quoted someone it f'ed it up and put their quote first. i was still talking about what you said, about clogged up grinders and shit. man, i'm tellin you, kief is a concentration of crystals - not just "weed kid", stop patronizing everyone if you are infantile yourself! i'm talking about density here, not weight... seems like you're the only one talkin about weight. and YES more plant material packed tight DOES mean more resin... how the fuck doesn't it? why do you think some nugs are so hard? because they are full of dried, crystallized resin, ya baby.

so your main argument is that you're too lazy to grind and you want your bags to look "fatter"?


----------



## fruitrollup (Aug 28, 2010)

i am unwilling to lose on every bowlpack for a hit of keif. i am unimpressed with kief as i am always so hi i cant tell the difference between a keif hit and a regular hit. i would not notice if i smoked keif id be like "same shit". but, meanwhile its good stuff not on my bowlpack. you did confuse density with weight just like some others on this thread when you said your dense nug breaks up to more. only if it weighs more!! and plant material = plant material. plant material does not = resin. if the actual resin is too hard it may still be some good nug, but not the favorite choice when sitting next to a nug that doesnt have that problem. yes i do want the perfect bag to look fat, not look skimp, at the SAME weight


----------



## chittychitty (Aug 28, 2010)

true, if it weighs the same then it's 6 of one, man, a nug is a nug. all i'm sayin is you get more out of a dense nug, than a fluffy one, weight included. if you can't tell the difference between kief, and weed maybe you need to take a lil tolerance break, because kief gets you much higher. as for plant material... denser nugget means more plant material packed into a smaller space... and part of that material IS resin... so with a dense nug, you're getting much more resin for the volume. it's really just personal preference, but i'm trying to get you to see there are reasons why density is a very good thing.


----------



## fruitrollup (Aug 28, 2010)

i cant believe you "get more" out of a little dense nug that weighs the same as a big soft one. how does that work? i bet i do need to take a tolerance break! im kind of doing that now, im on my last 2 bowls before harvest! ur logic is a little flawed on plant material. its like saying which is worth more a ten$ in each pocket or a twenty in one pocket? just because you stuffed both of the bills in a small space, they arent worth more! resin doesnt exponentally increase per volume because its packed tighter. my dense bwids put out cannonballs my fluffy pks put out arm length nugs almost dripping with resin. as i see so far, density cannot be favored if side by side to an otherwise equally dank nug...


----------



## chittychitty (Aug 28, 2010)

ehh, sketchy analogies goin down. it's more like a balled up newspaper-- if you ball up a sheet lightly, you can only fit 4 or 5 sheets in a shoebox. but if you wad it up real tight, you could fit 20 or 30. if the newspaper is plant material, that means there is more plant material/cubic inch with a dense cola, and therefore more concentrated resin... basically the difference btween the two is concentration. with a dense nug, you get more weight and more concentrated resin. with a fluffy bud, you get more surface area for trichomes and an ease of smoking. honestly a lot has to do with the smoking style you prefer, too. joints and blunts work best with fluffy buds, because they burn more evenly and quickly. dense nugs are good for slow roasting bowls which can kick your ass before they're even done.


----------



## fruitrollup (Aug 28, 2010)

sketchy analogies all right... 4-5 peices of paper is not the same weight as 20-30, regardless of how tight they are squished. if you took the amount of lsd on 4 sheets and compared it to the lsd on 30 sheets, the 30 pile would have more. replace lsd with "resin" and all you said is that 30 sheets is more than 4. back to the shoe box, fill it with dense nugs up to the top and take weight. with that weight of softer nugs, the box is overflowing. fluffy buds work in every style. i hate when i rip a bowl and am left with black mass to clog the bottom. a bowl should be done in a few hit. it should not sit there to be hard and blacken. my fluffy bowl burned correct, no clogidge, and my bag is fatter looking. the dense nug sat there and blackened and the bag doesnt look as fat


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Aug 28, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> sketchy analogies all right... 4-5 peices of paper is not the same weight as 20-30, regardless of how tight they are squished. if you took the amount of lsd on 4 sheets and compared it to the lsd on 30 sheets, the 30 pile would have more. replace lsd with "resin" and all you said is that 30 sheets is more than 4. back to the shoe box, fill it with dense nugs up to the top and take weight. with that weight of softer nugs, the box is overflowing. fluffy buds work in every style. i hate when i rip a bowl and am left with black mass to clog the bottom. a bowl should be done in a few hit. it should not sit there to be hard and blacken. my fluffy bowl burned correct, no clogidge, and my bag is fatter looking. the dense nug sat there and blackened and the bag doesnt look as fat


The way you're describing it makes no sense. I've never smoked good nugget that turned nasty black and clogged my bowl up. Also, my grinder doesn't have "goo" in the corners. I've been growing and smoking dank for years and I've never seen some of the stuff you claim to be fact. If you want airy buds, more power to you. It's ignorant though to flat out say your big fluffy bud is more potent than a smaller, equal weight dense bud. That's all I'm saying. If you invite me to smoke your airy buds you can damn well bet I wouldn't turn you down. And the same probably goes for you if I busted out some dense nugs of mine. So really, this entire thread is a complete waste. Nobody is getting worthwhile information here so lets all get back to learning new stuff.


----------



## fruitrollup (Aug 28, 2010)

i wouldnt turn you down but id still like the soft bowl over the rocky one. im not talking about some nug that isnt full or loose, im talking more about soft n squishy vs hardpacked. potency is strain dependant, but if that strain is dense it wont be favored to an equally potent soft nug


----------



## iceman77776 (Aug 28, 2010)

i think this guy is hilaious, 
but no.. i dont know shit


----------



## wheezer (Aug 28, 2010)

Your right dude! I came to this site a while back, and didn't stay long because of reasons you mentioned. I came back, because I found out Subcool has threads on here, and I'm getting ready to grow some of his stuff, and was interested in his threads. I started bouncing around, and trying to help a couple people out, and started seeing all this childish bullshit on every page practically. Someone told me before, I shouldn't judge the whole site on a couple assholes, but it seems that there are more children and assholes than anything else. It's a shame. I'm sure I'll probably get some kind of childish shot for saying this, but , oh well.


TheDude007 said:


> Dense buds suck. They are too hard to smoke unless you grind them up. Grinding them up grinds up your pretty little trichomes, which is why every person on this site is on this site...they like getting high.(Trichomes do that kiddies----yes you that's you). But dense buds don't have less THC...they are just less potent after you lose half your trichomes getting them stuck on your grinder. So less dense is good, up to a point.
> As far as the initial posters question and lack of response...there are a lot of posts on this site that are genuine questions (as his was) that don't get answered at all...even when someone has an answer or opinion that could benefit the OP. Instead Rollitup is FULL of asshats, kids between 15-24, that are so emo they think that tearing down someone on a forum is a "power trip" that makes them feel so good. Post anything on this site...and there is about a 92.8% chance it will be replied to with a fuck you or a "your a fucking moron, go google that shit" answer. And about a 99.7% chance that by the end of page 2...that thread has devolved into a pissing contest between posters, and there are more fuck you and shit yourself lines in those 2 pages than anything informative.
> This site sucks balls for that reason alone...too many assholes, not enough moderators. Nobody gets information they want, they just piss on each other. Great way to spend your day! Roll on Rollitup!


----------



## trichlone fiend (Aug 28, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> i wouldnt turn you down but id still like the soft bowl over the rocky one. im not talking about some nug that isnt full or loose, im talking more about soft n squishy vs hardpacked. potency is strain dependant, but if that strain is dense it wont be favored to an equally potent soft nug


I think the words "soft nug" is an oxymoron, like "jumbo shrimp"...what have you been smoking when you say dense? ...compressed mexican weed?


----------



## 21lowens (Aug 28, 2010)

resin producing nutes only work well will the right strain. almost 90% of the time, theyre so powerful in nutrients and minerals that your shit will fry, or the plants simply won't react because of a block. If I were you, i'd try H & G Van de Zwaan shooting powder. This stuff makes your flowering cycle stop and restart. Best to use the last 3 weeks of flowering. I know it makes crazy buds, and does quite a bit for sugars and resin production. Either way, you should approach these forums with more a more humble disposition. There are hundreds of people posting, and only a handful who answer. Mind you, we only answer to posts that are worth it.


----------



## chittychitty (Aug 28, 2010)

Agreed, this thread is a bit of a waste... most of us will indiscriminately smoke dense or fluffy bud. but, i'm just tryin to make the sativa-lovers see that the same SIZE nug (not weight... i'm talkin about equally sized colas), will weigh more and have more resin if it's dense vs airy. honestly half of the problem fruitrollup seems to have with dense nugs is you can't just pop them in a bowl, throw them in a joint and smoke with ease... and that's true. but a ground-up bowl of some dense dank will burn perfectly and won't turn into a "black mess", just lightweight removable ash.


----------



## RavenMochi (Aug 28, 2010)

nothing special? Dude, have you ever scraped a grinder and hit it?!! apparently not, it will kick your ass. Don't get me wrong, never been one to like grinders, but they are not without an advantage. So you lose a little bit on each bowl, honestly, on a blind test, how many would actually be able to tell the difference? However when all that little bit you wouldn't have noticed collects into a pile, its damn sure noticeable, and tasty to smoke. As far as "what I can't see stuck to it..." Again, if I don't notice it, I'm not going to sweat it...I've never noticed any difference in taste from grinding, can you say "placebo effect"...


----------



## RavenMochi (Aug 28, 2010)

chittychitty said:


> Agreed, this thread is a bit of a waste... most of us will indiscriminately smoke dense or fluffy bud. but, i'm just tryin to make the sativa-lovers see that the same SIZE nug (not weight... i'm talkin about equally sized colas), will weigh more and have more resin if it's dense vs airy. honestly half of the problem fruitrollup seems to have with dense nugs is you can't just pop them in a bowl, throw them in a joint and smoke with ease... and that's true. but a ground-up bowl of some dense dank will burn perfectly and won't turn into a "black mess", just lightweight removable ash.


Yes, true, but if you like sativa the bud appearance/density/weight probably has shit to do with why you picked it. I like Sativa's more because they don't tend to make me sleepy, allowing me to do more and enjoy my high actively...will I turn down an indica bud, FUCK NO...I will gladly break that shit up and toke it, but I to tend to lean towards sativa.


----------



## RavenMochi (Aug 28, 2010)

21lowens said:


> resin producing nutes only work well will the right strain. almost 90% of the time, theyre so powerful in nutrients and minerals that your shit will fry, or the plants simply won't react because of a block. If I were you, i'd try H & G Van de Zwaan shooting powder. This stuff makes your flowering cycle stop and restart. Best to use the last 3 weeks of flowering. I know it makes crazy buds, and does quite a bit for sugars and resin production. Either way, you should approach these forums with more a more humble disposition. There are hundreds of people posting, and only a handful who answer. Mind you, we only answer to posts that are worth it.


 H & G Van de Zwaan shooting powder, huh? I'll definitely have to check that shit out...


----------



## RavenMochi (Aug 28, 2010)

trichlone fiend said:


> I think the words "soft nug" is an oxymoron, like "jumbo shrimp"...what have you been smoking when you say dense? ...compressed mexican weed?


Hey, compressed mexican weed has gotten me plenty high in the absence of a budget that can be picky, so..so....PPFFFFTTTT!!!!


----------



## dbkick (Aug 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> im useing snow storm ultra right now on some outdoor..... its too early to say wheather its helping yet or not.. omly thing i know for certain is that it is a potassium hydroxide derivative that at the very least gives me 3% more K


 I just picked up a bottle of gravity and snow storm ultra, gonna be a couple weeks before I add it to res but personally I fucking dislike fluffy buds, I guess to each his own but I have no idea why anyone would want fluffy buds


----------



## NoSwagBag (Aug 28, 2010)

OK

The idea of a grinder is to make the weed break down to expose more surface area of trichomes to the flame. So, I would bet your "fluffy" buds would benefit with from a little "grind" too. They ain't made just for dense nugs. And please do not say there are no trichs in the center of buds. That is NOT TRUE. Break open one of the buds I grow, and every one in the room knows it. Thats from the glory within! Also, when Im done smokin a bowl, I just blow out the ash. 

PS- kief gets me, and all my buddies really baked. I am suprised it doesn't do the same to you.

NSB


----------



## vybz05 (Aug 29, 2010)

DuggieStyle said:


> So has anyone with experence in gravity or resin producing nutes?


i grew pot on the moon in zero gravity. the resin nutes floated away after i tired to feed.


----------



## silasx (Aug 29, 2010)

vybz05 said:


> i grew pot on the moon in zero gravity. the resin nutes floated away after i tired to feed.


i lol'ed i also read his comment again, yeah...who the fuck hasnt messed with resin producing nutes. ISNT THAT THE FUCKING POINT OF NUTES, go die. and gravity? yes its everywhere


----------



## RavenMochi (Aug 29, 2010)

silasx said:


> i lol'ed i also read his comment again, yeah...who the fuck hasnt messed with resin producing nutes. ISNT THAT THE FUCKING POINT OF NUTES, go die. and gravity? yes its everywhere


 Though now that you mention it, nasa should try growing bud in the space station...what effects would zero g have?! I know Salmonella mutated there to a strain we can't cure and is much more deadly, so apparently it has some effect on the development of life...but would it effect it in a good way?


----------



## chainseeker (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow if you can tell a difference in a few missing trich's then I can call Carmen Electra for an emergency titty fuck at 2 in the morning.
The exterior trich's are a small part of what get you baked. THC doesn't just exist in trich's. 
Bud you don't have to break up would suck dick.
I love it when I break open a dense stinky ass rock hard nug. Like an explosion of skunky goodness. 
This thread should be erased it's so stupid.
Here is the gravity in question. I mean they don't make flower softener do they.
Get real.


----------



## fruitrollup (Aug 29, 2010)

have fun with your skimper looking bag of rocks and breaking your shit up so it will pack right. meanwhile i just plugged a nug from a fatter looking bag of flowers that i didnt even need to touch extra for a perfect pack. skunky goodness is not related to "density" go base your opinion of weed on some random product


----------



## chainseeker (Aug 29, 2010)

Ok you got me. Maybe I should grow with cfl's only right?
Oh and def turn off the CO2. 
So how exactly do you get your lightweight fluffy ass nugs that take 3 qt jars to hold an ounce?
I mean I gotta get the word out that all the professional growers have it all wrong.
You just changed everything. People have to know. Fill us in on how to grow shitty I mean fluffy nugs bro I need to know bro.


----------



## RavenMochi (Aug 29, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Ok you got me. Maybe I should grow with cfl's only right?
> Oh and def turn off the CO2.
> So how exactly do you get your lightweight fluffy ass nugs that take 3 qt jars to hold an ounce?
> I mean I gotta get the word out that all the professional growers have it all wrong.
> You just changed everything. People have to know. Fill us in on how to grow shitty I mean fluffy nugs bro I need to know bro.


I grow with nothing but t8's, and while my yield suffered from a 2 week stunt (they're auto's, so they can't really recover any growth they lost...  ) in which they didn't have flowering spectrum (little basterds only liked the veg spectrum for 1 week, after that they flat out stopped until they got flowering, then all was well....), nevertheless, the buds they've made have been nice and dense...flavorful to...I havn't even added a source of carbon yet...do use a shitload of molasses though.,.always thought the bud density was mostly a genetic thing...I'm expecting the full moon I'm growing to be fluffy, its supposed to be pure sativa...I'm not sure you could even grow an indica with fluffy buds, even if you were trying to fuck em up...But, I've been surprised more than a few times, so I guess anything is possible...


----------



## silasx (Aug 30, 2010)

i have to side with fruitloop. when im smoking i prefer more of a fluffy bud. well at least not rock hard, ive had bud thats dense enough that it doesnt burn very well and got clogged every fucking time i packed it. never bought that strain again, moderate high. i suppose somewhere in the middle would be perfect. and no dendity does not mean strength. that 'dense' bud that got clogged every time was a fairly low high for how much i had to smoke and how "DENSE" it was. cleared an 8th in little over a day because it was terrible. the next day i got a differnt strain that was very fluffy and have to say it was a much more powerful high, didnt have to break it up, didnt get clogged. nothing pisses me off more when it clogs and i cant clear the bowl. you guys are angry, they're just opinions. if he likes fluffier bud, then its his opinion dont need to flame him. 

and its strain based you fuck, quit being a smart ass saying "HOW DO I GET FLUFFIER BUDS"


----------



## RavenMochi (Aug 30, 2010)

silasx said:


> i have to side with fruitloop. when im smoking i prefer more of a fluffy bud. well at least not rock hard, ive had bud thats dense enough that it doesnt burn very well and got clogged every fucking time i packed it. never bought that strain again, moderate high. i suppose somewhere in the middle would be perfect. and no dendity does not mean strength. that 'dense' bud that got clogged every time was a fairly low high for how much i had to smoke and how "DENSE" it was. cleared an 8th in little over a day because it was terrible. the next day i got a differnt strain that was very fluffy and have to say it was a much more powerful high, didnt have to break it up, didnt get clogged. nothing pisses me off more when it clogs and i cant clear the bowl. you guys are angry, they're just opinions. if he likes fluffier bud, then its his opinion dont need to flame him.
> 
> and its strain based you fuck, quit being a smart ass saying "HOW DO I GET FLUFFIER BUDS"


LOL


----------



## budpatch (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow...been a while since I've seen comments this backassward about bud quality. Fluff is better? No grinder? Density is usually a sign of proper growth, light, nutrient ratios, flowering time, etc. Sure strains can have specific traits one way or another, but I've never seen anyone complain when smoking some top quality dense hybrid properly broken up...I'd have to go with density over fluff every time...unless it's a really sativa heavy strain that just doesn't have it in the genetics...
Just 2 pennies....word.


----------



## 420God (Aug 30, 2010)

I just like smoking weed. Never once knew the name, only how high it got me and if I was buying more of it. Too many names out there anyway. Had some fluffy I liked and had some dense I liked. I'd get bored of the same thing all the time.


----------



## fruitrollup (Aug 30, 2010)

budpatch said:


> Wow...been a while since I've seen comments this backassward about bud quality. Fluff is better? No grinder? Density is usually a sign of proper growth, light, nutrient ratios, flowering time, etc. Sure strains can have specific traits one way or another, but I've never seen anyone complain when smoking some top quality dense hybrid properly broken up...I'd have to go with density over fluff every time...unless it's a really sativa heavy strain that just doesn't have it in the genetics...
> Just 2 pennies....word.



its a strain thing. if you dont have light or whatever thats not what im talking about at all


----------



## Bueno Time (Aug 30, 2010)

This thread = FAIL...

Its kinda sad how alot of threads end up like this when it is usually just people trying to give their opinions it turns into some sort of battle of whos way is better and arguing...


----------



## RavenMochi (Aug 30, 2010)

Bueno Time said:


> This thread = FAIL...
> 
> Its kinda sad how alot of threads end up like this when it is usually just people trying to give their opinions it turns into some sort of battle of whos way is better and arguing...


eh... you'll get used to it...


----------



## Sativa G (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't grow no fucking vagina either,Holmes!


----------



## RavenMochi (Aug 31, 2010)

growing vagina - def.- 1) what the insecure say when they feel cornered. 2) What people say when they don't have much experience cussing people out in person. 3) Something some dumbshit pulled out of his ass because he's fucking illiterate. 

take your pick...


----------



## trichlone fiend (Aug 31, 2010)

...here's why fruitrollup is getting those fluffy/stem buds >>> https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?t=354911


----------



## chainseeker (Aug 31, 2010)

This is way too funny to stop posting.
Wow I never been called a fuck for liking dense nugs LOL.
This site has officially gone to the newbies.


----------



## chainseeker (Aug 31, 2010)

LOL hey Fruit you like the fluffies do ya. 
You should def grow with LED's.
Fluffy airy bud you can see through bro.
Nothing like it. Bomb diggity.


----------



## UPfreebird (Aug 31, 2010)

Fluffy buds? Are you fucking RETARDED?
The fluffier your buds are,..the more you have to repack your bowl. 

Dense buds are the way to go 100%. 

Dont' be fucktarded and think fluffy buds are better.
If you think that,...then do not give me any growing advice, ever.


----------



## fruitrollup (Aug 31, 2010)

trichlone fiend said:


> ...here's why fruitrollup is getting those fluffy/stem buds >>> https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?t=354911


i dont want to have to double post shit fiend... why because i was healthy they got big and i had to throw one away to lst?


----------



## chainseeker (Aug 31, 2010)

It takes skill to grow propper dense buds you guys just haven't achieved this yet.
When you do you won't believe it. You'll come back and tell us all how much you've learned in the last year.


----------



## fruitrollup (Aug 31, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> LOL hey Fruit you like the fluffies do ya.
> You should def grow with LED's.
> Fluffy airy bud you can see through bro.
> Nothing like it. Bomb diggity.


people stop reading through... i said a few posts ago thats exactly not what im talking about so... irrelevant


----------



## UPfreebird (Aug 31, 2010)

Fluffy buds......LMFAO!!!!! I'll be laughin about this for a week to come yet.


----------



## fruitrollup (Aug 31, 2010)

UPfreebird said:


> Fluffy buds? Are you fucking RETARDED?
> The fluffier your buds are,..the more you have to repack your bowl.
> 
> Dense buds are the way to go 100%.
> ...



you still get 5-6 hits from a normal bowlpack and it burned right and ur bag is fatter at the same weight. better to smoke green bowls than to be ripping the same dense blackened bowl


----------



## UPfreebird (Aug 31, 2010)

Fruitrollup,...you are officially a fucktard.


----------



## fruitrollup (Aug 31, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> It takes skill to grow propper dense buds you guys just haven't achieved this yet.
> When you do you won't believe it. You'll come back and tell us all how much you've learned in the last year.


they stop reading the thread... side by side pkush bhash bwid... 2 r fluffy b wid dense... side by side same nutes. its a strain thing


----------



## fruitrollup (Aug 31, 2010)

UPfreebird said:


> Fruitrollup,...you are officially a fucktard.


right back at you!


----------



## chainseeker (Aug 31, 2010)

Fruit when you stop putting out newbie stupid shit like fluffy buds are good I'll let it go.
But stop putting out this stupid ass retarded info that fucks this site up.
Newbies believe what they read monkey see monkey do.
Bud info hurts these sites more than you know.
And yours is plain retarded.


----------



## UPfreebird (Aug 31, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> right back at you!View attachment 1128986


About time you post something intelligent....fucking fucktard.

QUIT GIVING OUT SHITTY INFORMATION AND LEADING PEOPLE TO FUCKING UP THEIR PLANTS. 
Fluffy buds? Give me a fucking break. Dense is the way to go. Truth be told!


----------



## chainseeker (Aug 31, 2010)

My buddy grew out my master kush and so did I his were fluffy shit mine were dense as fuck.
Put your stupid fucking info on some other site you fruity bastard.


----------



## UPfreebird (Aug 31, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> My buddy grew out my master kush and so did I his were fluffy shit mine were dense as fuck.
> Put your stupid fucking info on some other site you fruity bastard.


Fruity Fucktard.


----------



## trichlone fiend (Aug 31, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Fruit when you stop putting out newbie stupid shit like fluffy buds are good I'll let it go.
> But stop putting out this stupid ass retarded info that fucks this site up.
> Newbies believe what they read monkey see monkey do.
> Bud info hurts these sites more than you know.
> And yours is plain retarded.


...true that! ...grasscity.com would love to have you around, register there.


----------



## chainseeker (Aug 31, 2010)

So I took this bud to a party and nobody would even smoke it because it's too dense. I don't get it. LOL!


----------



## UPfreebird (Aug 31, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> So I took this bud to a party and nobody would even smoke it because it's too dense. I don't get it. LOL!


More for you!,....and me! I'll hit that dense fucking bud. 
I know it's way better than a fluffy bud could ever hope to be.


----------



## UPfreebird (Aug 31, 2010)

I find it hard to believe that this subject is under Advanced Marijuana Cultivation,....instead of under it's own tab that should be called,.."MISLEADING INFO."


----------



## fruitrollup (Aug 31, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> My buddy grew out my master kush and so did I his were fluffy shit mine were dense as fuck.
> Put your stupid fucking info on some other site you fruity bastard.


who cares what your buddy did. hes not here nor there. you need to grow more than once to really see a strain.
its not info its an opinion poll and your all fruity bastards thats why your roll up mascot is a flamer!


----------



## UPfreebird (Aug 31, 2010)

Let's be real here fruitrollup. 

Dense Buds > Fluffy Buds.

NO QUESTION ABOUT IT.

Be real. Quit faking the funk.


----------



## fruitrollup (Aug 31, 2010)

no one can even say why "DENSITY" -alone- does anything good. they just say other factors like potency or taste or weight or whatever.all those factors can be had by a fluffy bud. density people just density. 
not a leaf on a stick, a solid light soft bud when i say fluffy


----------



## UPfreebird (Aug 31, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> no one can even say why "DENSITY" -alone- does anything good. they just say other factors like potency or taste or weight or whatever. density people just density.


Quit being a fucktard.

Dense Buds > Fluffy Buds. 

Just accept it and strive to grow Dense Buds. You will be much happier. And people will quit treatin you like a fucking Noob that knows nothing about growing.


----------



## trichlone fiend (Aug 31, 2010)

...grasscity is calling you.


----------



## fruitrollup (Aug 31, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> no one can even say why "DENSITY" -alone- does anything good. they just say other factors like potency or taste or weight or whatever.all those factors can be had by a fluffy bud. density people just density.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Aug 31, 2010)

you guys quit picking on him, maybe someday he will screw up and grow some dense nugs and we can purchase them at a reduced rate for being so inferior. i get 1st dibs..lol


----------



## chainseeker (Aug 31, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> who cares what your buddy did. hes not here nor there. you need to grow more than once to really see a strain.
> its not info its an opinion poll and your all fruity bastards thats why your roll up mascot is a flamer!


You yourself said it's a strain thing fool.
I was proving that the same exact strain can be fluffy or dense.
Get it now?
Poor growers get fluff
Pro grower get rocks.
Grass City is for you bro they have top notch fluff growers.


----------



## fruitrollup (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## UPfreebird (Aug 31, 2010)

Hard to quit picking on a guy, when he does not learn.
Thick Headed mo fo's grow shitty stuff and give out shitty info for many years before they realize the error of their ways.

Maybe with a little name-calling he will change his tune and listen when people say that Fluffy buds suck in comparison to Dense Buds.


----------



## fruitrollup (Aug 31, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> You yourself said it's a strain thing fool.
> I was proving that the same exact strain can be fluffy or dense.
> Get it now?
> Poor growers get fluff
> ...


i dont care about your buddy. too many possible factors. try grow #2 yourself


----------



## fruitrollup (Aug 31, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> fruitrollup said:
> 
> 
> > no one can even say why "DENSITY" -alone- does anything good. they just say other factors like potency or taste or weight or whatever.all those factors can be had by a fluffy bud. density people just density.
> ...


----------



## UPfreebird (Aug 31, 2010)

^^^Pure fucktard^^^


----------



## fruitrollup (Aug 31, 2010)

you got nothin for density on its own. you just had some dense shit you liked but you dont really know good pot


----------



## Banditt (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow.....this thread is just wow....


----------



## wiseguy316 (Aug 31, 2010)

grow 2 yourself and fuck one up on purpose, thats brilliant...too funny


----------



## UPfreebird (Aug 31, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> you got nothin for density on its own. you just had some dense shit you liked but you dont really know good pot


Ya, that's it. You got me there. 
Keep giving out bad info. 

I know who NOT to take advice from.


----------



## chainseeker (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey fruit when you grow up and become a grower come back ok.

Oh and never try Co2 it will fuck up your perfect fluff every time


----------



## UPfreebird (Aug 31, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Hey fruit when you grow up and become a grower come back ok.
> 
> Oh and never try Co2 it will fuck up your perfect fluff every time


Oh and be sure to turn your light on and off every 30 minutes. 
That will produce great fluff.


----------



## fruitrollup (Aug 31, 2010)

pound and a quarter from whats on my avitar. going to chop an arm size pk first the rest will follow even a sativa sour cream for my man seeker. pics will show for them selves


----------



## fruitrollup (Aug 31, 2010)

UPfreebird said:


> Oh and be sure to turn your light on and off every 30 minutes.
> That will produce great fluff.


no light no nutes none of that shit is the nugs im talking about. how many times have i said solid soft lightweight nugs is what im talking about


----------



## UPfreebird (Aug 31, 2010)

All pics look pretty. And I'm sure the smoke is good too.
I just don't get why you would want to grow fluffy buds over dense buds. 

That just boggles my mind.


----------



## chainseeker (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah explain your setup.
Cfl's Led's no Co2 light very high? sound about right?
Hey UP you've been missing this. LOL but all the votes for dense are by morons right fruit?
https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?t=362562&p=4578667&viewfull=1#post4578667


----------



## UPfreebird (Aug 31, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> no light no nutes none of that shit is at all what im talking about. how many times have i said solid soft lightweight nugs is what im talking about


What the fuck is a "Solid Soft"?


----------



## jewgrow (Aug 31, 2010)

for those of you who think grinders "diminish" your thc levels.....take out the screen


----------



## Banditt (Aug 31, 2010)

UPfreebird said:


> All pics look pretty. And I'm sure the smoke is good too.
> I just don't get why you would want to grow fluffy buds over dense buds.
> 
> That just boggles my mind.


Cuz putting bud in the grinder is a lot of work.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Aug 31, 2010)

Where do dense fat nugs come from? A healthier plant...enough said


----------



## UPfreebird (Aug 31, 2010)

wiseguy316 said:


> Where do dense fat nugs come from? A healthier plant...enough said


Completely Agree!


----------



## wiseguy316 (Aug 31, 2010)

He prolly took a break to mist his plants.


----------



## UPfreebird (Aug 31, 2010)

Hope he is using nutrient rich water when misting his plants. lol


----------



## oJUICEBOXo (Aug 31, 2010)

On the topic of people on this site being assholes.....the only people I've seen get shit on are the ones that deserve it by making a dumbass comment. This site has any answer you are looking for if you DO YOUR RESEARCH! Don't ask a retarded question and don't be pissed off if someone doesn't IMMEDIATELY answer your question and you should be good. On a separate issue....losing keef in grinders!?! Are you seriously that short on weed or is your weed that low in THC to where you need to save every spec of keef? Poor people and weak growers worry about that kind of stuff. I don't care if I "lose" a negligible amount of keef when I grind my buds because I always have chronic weed. Plus there is nothing like rolling a blunt with a bunch of keef dumped on it lol. If it gets to the point where I stress over the decision to grind my buds or not I'll fucking quit smoking......such a dumb argument in my opinion.


----------



## Danielsgb (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow is this retarded. As a bud thickens up, it is producing more cannanibinoids. So how can Fluffy be better. Come on man some God Damn common sense.


----------



## fruitrollup (Aug 31, 2010)

UPfreebird said:


> What the fuck is a "Solid Soft"?


people think im talking about some nug that is like a leafy stem or something when i say fluffy. i assure you they are full nugs and they are not all hard. they are"solid" and "soft"


----------



## fruitrollup (Aug 31, 2010)

wiseguy316 said:


> Where do dense fat nugs come from? A healthier plant...enough said


a dense strain nothing to do with health


----------



## fruitrollup (Aug 31, 2010)

Banditt said:


> Cuz putting bud in the grinder is a lot of work.


pot is my job. anything i have to do for it is work. bottom line is that if you didnt NEED to do anything to it it would be better. maybe i smoke more than you i dont want to have to do that every smoke fuck that


----------



## fruitrollup (Aug 31, 2010)

wiseguy316 said:


> He prolly took a break to mist his plants.


yeah a water break. shit looks good huge and not rocknug just how i like it. im getting good


----------



## fruitrollup (Aug 31, 2010)

oJUICEBOXo said:


> On the topic of people on this site being assholes.....the only people I've seen get shit on are the ones that deserve it by making a dumbass comment. This site has any answer you are looking for if you DO YOUR RESEARCH! Don't ask a retarded question and don't be pissed off if someone doesn't IMMEDIATELY answer your question and you should be good. On a separate issue....losing keef in grinders!?! Are you seriously that short on weed or is your weed that low in THC to where you need to save every spec of keef? Poor people and weak growers worry about that kind of stuff. I don't care if I "lose" a negligible amount of keef when I grind my buds because I always have chronic weed. Plus there is nothing like rolling a blunt with a bunch of keef dumped on it lol. If it gets to the point where I stress over the decision to grind my buds or not I'll fucking quit smoking......such a dumb argument in my opinion.


keif does nothing smoking my non grinded bowls dont do


----------



## fruitrollup (Aug 31, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Wow is this retarded. As a bud thickens up, it is producing more cannanibinoids. So how can Fluffy be better. Come on man some God Damn common sense.


my fluffy buds are plenty "thick" they just arent rocked down with density. they are as "thick" as my arm


----------



## UPfreebird (Aug 31, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> yeah a water break. shit looks good huge and not rocknug just how i like it. im getting good


Ah fuck it. I'm done wasting my breath on this dumb fuck who obviously can't get the fucking point that everyone on here is trying to prove to him. 
Fruitrollup,...you are the type of person that makes sites like this a waste of fucking time. 
People give ya info and let you know that your ways are a little backwards, and what happens........?
You don't listen to a mother fucking thing.
And you know everyfucking thing. 

Enjoy your fucking fluff. I'm sure it gets you high. It's fucking weed after all. 
But why be happy with being a mediocre grower? 
*Why not strive to be better?*

Oh wait, I know why,...it's cuz your the best grower in the world.


----------



## Banditt (Aug 31, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> keif does nothing smoking my non grinded bowls dont do


 
pffffttttttt........

You can't be serious.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Aug 31, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> pot is my job. anything i have to do for it is work. bottom line is that if you didnt NEED to do anything to it it would be better. maybe i smoke more than you i dont want to have to do that every smoke fuck that


POT is my job,,,,,I must suggest another line of work


----------



## oJUICEBOXo (Aug 31, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> keif does nothing smoking my non grinded bowls dont do


LMFAO! That's great! Funny stuff.... my point was that even if you "lose" trichs when you grind weed, the amount you "lose" is so little that you would never notice either way. Not a topic for argument in my opinion.....this is so stupid someone close this thread!


----------



## chainseeker (Aug 31, 2010)

No don't close it my stomach hurts from laughing so hard at Fruity.
LOL I see fruity as the old lady in your avatar.
And he would still argue when he woke up. LOL


----------



## Keenly2 (Aug 31, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> my fluffy buds are plenty "thick" they just arent rocked down with density. they are as "thick" as my arm



thickness doesnt mean shit when you dont have numbers to back it up


id rather have a cola as thick as my thumb that weighed half as much


----------



## chainseeker (Aug 31, 2010)

If so funny that fruity thinks density comes from dense strains. 
Does he mean indicas? So just don't grow indica and you'll be all good.
Is he saying that lights and good growing skills play no part in density?
I think he's 19 years old with 1 grow under his belt and now he's a pro.


----------



## Keenly2 (Aug 31, 2010)

take the same strain he is gowing and stick it in the sun


watch it get denser


----------



## RavenMochi (Aug 31, 2010)

Kay, had to repost this, had to many spelling errors, you'll have to excuse me, I'm pretty fucking blind, and didn't feel like getting up close to the monitor, like I normally do, and it won't let me edit...so...yea...aint that a bitch...gotta love upgrades



chainseeker said:


> It takes skill to grow propper dense buds you guys just haven't achieved this yet.
> When you do you won't believe it. You'll come back and tell us all how much you've learned in the last year.


 WILL ALL OF YOU JUST SHUT UP!!! the reason you get dense buds has shit to do with your skill, thats just ego talking, your either growing indica, or something indica dominant, you could grow Neville's haze to its best and being pure sativa, it would still be fluffy. YOU HAD LITTLE TO DO WITH IT. Hell, I'm not experienced, but my indica dominant auto's are dense as hell, and thats under a t8, so please get your hand off your dick and stop stroking your ego. AGAIN, if he likes fluffier buds, I'm guessing he probably prefers sativa, and thats not exactly rare. Not everyone is indica or nothing, but those of you saying "dense buds 100%" trying smoking a good sativa and get back to me. Sorry to snap,. but its been established this is mostly a strain dependent, AND YET, we have pages and pages of you trying to sell us this bs about density comes with knowledge. NO, it came from the plant. When I did gorilla grows in Houston, guess what, dense as hell, and we barely did shit to them, that was ALL mothernature. Not a bit of it had shit to do with my skill, knowledge, experience or lack there of...THEY ARE NOT DENSE BECAUSE OF YOU, thats just what they do. Left alone in a field, they would still do it.

PS_ kief is no better than a regular bowl, BULLSHIT, its ALOT stronger of a hit, I don't care, your a lie.
As far as suggesting he get into a new profession, Why, because his pref is different from yours? Yea thats a great basis for a business decision. Oh, wait, NO no its not. If he's not making money, than change, if your making money, fuck the opinions of the world and continue the course...


----------



## Keenly2 (Aug 31, 2010)

id bet a lot of money same strain + sun = more dense buds


----------



## RavenMochi (Aug 31, 2010)

Why do you say that? I guess it confuses me, because indoor, I have no experience except the one I'm doing now, so I have none to speak of, I'm using t8's, which people claim you can't get dense buds from, and yet I have dense bud. So unless its all due to the molasses/maple syrup water I feed them with every watering, I assure you, its not me...its the plant...


----------



## chainseeker (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah I know but damn 1 year growers acting like they're uncle ben or riddle me


----------



## oJUICEBOXo (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah that was funny though, it's healthy to vent.....


----------



## volcanoOFhistory (Sep 1, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> fruitrollup said:
> 
> 
> > no one can even say why "DENSITY" -alone- does anything good. they just say other factors like potency or taste or weight or whatever.all those factors can be had by a fluffy bud. density people just density.
> ...


----------



## redi jedi (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow...just read this entire thread...I must be bored.


----------



## welshsmoker (Sep 1, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> Hey friend  I see you've decided to introduce yourself! Thanks for stopping by and make sure to check out our "Go Fuck Yourself" forum before you leave.


 nice one!!!!!


----------



## 420God (Sep 1, 2010)

Lmfao! Tough guys, LOL!


----------



## trichlone fiend (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## 420God (Sep 1, 2010)

Alot like this.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 1, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> If so funny that fruity thinks density comes from dense strains.
> Does he mean indicas? So just don't grow indica and you'll be all good.
> Is he saying that lights and good growing skills play no part in density?
> I think he's 19 years old with 1 grow under his belt and now he's a pro.


the strains im talking of are indica but im not saying indica is a strain. indica is a type that contains many strains. smart shit you say man! lights and skills is what i do have dense and fluffy side by side. (more fluffy this time as my grow is even more pk and bh than bwid)


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 1, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Yeah I know but damn 1 year growers acting like they're uncle ben or riddle me


you think riddles awesome? jokes...


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 1, 2010)

Dude all my kush strains are rocks.
I can't grow fluffy kush.
But you win I'm done.
I wanted to help you grow proper buds
but then you were a dick about it.
I feel bad that your an illegal drug dealer, poor customers.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 1, 2010)

volcanoOFhistory said:


> fruitrollup said:
> 
> 
> > Density is good because it enables you to get a higher yeild per plant. One 3ft plant with dense nugs=4oz. One 3ft plant with super fluffy nug=1oz.
> ...


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 1, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Dude all my kush strains are rocks.
> I can't grow fluffy kush.
> But you win I'm done.
> I wanted to help you grow proper buds
> ...


power kush is not technically "kush". im not an "illegal" "drug" "dealer". the "decriminalized" "plant" is what i "help out" my friends with


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 1, 2010)

Thats cuz sticks weigh it down. Next poll who likes smoking sticks?
Let me guess, You also add moisture for more weight right.
Bad dealer BAD!


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 1, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Thats cuz sticks weigh it down. Next poll who likes smoking sticks?
> Let me guess, You also add moisture for more weight right.
> Bad dealer BAD!


This is like a car crash you just drive around the block to keep seeing how bad it is. Some people just don't get *it*.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 1, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Thats cuz sticks weigh it down. Next poll who likes smoking sticks?
> Let me guess, You also add moisture for more weight right.
> Bad dealer BAD!


no i remove all leaf and stem nothing but the smallest leaf and stem in my bags. with a cure you dont need to add moisture.


----------



## Banditt (Sep 1, 2010)

My e-peen is bigger than all of yours!!!!


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 2, 2010)

&#8224;LOL&#8224; Banditt is an e-porn star....&#8224;puts his e-peen up in shame...&#8224; and I was always so proud.... 
I wasn't trying to be tough, he was the one saying he wanted to meet in person to start shit...and I'll be damned if I'm going to back down. Though escalation may not have been the best answer, lets face it, its the most natural...


----------



## REALSTYLES (Sep 2, 2010)

Fluffy buds turn to dust if you leave it out in the open air and has no shelf life. It's actually good............ for making hash or cannabutter. I don't like airy bud to smoke str8 booty in my book. Gemme dense bud or give me death LOL.






https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/357800-blue-dream-grand-daddy-purple.html


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

REALSTYLES said:


> Fluffy buds turn to dust if you leave it out in the open air and has no shelf life. It's actually good............ for making hash or cannabutter. I don't like airy bud to smoke str8 booty in my book. Gemme dense bud or give me death LOL.quote
> 
> fluffy buds turn to dust? is this out of the bible or something? you dont grow if you did youd know about a cure jar. your opinion is invalid


----------



## johnvilla (Sep 2, 2010)

Really all the buds must be rocking when it is grown in a suitable manner with good climate.

Bongs


----------



## 420God (Sep 2, 2010)

Just wondering something since a lot of people disagree on the strain and growing techniques. I have 3 plants in the same pot ( I know it's a big no no) but they were bagseed I tossed in not thinking they'd grow. Two of them are almost 8 weeks into flower and are very clearly a sativa dom with light flowers I can see through but in the same pot I have one that just started to really blossom and I know will go for 10+ weeks and have solid buds. All the plants are on the same nutes and the exact same light so how can everyone say it's growing technique when I can clearly see its in the strain? Not arguing, just wondering.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

it is a strain thing. if you fucked up nutes or no light or whatever you could get loose bud but that is not what im talking about. when your a good grower and you do stuff side by side and you have done strains more than one time (more than one pheno) youd see its a strain thing. my pks are always fluffyer than my b wid in the same room every time every plant past 3 grows.


----------



## 420God (Sep 2, 2010)

Then why do some people make it seem like if you get hard buds that your a pro then? I'm on my first grow, going to have a over a pound and it looks as though my big girl is turning bright purple. Does that make me a pro since I'll have a large yield and hard buds? No.


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 2, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> Fighting is your hobby, huh? I seriously fucking doubt it, you overcompensate way to much. Your also naive. This is the modern world, if your looking for a fair fight, then maybe your the one that needs to wake up. I've known alot of really impressive fighters in my day, not a fucking one could dodge bullets, and my aim is pretty fucking good. So by all means, come on, lets see how fast your are matrix. By the way, this is tx, guns are our friends. Thats what happens when you try to come to our homes with a bunch of bullshit. I'm still on, tell me when your in town next, we'll see if I backpedal...I don't play for honor, I play to win.
> Keep in mind, you stated this shit. I'll end it, and sleep well that night.


Oh come on you'd lose a little sleep.
My fluff is good I'll shoot you LOL!



420God said:


> Then why do some people make it seem like if you get hard buds that your a pro then? I'm on my first grow, going to have a over a pound and it looks as though my big girl is turning bright purple. Does that make me a pro since I'll have a large yield and hard buds? No.


No sir but it does mean you did very well. Congrats on a successful grow!


----------



## 420God (Sep 2, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Oh come on you'd lose a little sleep.
> My fluff is good I'll shoot you LOL!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I learned almost everything from this site so I have you guys to thank.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

420God said:


> Then why do some people make it seem like if you get hard buds that your a pro then? I'm on my first grow, going to have a over a pound and it looks as though my big girl is turning bright purple. Does that make me a pro since I'll have a large yield and hard buds? No.


good job on that! pounds rule. but just look how many people voted for it that dont even know what density by itself is in the first place. its a common misconception. maybe your buds wont be dense. mine are huge and solid thick but not overly dense. wait till you harvest and smoke to see how it is. people just like to call themselves pros... good job to you with a pound on the first try... you just might have potential yourself


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 2, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Oh come on you'd lose a little sleep.
> My fluff is good I'll shoot you LOL!
> 
> okay, okay, if it will make you feel better, I'll go to bed without dinner for....say 3 days....


----------



## Banditt (Sep 2, 2010)

I can't beleive you guys are still on this. lol

First of all, lets clear something up, density is BOTH strain and environmentally dependant. Yes some strains have the genetic make up that makes them naturally produce more dense flowers. However, density can be increased by growing practices as well...Better light, C02, certain additives. If you take clones from the same mother who is a fluffy bud producer, grow one in a room with a 1000w light, C02 and all the bloom enhancers etc, that plant is going to be significantly more dense then one grown in a closet under a 150w hps with an oscillating fan and just a basic 3 part nute or something. So both arguments have merit.

As for which type of bud is better, its a matter of preference. When growing I prefer to grow denser buds. Denser = more weight per m2. Which I think we all can agree is a good thing. As for smoking, either is fine for me as long as the smoke is good, I use a grinder anyway so it doesn't effect me one way or the other really.

This is a pretty silly debate but I wanna take the time out now to thank you all for the laughs.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

grown in a closet under a 150w hps with an oscillating fan and just a basic 3 part nute or something. So both arguments have merit.
As for which type of bud is better, its a matter of preference. When growing I prefer to grow denser buds. Denser = more weight per m2., I use a grinder anyway so it doesn't effect me one way )[/QUOTE]

blah blah fucked up nutes and light not my issuse... blah blah density=weight....blah blah have to use a grinder blah blah fuckin blah bullshit fuckin people


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Sep 2, 2010)

OMG this thread is retarded and should be closed.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Sep 2, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> grown in a closet under a 150w hps with an oscillating fan and just a basic 3 part nute or something. So both arguments have merit.
> As for which type of bud is better, its a matter of preference. When growing I prefer to grow denser buds. Denser = more weight per m2., I use a grinder anyway so it doesn't effect me one way )


blah blah fucked up nutes and light not my issuse... blah blah density=weight....blah blah have to use a grinder blah blah fuckin blah bullshit fuckin people[/QUOTE]

LOL you dont understand the simple concepts behind physics and u are a idiot. You are being ethnocentric and I dont appreciate the filthy lies you spew from your uneducated mouth.


----------



## Banditt (Sep 2, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> grown in a closet under a 150w hps with an oscillating fan and just a basic 3 part nute or something. So both arguments have merit.
> As for which type of bud is better, its a matter of preference. When growing I prefer to grow denser buds. Denser = more weight per m2., I use a grinder anyway so it doesn't effect me one way )
> 
> blah blah fucked up nutes and light not my issuse... blah blah density=weight....blah blah have to use a grinder blah blah fuckin blah bullshit fuckin people


Hahaha, speaking of being dense...... And I don't mean dense as in mass/volume.


----------



## grokilla (Sep 2, 2010)

duggiestyle, peanut butter is your answer. just coat your buds with it and they turn rock hard in a day or two.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

yeah in physics density = weight right.


----------



## Banditt (Sep 2, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> yeah in physics density = weight right.


 
see people like you shouldn't open there mouth or they end up looking stupid.

Density is the concentration of mass in a given measure of volume. Given two identical substances occupying the same amount of area, the one with the higher density will weigh more due to having more mass in the same amount of area. But you probably already knew that since you are a PHD pot growing genius.

IE: Weigh two buds that are exactly the same size, one fluffy one dense. Come back and tell me the results.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

Banditt said:


> Hahaha, speaking of being dense...... And I don't mean dense as in mass/volume.


you better cover your ass. what was your point without that part again?


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

IE: Weigh two buds that are exactly the same size, one fluffy one dense. Come back and tell me the results. [/QUOTE]


stop talking about weight weight is not density fucking idiot


----------



## Banditt (Sep 2, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> IE: Weigh two buds that are exactly the same size, one fluffy one dense. Come back and tell me the results.
> 
> 
> stop talking about weight weight is not density fucking idiot


 
haha keep avoiding the point. You're either a troll or a fool. Either way it's funny messing with you.

Density is not a measure of weight, but weight is a byproduct of density in most forms of matter.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> you better cover your ass. what was your point without that part again?


im double quoting for you. you said something retarded you took it back... what was your point


----------



## Banditt (Sep 2, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> im double quoting for you. you said something retarded you took it back... what was your point


wtf are you talking about? That was the original post you are quoting...It says what it said. Have no idea what I "took back" as the post is the same as it was when I originally posted it. Not sure what you're so confused about. You do know dense also means stupid or lacking intelligence correct? Perhaps you do not. With that enlightening revelation do you understand what I meant by that comment now?


----------



## Keenly2 (Sep 2, 2010)

dude you the one who is looking retarded


your insisting that your way is better, when its really personal choice


stop freaking out and go smoke your loose fluffy buds


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Sep 2, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> yeah in physics density = weight right.


 The mass of an object is a fundamental property of the object; a numerical measure of its inertia; a fundamental measure of the amount of matter in the object. Definitions of mass often seem circular because it is such a fundamental quantity that it is hard to define in terms of something else. All mechanical quantities can be defined in terms of mass, length, and time. The usual symbol for mass is m and its SI unit is the kilogram. While the mass is normally considered to be an unchanging property of an object, at speeds approaching the speed of light one must consider the increase in the relativistic mass. 
The weight of an object is the force of gravity on the object and may be defined as the mass times the acceleration of gravity, w = mg. Since the weight is a force, its SI unit is the newton. Density is mass/volume. 



Yea it does^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

IE: Weigh two buds that are exactly the same size, one fluffy one dense. Come back and tell me the results. [/QUOTE]


this is what you said that is retarded/pointless density is not weight. WHAT THE FUCK IS YOUR POINT. you took back your retarded shit so wtf is your point


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Sep 2, 2010)

Banditt said:


> wtf are you talking about? That was the original post you are quoting...It says what it said. Have no idea what I "took back" as the post is the same as it was when I originally posted it. Not sure what you're so confused about. You do know dense also means stupid or lacking intelligence correct? Perhaps you do not. With that enlightening revelation do you understand what I meant by that comment now?



LOL we are all getting trolled I got this.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

You do know dense also means stupid or lacking intelligence correct? Perhaps you do not. With that enlightening revelation do you understand what I meant by that comment now?[/QUOTE]

you said it not me!!


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Sep 2, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> IE: Weigh two buds that are exactly the same size, one fluffy one dense. Come back and tell me the results.



this is what you said that is retarded/pointless density is not weight. WHAT THE FUCK IS YOUR POINT. you took back your retarded shit so wtf is your point[/QUOTE]
LOL bet you didnt read what I posted cause ur fckin retarted.

If I have two metals and they are the same size but one is denser it is heavier idiot.

Density is like this, when you spend all night shoving random things you find in the street up your ass, those items will be smashed together in your colon and become more dense.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> dude you the one who is looking retarded
> 
> 
> your insisting that your way is better, when its really personal choice
> ...


im sold out i have to quit and roll on people who think dumb shit... dont worry harvest is tomorrow or the next day


----------



## REALSTYLES (Sep 2, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> REALSTYLES said:
> 
> 
> > Fluffy buds turn to dust if you leave it out in the open air and has no shelf life. It's actually good............ for making hash or cannabutter. I don't like airy bud to smoke str8 booty in my book. Gemme dense bud or give me death LOL.quote
> ...


----------



## Banditt (Sep 2, 2010)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> this is what you said that is retarded/pointless density is not weight. WHAT THE FUCK IS YOUR POINT. you took back your retarded shit so wtf is your point
> 
> LOL bet you didnt read what I posted cause ur fckin retarted.
> 
> ...


haha I love this guy. <3

He's right on the money!


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> The mass of an object is a fundamental property of the object; a numerical measure of its inertia; a fundamental measure of the amount of matter in the object. Definitions of mass often seem circular because it is such a fundamental quantity that it is hard to define in terms of something else. All mechanical quantities can be defined in terms of mass, length, and time. The usual symbol for mass is m and its SI unit is the kilogram. While the mass is normally considered to be an unchanging property of an object, at speeds approaching the speed of light one must consider the increase in the relativistic mass.
> The weight of an object is the force of gravity on the object and may be defined as the mass times the acceleration of gravity, w = mg. Since the weight is a force, its SI unit is the newton. Density is mass/volume.
> 
> 
> ...



of course its proportional but its off topic. isolate density and fight for density if you can. dont involve shit like weight because that not the factor we are comparing


----------



## Keenly2 (Sep 2, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> of course its proportional but its off topic. isolate density and fight for density if you can. dont involve shit like weight because that not the factor we are comparing



2 buds of the same size but not density, the dense bud will weigh more, i cant believe i have to explain this to you

more weight = more weed = you fail


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

If I have two metals and they are the same size but one is denser it is heavier idiot.

Density is like this, when you spend all night shoving random things you find in the street up your ass, those items will be smashed together in your colon and become more dense.[/QUOTE]

not talking weight 500th time idiot. so you think mexicans putting weed in car compactors makes their shit better because it is now denser. come on talk about just density. if it were good, denser would be better. so compacting it makes it denser therefore better? get the fuck out


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

REALSTYLES said:


> fruitrollup said:
> 
> 
> > I cure my buds don't get butt hurt because I stated I don't like fluffy buds they really suck really man and If you'd look at what I'm doing now you'd know I have experience in growing. Just because you can't grow dense buds with a lot of trichomes don't get mad at me for own personal experience with dense and fluffy buds.
> ...


----------



## REALSTYLES (Sep 2, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if some airy ass bud has won the Cannabis Cup? fruity do you know?


----------



## Banditt (Sep 2, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> If I have two metals and they are the same size but one is denser it is heavier idiot.
> 
> Density is like this, when you spend all night shoving random things you find in the street up your ass, those items will be smashed together in your colon and become more dense.
> 
> not talking weight 500th time idiot. so you think mexicans putting weed in car compactors makes their shit better because it is now denser. come on talk about just density. if it were good, denser would be better. so compacting it makes it denser therefore better? get the fuck out


You obviously have a very loose grasp on logic and science as the point seems to just keep escaping you. Weight is one of the properties people like about density you idiot. This is why the subject keeps coming up.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> 2 buds of the same size but not density, the dense bud will weigh more, i cant believe i have to explain this to you
> 
> more weight = more weed = you fail


not talikng about weight. you buy an 8th and you think somebodys gonna give you a quarter because its dense so it weighs more? get the fuck out. this is all things equal to compare the density factor. obviously more weight is good. you fail


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

REALSTYLES said:


> Can anyone tell me if some airy ass bud has won the Cannabis Cup? fruity do you know?


im sure the fluffy stuff in the way i mean fluffy would be an aspect of a winning bud yes


----------



## Keenly2 (Sep 2, 2010)

fluffy buds are also a sign of poor growing


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

Banditt said:


> You obviously have a very loose grasp on logic and science as the point seems to just keep escaping you. Weight is one of the properties people like about density you idiot. This is why the subject keeps coming up.


well son we are comparing equal weights. it would be stupid to say would you choose an 8th or a 1/4. no shit. weight is equal and dense bags look smaller than fluffyer ones at the same weight. i get plenty weight on my fluffy buds- your shit is a non issue. isolate whats good about density. gets your car compacter for maximum density!


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> fluffy buds are also a sign of poor growing


word misinterpretation from a not read the whole thread person. already been said many times. if you dont have lights or nutes than its not the buds im am talking about when i say fluffy


----------



## Keenly2 (Sep 2, 2010)

you sure are getting defensive about your non dense nugs


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Sep 2, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> If I have two metals and they are the same size but one is denser it is heavier idiot.
> 
> Density is like this, when you spend all night shoving random things you find in the street up your ass, those items will be smashed together in your colon and become more dense.


not talking weight 500th time idiot. so you think mexicans putting weed in car compactors makes their shit better because it is now denser. come on talk about just density. if it were good, denser would be better. so compacting it makes it denser therefore better? get the fuck out[/QUOTE]

Yea we know you no comprehend that weight and density are related, OMG stop making your self look so stupid and just say sorry guys Im a complete noob to science and what good buds ae, I stand corrected and dense buds are good to those that prefer the and that a more dense bud is heavier.


----------



## REALSTYLES (Sep 2, 2010)

Fruity you didn't answer my question. Please tell us all knowing grow master


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> you sure are getting defensive about your non dense nugs


theres a whole nother thread buddy


----------



## Banditt (Sep 2, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> theres a whole nother thread buddy


lol and the people have spoken. Check your poll results. Guess you're in the minority on this one by about a 3 to 1 vote.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

Yea we know you no comprehend that weight and density are related, OMG stop making your self look so stupid and just say sorry guys Im a complete noob to science and what good buds ae, I stand corrected and dense buds are good to those that prefer the and that a more dense bud is heavier.[/QUOTE]

isolate a point to prove it. weight is weight. this is all things equal battle of density. just density. you dont sound smart saying you want a 1/4 more than an eighth. no shit sherlock. a fluffy bud has more volume if you want to talk about "other shit"


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 2, 2010)

the goal is to grow quality & quantity.
... to maximize potential.

in many respects, quantity can be linked to density.

have any of you guys seen the "hazealope" (sativa dominant) from connoisseur seeds?

foxtail-y , fluffy, airy 

in comparison, think of the dankest indica you can.

was it dense & nugg-a-liscious? i bet it was.

yes, genetics play an important role in density/fluffyness.
yes, environment plays an important role the above also.

if you were to dish off a bag o' some fuffy fag nugs to me... i'd give it away... which is why i dont prefer sativas in general.

i am not saying all sativas are fluffy, i am saying airy buds isn't a trait i am after... my closet space is too valuable. 

my homeboy & i argue this point all the time. he's a sativa man. i am an indica man.

too, why would a company make a product like "gravity" if there wasn't some kind of demand for it?

humbolt must be run by a bunch of fucking idiots.

most (rational) people want dense nugs because it both signifies & typifies the quality vs quantity argument.

dense = good
fluffy = not as good

bag appeal & bag feel is important, yes? 

i opt for dense, dank, potent, tastey nugs. in my area, amongst my home boys, my smoke is legendary.

nobody bows down to the alter of "fluffy", ya dig?

finally, in my opinion, people who grow fluffy buds (outside of genetic factors) don't really know what they're doing.

nug denisity & nug weight & bag appeal go hand in hand.

ps : trichfiend post some dope ass pics : nice work


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

REALSTYLES said:


> Fruity you didn't answer my question. Please tell us all knowing grow master
> 
> View attachment 1133275View attachment 1133256


nice even canopy...not, bud looks ok


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

Banditt said:


> lol and the people have spoken. Check your poll results. Guess you're in the minority on this one by about a 3 to 1 vote.


are you racist? minoritys cant ever be right because its a minority right.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

gudkarma said:


> the goal is to grow quality & quantity.
> ... to maximize potential.
> 
> in many respects, quantity can be linked to density.
> ...




you want to talk about other shit like bag appeal you may lose. fluffy bud=more volume= fatter looking bag at weight. if all is equal and its potent with crystals and taste and its fatter... fatter is better. thats a win for fluffy so watch out


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 2, 2010)

Chain, check this out, what is this, like 4 fucking pages without our bullshit?! what the hell are you people doing?!! 

As far as "has any fluffy bud won the cannabis cup" Strawberry Arjan Haze I know won some a couple of years back, pure sativa, therefore, reasonably fluffy, of course we all know the cannabis cup isn't exactly solid, for all we know Greenhouse bought the trophy...I understand its mostly a marketing thing anyways...

For smoke, I prefer sativa...If I ever hope to make a profit, it will be from indica, denser and shorter flowering times, they're a dream for anyone looking to be in business...

Fruit, racist, really, you know damn well he wasn't referring to minority in that way, thats just stupid, your grasping at straws, there is no new information to give, just let it go man...*whispers* let it goooo.........
as far as even canopy, he's growing with a huge hps, you know he doesn't really need to...I'm growing with t8, I have to lay that bitch down and keep that even while keeping it surrounded with whats about to be 6 bulbs...his grow room looks fucking great, don't lie. My prob is my prototype is being designed for a attic with only 4 ft of height, hps will just not work without burning shit for me...hence my t8 experiments. So stop twisting words in a desperate attempt to turn this around, there really isn't a point to it.


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 2, 2010)

"too, why would a company make a product like "gravity" if their wasn't some kind of demand for it?"
1) too= 2, simple mistake I know, not really my point
2) marketing, sweet puts out a citrus and berry sweet making people think they can affect the end taste...from the people I talked to that used it, FAIL, don't get me wrong, it did good for bud quality like any carb load would do, but no citrus or berry taste...so, could very well be pure marketing. Just like the purple craze, etc. Doesn't mean it is, I havn't tried it....but its a possibility, isn't it?

Due to mass ignorance, I will have to say fluffier buds would probably be seen as good bag appeal as it would give the the illusion of having more...when they started breaking it up and realized...no, no, it just took up more space...that might change...


----------



## REALSTYLES (Sep 2, 2010)

reason why, the plant in the back is a plant I was training it's Blue Dream which grows really big the Grandy and the Purple kush won't get as big and I didn't train them plus the clones I got were sick if you'd paid attention you would have saw that. Just face it you're a hater and that's all you be *
a **Fruitilicious**HATER
fruity kiss my bootykiss-ass
*


----------



## REALSTYLES (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh yeah Fruity at least the bud was dense you dunce


----------



## freddiemoney (Sep 2, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> are you racist? minoritys cant ever be right because its a minority right.


Come on...you know he wasn't talking about anything to do with being a "visible minority", what kind of a shift was that? And nobody's going to end up being "right" at the end of this, it's all a debate on personal opinion when you get down to it. Well, that and grinder use...


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 2, 2010)

1) i don't use gravity . i don't need it . 

2) that why there's such a huge demand for giant bags of fluffy shake


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> Chain, check this out, what is this, like 4 fucking pages without our bullshit?! what the hell are you people doing?!!
> 
> As far as "has any fluffy bud won the cannabis cup" Strawberry Arjan Haze I know won some a couple of years back, pure sativa, therefore, reasonably fluffy, of course we all know the cannabis cup isn't exactly solid, for all we know Greenhouse bought the trophy...I understand its mostly a marketing thing anyways...
> 
> ...


minority is minority people races or bud type likers we are fluffy people if you think we cant be right because of more other people... anyway dont want to get in to that shit... hps or not even canopy is always better so you can have it as close as possible. basic shit man basic. his room looks unprofessional but he has a strain at least so its dank.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> "too, why would a company make a product like "gravity" if their wasn't some kind of demand for it?"
> 1) too= 2, simple mistake I know, not really my point
> 2) marketing, sweet puts out a citrus and berry sweet making people think they can affect the end taste...from the people I talked to that used it, FAIL, don't get me wrong, it did good for bud quality like any carb load would do, but no citrus or berry taste...so, could very well be pure marketing. Just like the purple craze, etc. Doesn't mean it is, I havn't tried it....but its a possibility, isn't it?
> 
> Due to mass ignorance, I will have to say fluffier buds would probably be seen as good bag appeal as it would give the the illusion of having more...when they started breaking it up and realized...no, no, it just took up more space...that might change...


so you base what weed you like on a companies random product? its not mass ignorance its more lighter weight green bowl packs vs. less heavier black turning bowl packs. fat bag are good you want one that looks small? no sence in that.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

REALSTYLES said:


> reason why, the plant in the back is a plant I was training it's Blue Dream which grows really big the Grandy and the Purple kush won't get as big and I didn't train them plus the clones I got were sick if you'd paid attention you would have saw that. Just face it you're a hater and that's all you be *
> a **Fruitilicious**HATER
> fruity kiss my bootykiss-ass
> *


well train it next time if you dont want your light 4 feet away from the whole grow because of 1 plant! so im paying attention to your life story now? dont think so why should i pay attention to your noobish shit im typing like a fiend right now


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

REALSTYLES said:


> Oh yeah Fruity at least the bud was dense you dunce


 you bought a dense strain dunce your shits noobish


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

gudkarma said:


> 1) i don't use gravity . i don't need it .
> 
> 2) that why there's such a huge demand for giant bags of fluffy shake


i dont need gravity either. there is a huge demand for fat bags, subconscience as it may be, nobody said shake


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 2, 2010)

gudkarma said:


> 1) i don't use gravity . i don't need it .
> 
> 2) that why there's such a huge demand for giant bags of fluffy shake


1) didn't say you did

2) neither had anything to do with the actual "marketing" argument, are you acknowledging you have no argument? Stop with the cheap shots, dont be a fruity, you know no one here is talking about shake, and I also acknowledged the preference was based on mass stupidity when it comes to what they see,so give me a valid point, you can do it...I have faith in you...you have a cool avatar...


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 2, 2010)

fruit,

you rock what you like... i respect that. 
besides, why would you use gravity when density isn't your goal?

if i break up a quater of my fat, dense, tastey nugs... trust me, the bags are PHAT & LARGE.

mutherfuckers trip on my shit & that's what really gets me off. 

i don't know a single soul lookng for fluffy buds.

and, i let my people do their nugs the way they want to do their nugs.

my goal is to provide them (& mostly me  with the best quality & genetics i can... basically what i have idealized inside my mind from years of smoking.

i "sell" to two very close home boys for very cheap prices. 
$100 an ounce for some 20% to 22% tch laden afghan dank... i usually break off a QP or 2 a month... which covers my electric, nutes, and incidentals.

i grow for pleasure, for head stash, for the LOVE, and for legendary reputation.

finally, bro, do you the way you like to do you. 
however, i am so STOKED you ain't no breeder... lol!

stay fly. be high.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> 1) didn't say you did
> 
> 2) neither had anything to do with the actual "marketing" argument, are you acknowledging you have no argument? Stop with the cheap shots, dont be a fruity, give me a valid point, you can do it...I have faith in you...you have a cool avatar...


give me a specific if your gonna talk the shit. what point is invalid? so far i said facts of the character of each type of bud. the only thing to dense people do is involve factors beside density.


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 2, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> so you base what weed you like on a companies random product? its not mass ignorance its more lighter weight green bowl packs vs. less heavier black turning bowl packs. fat bag are good you want one that looks small? no sence in that.


&#8224;sighs&#8224; Guess which is more, 1 oz of fluff sativa, or 1 oz of dense indica? If you choose one or the other, I'm going to psychically slap you from a distance. The answer is neither, neither will give you more bowls, if it does, those bowls will be gone quicker, giving you the same...Still trying desperately hard to be right I see... FreddieMoney's right, they're will be no "right" on matters based on opinion...so what are you trying to win? Do you get a 52 inch tv if you do?! Will any of us remember this conversation by next month?


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

gudkarma said:


> fruit,
> 
> you rock what you like... i respect that.
> besides, why would you use gravity when density is your goal?
> ...



if you break it up- so, what, you mean make it fluffy? i bet ill breed the best shit when my state lets me be a caretaker and it sure as hell wont be dense because back in the day i made this thread and people who wanted dense couldnt tell me a damn thing about density. just weight and potency and taste all of which i have down. if i never break up a nug exept for a j in my whole life i win so its pk and bh and ww from dfem from now on. this pot rocks


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 2, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> give me a specific if your gonna talk the shit. what point is invalid? so far i said facts of the character of each type of bud. the only thing to dense people do is involve factors beside density.


YOU FUCKING DUNCE, THAT POST WAS BETWEEN ME AND GUDKARMA....your just looking for shit to argue about, aren't you? You don't have enough real life drama?! You must be single, get a women, that shit will end, you'll have all the fucking drama you can suck on...don't look for random shit on here for it though...


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 2, 2010)

raven, 

sorry, i didn't know we were debating.

marketing. hmmm... AN is the king of marketing.

they push all types of bullshit on people, change their line up constantly, and run a slick game. 
a stack & a half ($1500) for one gallon of the entire line-up? that's crazy. 
yet, they do make some (a few) fine products.

do i use some AN products, you bet. 
two to be exact.

with regard to gravity, i sincerely doubt the only goal humbolt had was profit & marketing. 

i was at the hydro store today to buy dutch master's "reverse", and the salesguy was pushing gallon jugs of "gravity" way hard. 

in one respect, you hit the nail on the head.
in another, the scientists at humbolt are providing people with what they want.


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 2, 2010)

gudkarma said:


> raven,
> 
> sorry, i didn't know we were debating.
> 
> ...


 Thank you, valid arguments, don't know enough about humbolt, so I'll have to take your word for it. FRUIT, DID YOU SEE THAT?! HOW HARD WAS THAT?!


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> &#8224;sighs&#8224; Guess which is more, 1 oz of fluff sativa, or 1 oz of dense indica? If you choose one or the other, I'm going to psychically slap you from a distance. The answer is neither, neither will give you more bowls, if it does, those bowls will be gone quicker, giving you the same...Still trying desperately hard to be right I see... FreddieMoney's right, they're will be no "right" on matters based on opinion...so what are you trying to win? Do you get a 52 inch tv if you do?! Will any of us remember this conversation by next month?


you cant remember a conversation that was type in front of your face today let alone next month dude. when you compare to bags the weight is the same no shit. thats my argument kid for people who are like dense weighs more. you guys are really bright patches you know that. yes fluffy gives more bowl yes they burn those are both good things. you want less bowls that dont burn then thats why your dense i guess. a fluff bowl that burns for 5 hits is good. a dense bowl that burns black shit for 20 hits sucks. one fluff bowl gets me plenty hi but you know what id much rather pack a second one and have a new green hit than still be burning this chunk of shit sitting in the bowl still.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> YOU FUCKING DUNCE, THAT POST WAS BETWEEN ME AND GUDKARMA....your just looking for shit to argue about, aren't you? You don't have enough real life drama?! You must be single, get a women, that shit will end, you'll have all the fucking drama you can suck on...don't look for random shit on here for it though...


go suck the dingleberries out your girls ass hole i dont care what you do with your chickenhead lives


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 2, 2010)

Fruit...Somewhere there is a rotting corpse more charming than you, sandpaper more smooth, and dog shit with better language skills. What I can remember and whats worth remembering are not the same thing, and to be honest, your just no worth remembering. Go ahead, win your imaginary prize.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> Thank you, valid arguments, don't know enough about humbolt, so I'll have to take your word for it. FRUIT, DID YOU SEE THAT?! HOW HARD WAS THAT?!


see what? no i dont see what are you saying? that you base what kind of buds you want on a random humbolt product you dont know about? thats what i see correct me if thats not what you ment


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> Fruit...Somewhere there is a rotting corpse more charming than you, sandpaper more smooth, and dog shit with better language skills. What I can remember and whats worth remembering are not the same thing, and to be honest, your just no worth remembering. Go ahead, win your imaginary prize.


your dense


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 2, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> see what? no i dont see what are you saying? that you base what kind of buds you want on a random humbolt product you dont know about? thats what i see correct me if thats not what you ment


No, its not...and I'm not even surprised if flew over your head...in fact...I'm thinking I'd be better off arguing with dog shit, I don't imagine it would be any different...other than the dog shit is more likely to say something intelligent...


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow_..._"your dense" that's it...thats your defense for you language skills._ REALLY?!! _&#8224;ROFLHAO&#8224;
How fitting...


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 2, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> Fruit...Somewhere there is a rotting corpse more charming than you, sandpaper more smooth, and dog shit with better language skills. What I can remember and whats worth remembering are not the same thing, and to be honest, your just no worth remembering. Go ahead, win your imaginary prize.


you, raven (my new internet friend) are very bright & twisted.

funny as hell too.

*

fruity, time to stop the wack talk & picture up your fluffy fag nugs.


current run, early in flower. whatcha got?


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> Thank you, valid arguments, don't know enough about humbolt, so I'll have to take your word for it. FRUIT, DID YOU SEE THAT?! HOW HARD WAS THAT?!


this is what you said. the other person is talking about an. marketing. what the fuck are you talking about that i should see about density? you make no sense


----------



## REALSTYLES (Sep 2, 2010)

Yo everybody peep this our boy Fruity has no clue. He might be a kid thinking he's doing shit big because he's growing fluffy buds selling it to kids. Come on Fruity just because I posted a thread in the newbie thread doesn't mean I'm a noob. I might be a noob to this site but not WEED. Like I said I use fluffy bud for hash and cannabutter. Smoking it is a waste. the only time it would be smoked if I was out of dense bud and that was the only thing I had and if I had to buy it I'd pay $5 a gram for it 



https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/357800-blue-dream-grand-daddy-purple.html


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 2, 2010)

gudkarma said:


> you, raven (my new internet friend) are very bright & twisted.
> 
> funny as hell too.
> 
> ...


Thank you...


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> Wow_..._"your dense" that's it...thats your defense for you language skills._ REALLY?!! _&#8224;ROFLHAO&#8224;
> How fitting...


you just spewed an insult that has nothing to do with anything, so you get a play on words (about the topic you are defending) you dense fuck


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

gudkarma said:


> you, raven (my new internet friend) are very bright & twisted.
> 
> funny as hell too.
> 
> ...



pfff... a mini garden with one and a half lights 2-3 weeks into flower please. my harvest starts tomorrow so ill get some finished pics in a few days. ill give you these which are about at 2-3 weeks to hold you over. harvest pics will come to both these threads when the time comes peel


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 2, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> this is what you said. the other person is talking about an. marketing. what the fuck are you talking about that i should see about density? you make no sense


&#8224;sighs&#8224; Here was what you were SUPPOSED to see. He gave an argument, I gave a valid counter, and he gave that argument a valid counter. That is what an argument is SUPPOSED to be. Adding "Fuck" to your language skill defense...well...wow. You might as well have left it alone. As far as a play on words, maybe, one day, many years from now you'll start "reading" more than just forum post and gain a mastery over this our English language, then you to can do it...was that sarcastic, you know, I'm not sure...I think it was, but on review of your post...maybe not...


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

REALSTYLES said:


> Yo everybody peep this our boy Fruity has no clue. He might be a kid thinking he's doing shit big because he's growing fluffy buds selling it to kids. Come on Fruity just because I posted a thread in the newbie thread doesn't mean I'm a noob. I might be a noob to this site but not WEED. Like I said I use fluffy bud for hash and cannabutter. Smoking it is a waste. the only time it would be smoked if I was out of dense bud and that was the only thing I had and if I had to buy it I'd pay $5 a gram for it quote
> 
> you saying dumb shit again. your may have smoked before and your still a noob. i can tell from your set up and the fact that you think nugs turn to dust. you cant cure a bud?


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

heres my pics nice even green canopy. harvest tomorrow real pics coming soon


----------



## <3too.grow (Sep 2, 2010)

well your arguing about a dense nug in a bong smoking better than a fluffy bud in a bong??? WHAT THE FUCK is that? who puts whole buds in their bong? and this grinder buissiness? just scizzor it, or dry your weed so it doesnt stick to a grinder. lmao this thread has been pages, and pages of arguing. but i saw this and had too coment. density DOES have everything to do with yeild. a certain percentage of surface area on your plant is going to be bud. if that percentage is made up of fluffy buds, your going to have a fluffy gay yeild. on the flip side, your going to have the exact same surface area of bud with dense nugs. only the buds are going to be dense and heavy. making for a dense, heavy yeild. its just common sense.  as for potency, being dense does not affect your trichs! put two sativa dom strains side by side. strive for one of them too yeild nice dense buds, feed it potassium, sulfur, and what not. leave the other to develope naturally. they will have the same amount of THC but the dense one with have a much healthier yeild. fruitrollup, you are a fruit-roll-up.


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 2, 2010)

&#8224;sighs again and wonders if he should even bother&#8224; No one is arguing canopies. Bud pics, that is whats being requested.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> &#8224;sighs&#8224; Here was what you were SUPPOSED to see. He gave an argument, I gave a valid counter, and he gave that argument a valid counter. That is what an argument is SUPPOSED to be. Adding "Fuck" to your language skill defense...well...wow. You might as well have left it alone. As far as a play on words, maybe, one day, many years from now you'll start "reading" more than just forum post and gain a mastery over this our English language, then you to can do it...was that sarcastic, you know, I'm not sure...I think it was, but on review of your post...maybe not...


just trying to use a word youd understand... i have a ton a valid counters that dont even involve other factors which is not something dense people cant even say.


----------



## freddiemoney (Sep 2, 2010)

*Fluffy Bud*

Advantages

- You can burn it in your bowl without breaking it down any smaller than a bud. Many people still prefer to grind it, to make the burn more slow and consistent, but fluffy bud is perfect for YOUR method of smoking.
- The average buyer feels (mistakenly) like they are getting more product for their money.
-Potential for a snappy sativa buzz.

Disadvantages:

-Potential to dry more quickly than you'd like before the cure if conditions aren't ideal.
-Potential to dry out from opening a bag/jar repeatedly to snatch a nug.
-The majority of people on your poll thread prefer a dense bud, the bag appeal is not going to be so great to them.

*Dense Bud*

Advantages:

-More yield per m2 UNLESS the fluffy bud variety against which it is being compared grows arm-sized colas.
-Less potential to dry right out within minutes of being taken out of the jar.
-Considered a sign of a nicely grown bud to many: bag appeal
-Less jars/space needed for curing an equal weight of bud. 

Disadvantages:

-Higher potential for mold growth
-Must be ground/broken up before smoking.
-Bags look smaller
-If density is based on strictly indica genetics, it may be a terrible choice for daytime smoke.

There's not a whole lot stacked up for or against either one, and trying to turn your side into an elitist crew of fluffy bud smokers who are far more enlightened than anyone else is just childish. It is a personal preference, nothing more, nothing less. This is like arguing whether blondes are better than brunettes...

Anyone else have additions to the advantage/disadvantage list? I just pulled these off the top of my head...


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 2, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> just trying to use a word youd understand... i have a ton a valid counters that dont even involve other factors which is not something dense people cant even say.


 &#8224;smiles&#8224; Fruit, your in no position to talk down to anyone in regards to intelligence, yours being somewhere between chicken shit and dog shit. As far as comprehension...again, your in no place to speak...especially with that "minority" crack. While I'm on that, if you really think being a minority in regards to preference is the same to being a minority in regards to race, you must be a ignorant, small town white boy. Which would explain your desperate struggle to master language skills. Must have been tough.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

<3too.grow said:


> well your arguing about a dense nug in a bong smoking better than a fluffy bud in a bong??? WHAT THE FUCK is that? who puts whole buds in their bong? and this grinder buissiness? just scizzor it, or dry your weed so it doesnt stick to a grinder. lmao this thread has been pages, and pages of arguing. but i saw this and had too coment. density DOES have everything to do with yeild. a certain percentage of surface area on your plant is going to be bud. if that percentage is made up of fluffy buds, your going to have a fluffy gay yeild. on the flip side, your going to have the exact same surface area of bud with dense nugs. only the buds are going to be dense and heavy. making for a dense, heavy yeild. its just common sense.  as for potency, being dense does not affect your trichs! put two sativa dom strains side by side. strive for one of them too yeild nice dense buds, feed it potassium, sulfur, and what not. leave the other to develope naturally. they will have the same amount of THC but the dense one with have a much healthier yeild. fruitrollup, you are a fruit-roll-up.


you kids are too easy to beat but i am getting tired of the same shit. come up with something good that hasnt already been said. here we go again, if you dont NEED to grind/scizzor why think extra work is better.(see the ass pain multiple equation over the life of a pot head) yield itself is weight not density- i pull plenty of "weight" and "yeild" even more so with arm size fluffy nugs than dense cannonballs. sorry for repeates but there they go trying to involve other factors again because density itself has nothing. surface area is stupid fire burns into a nug not just "the surface". big fluffy has more surface area than smaller dense anyway.


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 2, 2010)

Freddie, you pretty much covered it. Not that he'll acknowledge it with his super-human like comprehension skills.


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 2, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> you kids are too easy to beat but i am getting tired of the same shit. come up with something good that hasnt already been said. here we go again, if you dont NEED to grind/scizzor why think extra work is better.(see the ass pain multiple equation over the life of a pot head) yield itself is weight not density- i pull plenty of "weight" and "yeild" even more so with arm size fluffy nugs than dense cannonballs. sorry for repeates but there they go trying to involve other factors again because density itself has nothing. surface area is stupid fire burns into a nug not just "the surface". big fluffy has more surface area than smaller dense anyway.


Too easy to beat? You have to win an argument before you can say that. A legend in your own mind, but to the rest of us, your just another pompous, illiterate, jack ass with an opinion. So go play with your hand, with as pissed off as you were when I mentioned you were single I know that's the only action your going to get. Sorry, did I read you email?


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 2, 2010)

Not that this all hasn't been enlightening,but I'm hungry, and your boring...so I'm going to go cook something.


----------



## freddiemoney (Sep 2, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> Freddie, you pretty much covered it. Not that he'll acknowledge it with his super-human like comprehension skills.


Well, he's definitely hard-headed to the point of closed-mindedness and arrogance...


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

freddiemoney said:


> *Fluffy Bud*
> 
> Advantages
> 
> ...


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 2, 2010)

only one of three built-in closets @ 750w each... and a clone area... and a tent for overflow... and 6 dwc buckets in my basement.

pulling over a pound, of very *dense* , dank, nasty, couch locking afghan kush ...every 60 days.

jackberry & ak48 in the mix too.

how much more does one person (who produces high, and i mean HIGH, quality) need?

you ever seen that show horders, that's me with dank.

you, on the other hand, produce what... a warehouse of fluffy fag nugs with buds the size of skittles?

nice canopy though.

and, i am no kid... if we were on lock down... i'd be the one taking that $ off your books & your bologna sandwhiches & your juice boxes.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> &#8224;smiles&#8224; Fruit, your in no position to talk down to anyone in regards to intelligence, yours being somewhere between chicken shit and dog shit. As far as comprehension...again, your in no place to speak...especially with that "minority" crack. While I'm on that, if you really think being a minority in regards to preference is the same to being a minority in regards to race, you must be a ignorant, small town white boy. Which would explain your desperate struggle to master language skills. Must have been tough.


your off topic sorry i stopped your fight with the other dude and got your attention on me. you havent added much goodness to the debate your just piping in with the insults. i didnt start the minority crack and i said right there i didnt want to go there


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

gudkarma said:


> only one of three built-in closets @ 750w each... and a clone area... and a tent for overflow... and 6 dwc buckets in my basement.
> 
> pulling over a pound, of very *dense* , dank, nasty, couch locking afghan kush ...every 60 days.
> 
> ...



i get about a # and a quarter from my little closet and its like 12 jars i keep it in the corner on my dresser not that big a deal


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 2, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> freddiemoney said:
> 
> 
> > *Fluffy Bud*
> ...


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> fruitrollup said:
> 
> 
> > Hence why he said it had the POTENTIAL, not that it would with proper experience, again, looking to argue I see. As far as not all indica being dense. Please, please show me this magic indica that grows fluffy bud. Don't worry, I'll wait. If not, I'll come back and look for an answer...
> ...


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 2, 2010)

i'm done with this thread... i've denegrated to ignorance to combat ignorance.

raven, peace out bro' hope to exchange wisdom in another thread.

if you live near illadelph (philadelphia, pa) let me know.

grow on fruit... to be clear, i love everybody who grows ...your narrowminded ass included.

just don't get into the breeding game cause you'll be sitting on a mountain of seeds.

for those of us who like the really, dank, frosty, dense shit : check out the new drops comming soon from green lantern.

oh, wait... frosty shit is out too... right fruit?

stay fly. be high.

~karma


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 2, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> RavenMochi said:
> 
> 
> > a dense bud has the "potential" to dry out. the only one without "potential" is you raving monkey fuck. you know how many indicas there are? your an idiot if you think it takes magic. its a strain thing and indica isnt a strain its a type that contains different strains. if your a pot head having big bags of pot is awesome(not JUST my opinion, also FACT)
> ...


----------



## freddiemoney (Sep 2, 2010)

All you've done is pick my post apart, and try to twist things to fit your perspective. Most of my advantages/disadvantages were based on potential, not hard and fast rules. I'm relatively neutral on the subject. I'll smoke whatever if it's good, even medium density.  Regardless if a bud is cured or not, it's gonna dry out in a dry environment. I was just saying that a fluffy bud will do it a lot more quickly. This may come into play when someone buys a bag.

"remember density is not a crystal, crystaly crystals are crystals" - Thanks for clearing that up for everyone.

I didn't say weight, I said yield per m2. You got lucky with a fluffy strain that will produce big colas. Not all of them are like this, believe me. Some just have little wispy buds that spiral up the stems without forming huge colas. Do you accept the fact that the _typical _fluffy strain isn't going to produce as well as the _typical _dense one in the same space?

I'm not bitching about anything, you're closer to doing that than I am. I have plenty of space for jars, some people might not though. What's the rest of that comment mean though? Do you keep your jars in the grow room?

I'm not trying to belittle or call you out, but how long have you been at this exactly?


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 2, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> heres my pics nice even green canopy. harvest tomorrow real pics coming soon


That is a nice canopy but way too many plants in that space.
The whole reason you get fluff is no light penetration and no air circulation.
Way over crowded! Your girls would love you if you gave them some more room


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

gudkarma said:


> i'm done with this thread... i've denegrated to ignorance to combat ignorance.
> 
> raven, peace out bro' hope to exchange wisdom in another thread.
> 
> ...


what do seeds have to do with anything now jackass? dank and frosty is not "density" you guys really have nothing for "density" itself 30 pages in!


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> fruitrollup said:
> 
> 
> > OMG, THERES MORE THAN ONE STRAIN OF INDICA! HOLY SHIT! Oh, wait, we all knew that. Trying so desperately still I see. Again, show me the pure indica strain with fluffy buds. Couldn't produce one, could you, just come up with names, and your not even good at that. Also, I noticed you didn't argue the only action you get is your hand. No potential, really. Coming from someone as pathetic as you it means about as much to me as the piss I just took. Again, trying to state your opinion as fact, despite the majority disagreeing with you. Just like you being a legend, its only true in your own mind. So keep on you illiterate, no-pussy getting, small town piece of white trash. Thats how you come up with rants, you say a series of true statements about a person in an unflattering way, rather than using a verb as a noun. Raving monkey fuck would be an action. &#8224;pats fruit on his head&#8224; Better luck next time.
> ...


----------



## freddiemoney (Sep 2, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> dank and frosty is not "density" you guys really have nothing for "density" itself 30 pages in!


And you have nothing for "fluffiness" other than it's ability to be smoked without grinding so I guess it was all a pretty moot and stupid debate, wasn't it?


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 2, 2010)

Jesus, man. I posted on this a long time ago and I see it's still going strong.

fruitrollup just hit 730 posts and I think they're all on this thread. Lol.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Sep 2, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> REALSTYLES said:
> 
> 
> > Yo everybody peep this our boy Fruity has no clue. He might be a kid thinking he's doing shit big because he's growing fluffy buds selling it to kids. Come on Fruity just because I posted a thread in the newbie thread doesn't mean I'm a noob. I might be a noob to this site but not WEED. Like I said I use fluffy bud for hash and cannabutter. Smoking it is a waste. the only time it would be smoked if I was out of dense bud and that was the only thing I had and if I had to buy it I'd pay $5 a gram for it quote
> ...


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 2, 2010)

Density = Well grown plants. Well grown plants = High THC levels, even burning smoke, longer shelf life, excellent taste, takes up less room for the same amount of bud, fun to break up, bag appeal is great, not brittle like fluff. Plus it feels great knowing you did a good job growing nice thick heavy compact dense super dank buds.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

freddiemoney said:


> All you've done is pick my post apart, and try to twist things to fit your perspective. Most of my advantages/disadvantages were based on potential, not hard and fast rules. I'm relatively neutral on the subject. I'll smoke whatever if it's good, even medium density.  Regardless if a bud is cured or not, it's gonna dry out in a dry environment. I was just saying that a fluffy bud will do it a lot more quickly. This may come into play when someone buys a bag.
> 
> "remember density is not a crystal, crystaly crystals are crystals" - Thanks for clearing that up for everyone.
> 
> ...



look a good cure is essential if you cant do than your not ready to hang with the upper level fluffy(medium density) class. its not luck its dfem with the premo shit. all produce huge yield no luck about it. my experiance is based on dfem because i have no reason to switch that shit. its the best i have smoked and grew. so i can except that because i always get huge colas. the jars are in the room but covered and temperate. ive been fuckin around with growing my whole life but really cranking out nugs for 5 grows


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 2, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> RavenMochi said:
> 
> 
> > well you fuck you refer to indica like it all does the same thing. me jerkin my gurkin is also not "density".
> ...


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> That is a nice canopy but way too many plants in that space.
> The whole reason you get fluff is no light penetration and no air circulation.
> Way over crowded! Your girls would love you if you gave them some more room


this is true that maximum capacity is filled, however some have been thrown away after lsting which spreads em out. i pick the best ones. i run 1150 watts including side lighting not just top. i have multiple fans and a paguino pac c 100 crazy ass air unit


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Sep 2, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> this is true that maximum capacity is filled, however some have been thrown away after lsting which spreads em out. i pick the best ones. i run 1150 watts including side lighting not just top. i have multiple fans and a paguino pac c 100 crazy ass air unit


 OMG stop typing ur obviously the most ignorant man on the internet, you show very little knowledge about marijuana u have spent all day arguing with people about how if something is more dense it doesn't weigh more which is retarded.


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 2, 2010)

Lets change the subject.
I just grew these.


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 2, 2010)

you should eat them


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

freddiemoney said:


> And you have nothing for "fluffiness" other than it's ability to be smoked without grinding so I guess it was all a pretty moot and stupid debate, wasn't it?


ton of stuff for fluffyness with out involving other factors, including burn quality(most important thing about pot wtf), bag appeal (volume), ease of packing. there are a ton of reasons to not like density, think of the mexipack example. it doesnt do not even one thing good(by itself no other factors), and just diminishes burn quality unless you work your grinder.( ass pain multiple equation for the lifespan of the potsmoker) its no debate really


----------



## jamNburn (Sep 2, 2010)

I feel dumber for stumbling on this thread fml.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Density = Well grown plants. Well grown plants = High THC levels, even burning smoke, longer shelf life, excellent taste, takes up less room for the same amount of bud, fun to break up, bag appeal is great, not brittle like fluff. Plus it feels great knowing you did a good job growing nice thick heavy compact dense super dank buds.


wrong density is a strain thing. density is not = to thc. if your dont have a shelf life learn to cure. taste is not density mine has all the taste too. not more or less room different form of plant thats all. i dont think its fun at all to break shit up every smoke fuck that if you dont even have to. density is not bag appeal crystals and smell are. i feel good about my job


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 2, 2010)

Why don't you just post some pics of your plants with your fluffy buds. We can all say great job and get on with exchanging useful information about growing weed instead of arguing over opinion. 

Happy Growing!!


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> fruitrollup said:
> 
> 
> > Again, if you can show me an indica strain that isn't dense, show me. Can't can you. As usual, all talk. Indica's are known for being shorter, bushier, and having denser buds. Sativa's for being taller, more distance between nodes, and fluffier buds. So where's the exception your argument depends on? Thats what I thought. Thank you, and goodnight.
> ...


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Lets change the subject.
> I just grew these.
> 
> View attachment 1133637


those look crazy!


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

Bud Stankalot said:


> Why don't you just post some pics of your plants with your fluffy buds. We can all say great job and get on with exchanging useful information about growing weed instead of arguing over opinion.
> 
> Happy Growing!!


no camera there coming harvest soon


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 2, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> no camera there coming harvest soon


When you show them cool. Like I said a long time ago, I like fluffy and dense. It doesn't matter as long as they are grown to the best of their ability.

However, I find it slightly hard to believe that you're a bad ass grower who sells to everybody these dank sacks of nugget, yet you have no camera. No cell phone either? You must be a broke ass dealer.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

my cell phone is a dinosaur no camera it cost me 30 bucks 6 years ago one function to call thats it. still works great reception only thing is a camera. i wish it had one. i dont care enough to buy a real camera. ill use a disposable and get a cd dont give a shit. i am broke paying my tuition im old life is expensive


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 2, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> my cell phone is a dinosaur no camera it cost me 30 bucks 6 years ago one function to call thats it. still works great reception only thing is a camera. i wish it had one. i dont care enough to buy a real camera. ill use a disposable and get a cd dont give a shit. i am broke paying my tuition im old life is expensive


Usually selling top quality nuggets tend to offset the expensive part. I don't know man. Something is starting to smell funky in here. Life is expensive for all of us. We can back up our grows though. 

Again, I'm not saying you're not doing it, it's just kind of weird.


----------



## freddiemoney (Sep 2, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> look a good cure is essential if you cant do than your not ready to hang with the upper level fluffy(medium density) class. its not luck its dfem with the premo shit. all produce huge yield no luck about it. my experiance is based on dfem because i have no reason to switch that shit. its the best i have smoked and grew. so i can except that because i always get huge colas. the jars are in the room but covered and temperate. ive been fuckin around with growing my whole life but really cranking out nugs for 5 grows


Nobody's arguing against the benefits of a cure, and I'm pretty sure I could hang with your class...just give up the pompous stance of superiority, it's not doing much for you on here.

It's good that you've found some strains that you really like, but there's no way you can compare those few strains to everything that's available without ever trying them. Smoke nothing but a few strains for a few years and then see how exciting they are to you.

Will you at least agree that this entire thread has been an argument over personal opinion, without a real right or wrong answer?


----------



## freddiemoney (Sep 2, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Lets change the subject.
> I just grew these.
> 
> View attachment 1133637


Do you prefer fluffy or dense caps?


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 2, 2010)

freddiemoney said:


> Nobody's arguing against the benefits of a cure, and I'm pretty sure I could hang with your class...just give up the pompous stance of superiority, it's not doing much for you on here.
> 
> It's good that you've found some strains that you really like, but there's no way you can compare those few strains to everything that's available without ever trying them. Smoke nothing but a few strains for a few years and then see how exciting they are to you.
> 
> Will you at least agree that this entire thread has been an argument over personal opinion, without a real right or wrong answer?


I agree to that and it's getting ridiculous.


----------



## Wordz (Sep 2, 2010)

do you like tight or loose vagina?


----------



## jamNburn (Sep 2, 2010)

Your mom, girlfriend , neighbor, some bodies got a digital u can use?


----------



## jamNburn (Sep 2, 2010)

Wordz said:


> do you like tight or loose vagina?


Depends on what I'm trying to do. If it's bust a nut. Then I lik tight vagina. If I'm making a Porno ill go with loose. So I don't look like a chump.


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 2, 2010)

jamNburn said:


> Depends on what I'm trying to do. If it's bust a nut. Then I lik tight vagina. If I'm making a Porno ill go with loose. So I don't look like a chump.


Good call.


----------



## jamNburn (Sep 2, 2010)

I like to think I'm a logical guy.


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 2, 2010)

jamNburn said:


> Depends on what I'm trying to do. If it's bust a nut. Then I lik tight vagina. If I'm making a Porno ill go with loose. So I don't look like a chump.


&#8224;LOL&#8224; awesome answer...


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Sep 2, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> wrong density is a strain thing. density is not = to thc. if your dont have a shelf life learn to cure. taste is not density mine has all the taste too. not more or less room different form of plant thats all. i dont think its fun at all to break shit up every smoke fuck that if you dont even have to. density is not bag appeal crystals and smell are. i feel good about my job


The sky is pink and the sea is yellow, I believe in a giant spaghetti monster and the sun is only a small match in space, so lets all rejoice cause the world is going to end.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

Bud Stankalot said:


> Usually selling top quality nuggets tend to offset the expensive part. I don't know man. Something is starting to smell funky in here. Life is expensive for all of us. We can back up our grows though.
> 
> Again, I'm not saying you're not doing it, it's just kind of weird.


dissing me because i pay for college with my nuggets? i posted early flower pics you can wait till i harvest for the next ones deal with it


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

freddiemoney said:


> Nobody's arguing against the benefits of a cure, and I'm pretty sure I could hang with your class...just give up the pompous stance of superiority, it's not doing much for you on here.
> 
> It's good that you've found some strains that you really like, but there's no way you can compare those few strains to everything that's available without ever trying them. Smoke nothing but a few strains for a few years and then see how exciting they are to you.
> 
> Will you at least agree that this entire thread has been an argument over personal opinion, without a real right or wrong answer?


i know there are tons of strains. that why this is supposted to be density factor only. but people cant just talk about density with out other factors. my shit tastes as good as any pot. b wid is dense as hell and tastes like great headies. i dont like it as much because its dense. no nugget, all things equal(taste, whatever), will be as good if its super dense.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 2, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> fruitrollup said:
> 
> 
> > You stupid, frusterating, inbread sac of shit....WHAT STRAIN, GIVE ME JUST FUCKING ONE INDICA STRAIN WITH FLUFFY BUDS, you can't though, so please please please SHUT THE FUCK UP...3 POST ASKING FOR JUST 1 EXAMPLE, and guess what, nothing but talk. Your a waste of flesh, please kill yourself, so I can give you a Darwin award..
> ...


----------



## freddiemoney (Sep 2, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> i dont like it as much because its dense. *In my opinion, *no nugget, all things equal(taste, whatever), will be as good if its super dense.


If you would just add a few words like I put in your quote above, I'm sure people would find your statements a lot less infuriating. Everybody's got the right to their own opinion, and what makes you think they'd accept yours any sooner than you'd accept theirs?


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Sep 2, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> RavenMochi said:
> 
> 
> > dude ive been giving my strain names away all thread. you should read it and talk about density without involving all the other shit that makes pot good. if you think all indica is the same your a moron because there are thousands of different indica. dum-ass.
> ...


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Sep 2, 2010)

god damn the quote system is fucked.


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 3, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> RavenMochi said:
> 
> 
> > dude ive been giving my strain names away all thread. you should read it and talk about density without involving all the other shit that makes pot good. if you think all indica is the same your a moron because there are thousands of different indica. dum-ass.
> ...


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 3, 2010)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> fruitrollup said:
> 
> 
> > The aliens are outside my house I gave them the blue cotton candy but they are still hungry, I cant talk long i have to gather my marble collection up and try to offer a trade for my life....
> ...


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 3, 2010)

freddiemoney said:


> If you would just add a few words like I put in your quote above, I'm sure people would find your statements a lot less infuriating. Everybody's got the right to their own opinion, and what makes you think they'd accept yours any sooner than you'd accept theirs?


opinions are like ass holes bro they should have thought about that before they opened their mouth


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 3, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> fruitrollup said:
> 
> 
> > \
> ...


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 3, 2010)

No tooting horns intended at all, so please don't take it like that. I've received +Rep on posts from this thread, but nobody leaves their name. Like 3 times between when it was started and when I stopped paying attention to it. I'd gladly check your current grow journals/threads to return the +Rep but I haven't the slightest clue who you people are.


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 3, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> RavenMochi said:
> 
> 
> > yeah indicas are not all the same but they are all dense. ok bro you just lumped 1000s of pots together hypocrit
> ...


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't understand why anybody is still posting on this thread. We all get it. Nobody gives a fuck anymore. It's a waste of energy, a waste of time, and a complete waste of posts. Everyone smoke their dense nug, their fluffy nug what the fuck ever you prefer and move on. Laterz.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 3, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> fruitrollup said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to regret this, I know it. But, please, tell me how am I a hypocrite? The only strains I lumped together were indica's, and only pure indiica's at that, and the only characteristic, I have never seen nor hear of an exception to is a pure indica that produces anything but dense buds....
> ...


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 3, 2010)

herbal news alert : all the world's ganja smokers now want a bag of fluffy fag nugs they can crush with their fingers... grinder out of style : news at 11

i couldn't stay away... i am such a masochist.

somebody way back made the BEST point in this thread ===> from dense buds the yeild is greater per sq. meter.

elementary logic, ready fruit?

more yeild = more harvest
more harvest = better than less yeild
less yeild per sq. meter = fluffy fag nugs
fluffy fag nugs : is not equal : dense nugs 
dense nugs = more harvest per sq. meter


it wouldn't be hard to proof the above with the ONLY system on Planet Earth be be 100% TRUE at all times ==> math

i can prove you wrong with math (aka : the TRUTH).

therefore, i can mathematically prove you don't have an argument for "fluffy is good".

on the other hand, you do have an opinion... which is like that toxic deuce i dropped in the bowl this morning.

you just like to break up dusty, skittle sized, buds between your fingers while the rest of the planet's ganja smokers do not.

you like to see a gaint bag of fluffy (soon to be weed dust cause i can crush it in the bag) while the rest of the world does not.

it's okay i don't hate you for your herbal ignorance.
actually, i feel great shame that you have the "stoner" label under your avatar.

whereas : mine should say : able to roll a joint, with one hand, while driving stick shift, at high speed


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 3, 2010)

gudkarma said:


> herbal news alert : all the world's ganja smokers now want a bag of fluffy fag nugs they can crush with their fingers... grinder out of style : news at 11
> 
> i couldn't stay away... i am such a masochist.
> 
> ...


I didn't learn to roll with one hand until on my way back on a 24 hr rd trip from transporting...took me most of the trip to get it down, I was so proud... &#8224;L&#8224;


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 3, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> RavenMochi said:
> 
> 
> > i called you that for saying indicas all have the same characteristic and indicas are not all the same in the same sentence. there are so many all different you cannot tell me this dude seriously did you really try to?
> ...


----------



## Banditt (Sep 3, 2010)

gudkarma said:


> whereas : mine should say : able to roll a joint, with one hand, while driving stick shift, at high speed


bah I can roll one on a motorcycle doing 100mph in the rain!!!!!! SO THERE!


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 3, 2010)

On your R6


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 3, 2010)

that would be impressive, actually...suicidal, but impressive...


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 3, 2010)

somebody way back made the BEST point in this thread ===> from dense buds the yeild is greater per sq. meter.

elementary logic, ready fruit?

more yeild = more harvest
more harvest = better than less yeild
less yeild per sq. meter = fluffy fag nugs
fluffy fag nugs : is not equal : dense nugs 
dense nugs = more harvest per sq. meter
therefore, i can mathematically prove you don't have an argument for "fluffy is good".
you just like to break up dusty, skittle sized, buds between your fingers while the rest of the planet's ganja smokers do not.
you like to see a gaint bag of fluffy (soon to be weed dust cause i can crush it in the bag) while the rest of the world does not.quote

your best point is yield? thats my point. total weight/yield is not density its weight. you compare equal weights or its not really a density comparison its a weight comparison. my fluffys are super producers with a shit load of yeild so its not even true in the first place. i dont know why your nugs are dusty? i wont ask. arm size colas are not skittles. if your shit turn to shake you need to cure it. so you like to grind up bud in your lap while driving hun? bullshit you kids are fuckin bunk


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 3, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> fruitrollup said:
> 
> 
> > I'm done with you...I don't know why I bothered in the first place. You still havn't given me one indica strain thats not dense. Please, just shut up. No one is listening, no one cares. just shut up. Don't waste math on this dumb son of a bitch, he can't understand it anyway.
> ...


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 3, 2010)

Dumb ass the same size plant one dense one fluffy exact same size though right.
How could they possibly yield the same? 
Therefore you can get way more weight in the same space with compact tight rock hard nugs.
And since the tight buds were grown correctly they will be more potent why don't you get it?


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 3, 2010)

okay. 
the research whore that i am...

below is a pic of your beloved, & quite tastey looking, powerkush.

fucking sorry bro' NOT fluffy at all.

swollen calaxes, yes.
slight foxtailing, yes (probably environment in this case).

fluffy, nope.

dinafem notes the genetic to be afghan x skunk #1 : which is pretty damn phat

i grow & bow down to the alter of afghan (right this very second, 18 plants going 12/12), not fluffy

trust me when i say, a bong hit from my dense, nuggy, delicious buds will split your fucking wig in two 

i've grown cheese, not fluffy.

cross them together = not fluffy (cause that's not a trait either of them have to give).

PLEASE dont get into breeding... or in your case... mr. skittle buds ...pollen chuckin.

it HAS TO BE something you're doing to your nugs/plants.

i think you may need humbolt's gravity. 
get some & let me know if it solves that fluffy fag nug issue you keep having.
or, if you're broke, i'll score & send you a bottle.


i'll score you a bottle of gravity, that you'll probably not use correctly, if you send me a few PK beans. 
i promise to grow it right & show you how it's done.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 3, 2010)

hold up, wait a minute... there's more.

i just checked out ALL the strains you are rocking : blue widow, blue hash, and power kush.

fluffy not a one. 
come on!!!! 

i smell a dickface.

now, i just have to change up my garden. the kush & ak48 moms need to rest.

i want to grow what the master, fruitrollup, grows.

if you can't send me beans, no problem.
i'll order them this week. when they come, i will journal up, & we'll let the people decide.

i have these beans cracking now & going down next : http://www.sanniesshop.com/jack-berry-f2.html
does the pic on sannies page look fluffy to you?

if a brick hits you in the face, does it feel soft?
if a tree falls in the woods, does it make a fluffy sound?


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 3, 2010)

The comment about splitting the wig in two was fucking righteous.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 3, 2010)

thanks mr. stankalot , much love & respect.

fruitsack, i refuse to drop over 100 euros on dinafem bullshit. if you got even ONE PK bean we can deal. 

anybody? 

i did even know about these dina-vaginas till' i got a freebie from attiutde... sour cream @ 5 weeks old & only 2" tall. 
you want a picture of it? 

it'll be march, and take 7 months till that crap reaches 12", before i can put that dina-shit into flower. 
not even worth my AMAZING talent to clone.

but, to switch up my pitch up, i will buy this : today : http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/Dinafem_Seeds__Dinafem_Collection_2.cfm?iProductID=8421

let me know fruity.

karma don't fuck around. 

remember : in my 'hood : me = dense nugs which = legendary smoke.

i am NOT saying i am the greatest or best or most knowledgable grower. 

but... my grow game is tight like the sweetest virgin va-jay, popin fresh like all damn day, & getting respect every which way.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 3, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Dumb ass the same size plant one dense one fluffy exact same size though right.
> How could they possibly yield the same?
> Therefore you can get way more weight in the same space with compact tight rock hard nugs.
> And since the tight buds were grown correctly they will be more potent why don't you get it?


because fluffy plants go bonkers putting out HUGENESS in 45-50 days compared to the heavy cannonballs. the yeild is about the same but fluffy takes it because they just nug so big. green plant is green plant if it was unhealthy it would be unhealthy not green and huge nugged.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 3, 2010)

gudkarma said:


> okay.
> the research whore that i am...
> 
> below is a pic of your beloved, & quite tastey looking, powerkush.
> ...



my pk looks similar. i call that fluffy looking. you kids are misinterpreting what i mean by fluffy. my buds look like that pic, and they are way fluffyer that the bwid who nugs look nothing like that but weigh about the same at the end


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 3, 2010)

I think you're misinterpreting what we mean by dense. You keep saying how my bud turns all black and clogged up my bowl. Never happened, ever.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 3, 2010)

gudkarma said:


> thanks mr. stankalot , much love & respect.
> 
> fruitsack, i refuse to drop over 100 euros on dinafem bullshit. if you got even ONE PK bean we can deal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 3, 2010)

gudkarma said:


> removed


Sounds like a worthy challenge.

Fruit, what's your best dry weight at harvest? What light are you running? I'm expecting he grows two lbs with a 400 watt light. He is pro.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 3, 2010)

proof of my recent score below.

fuck lights & all that... no excuses. 

i do me my way. fruitsack rocks his way.

we can compare our best plant, or a number of plants.

best bud(s) . nicest pics . best total weight from equal number of plant(s).

karma ===> 2 @ 600w of air cooled HPS in two flower closets with additional side lighting (750w per closet) : 250w MH in the veg closet : and a 150w HPS & 250w MH in my overflow tent : proper intake & exhaust : seperate clone area : and 6 dwc buckets in my basement under another 600w MH/HPS : all the necessary meters , my own mini hydro store with nutes from AN, house & garden, quick grow (ebay) , dutch master , and more : back up for all equipment : money to burn

if i go DWC, you'll loose straight up.... cause i will clone off & take the best & strongest ladies for the buckets. 

if you dont know shit, you gotta know hydro will produce a plant in 20-25 days that will take 35-45 days in soil (strictly size).

i will roll soil for this beat down... still cloning off for the best ladies. 
oh yeah, i ammend my own dirt.

jackberry has 50% purple phenos. 
your fluffy fag nug clients will shit themselves (sort of) when they see the bags.

do it. do it. do it.


----------



## riddleme (Sep 3, 2010)

Most entertainment I've had in months, thanks everyone!


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

Bud Stankalot said:


> Sounds like a worthy challenge.
> 
> Fruit, what's your best dry weight at harvest? What light are you running? I'm expecting he grows two lbs with a 400 watt light. He is pro.


i get about a pound and a quater hard to tell exactly as i would have to weigh it all and i dont i keep it in jars but its 12 plants with a z and a half-2zs apeice. i have a 400 a 600 with a 150 on the side. 2 pounds from a 400 is well over a gram a watt more than 2 grams a watt actually, so i doubt hes a "pro" running a 400 w


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

i do me my way. fruitsack rocks his way.quote

im up for it schwaggster... ill have nug pics soon... looking good this morning! it will be like comparing your crabapple to my amsterdam oranges but whatever


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 4, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> if you really grew why bitch about a 10 dollar seed... your lucky i even told you about this company


&#8224;LOL&#8224; You pompous fuck, lucky you told him about the company, huh? Like he wouldn't have ever seen there products on any of several websites to buy seeds...like, I don't know, Attitude which this site advertises like a sponsor?
Karma, thanks for doing the check on his seeds, I wasn't going to bother, but the verification that not one of them was a fluffy indica made me laugh my ass off. I knew none of them were, but it still made me laugh to see him called on it and not respond. Your the shit karma. 
Though I'll have to say, despite the massive amounts of various animal feces that this thread has produced, I have been seeing a few grav products i sure as hell don't mind trying. especially for my bubblegum, I got my grow dialed enough to add shit. Probably be adding the CO2 first though...

So yea, Fruit, whats up with this challenge? Put up or shut up time...though somehow I have this overwhelming feeling you won't do either....I could be wrong. I guess its also possible I could learn to grow without a light source...but I really really don't see either happening.


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 4, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> i get about a pound and a quater hard to tell exactly as i would have to weigh it all and i dont i keep it in jars but its 12 plants with a z and a half-2zs apeice. i have a 400 a 600 with a 150 on the side. 2 pounds from a 400 is well over a gram a watt more than 2 grams a watt actually, so i doubt hes a "pro" running a 400 w


Fruit, you failed math class didn't you. Like all of them. 12 plants x 2z = 24oz. 2lb = 32 oz, so at most your talking 1lb 1/2, unless its 1.5 oz per plant, in which case thats only 18oz which is just 2 oz over a lb. Neither is 2lb's. Not to mention you said you don't weigh it, meaning we can't count on your numbers.This is one of the many reasons so many people find it hard to take you seriously. But whatever. just learn to add, subtract, multiply and divide before you try talking numbers, thats all I'm saying...


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 4, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> &#8224;LOL&#8224; You pompous fuck, lucky you told him about the company, huh? Like he wouldn't have ever seen there products on any of several websites to buy seeds...like, I don't know, Attitude which this site advertises like a sponsor?
> Karma, thanks for doing the check on his seeds, I wasn't going to bother, but the verification that not one of them was a fluffy indica made me laugh my ass off. I knew none of them were, but it still made me laugh to see him called on it and not respond. Your the shit karma.
> Though I'll have to say, despite the massive amounts of various animal feces that this thread has produced, I have been seeing a few grav products i sure as hell don't mind trying. especially for my bubblegum, I got my grow dialed enough to add shit. Probably be adding the CO2 first though...
> 
> So yea, Fruit, whats up with this challenge? Put up or shut up time...though somehow I have this overwhelming feeling you won't do either....I could be wrong. I guess its also possible I could learn to grow without a light source...but I really really don't see either happening.


I use humboldt gravity and I know for a fact that it gives at least a quarter ounce per plat yield for me at least. gud shit you should try it


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 4, 2010)

i stoped reading at page 4 but this thread is hella funny


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 4, 2010)

riddleme said:


> Most entertainment I've had in months, thanks everyone!


Riddle, we aim to please


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 4, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Wow I guess I been doin it wrong.
> I should make my buds less dense.
> How do I do it you farking morons?
> What am I using too much light?
> ...


 lol no shit huh


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 4, 2010)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I use humboldt gravity and I know for a fact that it gives at least a quarter ounce per plat yield for me at least. gud shit you should try it


I plan on it...sounds like it could be of some major benefit to me...I was surprisingly happy about how dense my amatuer ass first attempt came out, but I'm sure as hell not opposed to more density, I'm all about making my whores produce.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

but hed never know it was the right choice just because he saw it. those are what i call fluffy so if you misinterpreted "fluffy" to mean some nug that doesnt look like the powerkush picture, then you misinterpreted what i meant by fluffy. that pk pic looks and is fluffy as could be. it would be hard to tell density from a 2-d pic, but you can tell, look at the edges and how big that nug would be in reality. If you think i mean something else when i say fluffy, i dont. where is your verification that that is not a fluffy indica please.
and whats the last part about you not having a light source?


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 4, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Dumb ass the same size plant one dense one fluffy exact same size though right.
> How could they possibly yield the same?
> Therefore you can get way more weight in the same space with compact tight rock hard nugs.
> And since the tight buds were grown correctly they will be more potent why don't you get it?


 Because math eludes him, and logic scares him...I can see why, his ego's to big for anything else to fit in his head, he probably thinks if he learns something his head will explode. And while I know it won't, I can always hope...


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> Fruit, you failed math class didn't you. Like all of them. 12 plants x 2z = 24oz. 2lb = 32 oz, so at most your talking 1lb 1/2, unless its 1.5 oz per plant, in which case thats only 18oz which is just 2 oz over a lb. Neither is 2lb's. Not to mention you said you don't weigh it, meaning we can't count on your numbers.This is one of the many reasons so many people find it hard to take you seriously. But whatever. just learn to add, subtract, multiply and divide before you try talking numbers, thats all I'm saying...


a p and a quarter is a good estimate. you say your self, pound minimum pound and a half max. yes its in the middle of that= p and a quarter. im not doing chores weighing all that shit for you either so dont start that would be more of a waste of an afternoon than talking to you on rollitup


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 4, 2010)

raven, mad props.

stickyscissors, i might just add a small bottle to my personal nute stash. i have heard good things about gravity as long as it's utilized correctly. my local hydro store pushes the shit way hard though, which was a turn off for me.

fruity nut sack, buy the jackberry. 

just do it. 

i used to bean up via the 'tude. while i say "fuck them" now & score direct from breeders, dina-shwag is a "freebie" for a reason.

you told me about dina-jizz? 
as noted, i have one of their plants in my veg room. 
i'd give it away, but who wants a 5.5 week old , 2" runt ...it'll spend it's entire life in a solo cup.

buy the jackberry & school me please.
after "harvesting" a closet of fluff, you'll have some space.

sannies seeds : http://www.sanniesshop.com/

my soon to be journal title : jackberry & the fruitrollup XXXL beat down 

i already know you're a fraud & you don't grow dina-shit... so please continue to be a tool.

if your next "run" is dina-dookie, let me know... i'll bean up with them & show you how it's done.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I use humboldt gravity and I know for a fact that it gives at least a quarter ounce per plat yield for me at least. gud shit you should try it


1/4 o per plant sorry bout that


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 4, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> but hed never know it was the right choice just because he saw it. those are what i call fluffy so if you misinterpreted "fluffy" to mean some nug that doesnt look like the powerkush picture, then you misinterpreted what i meant by fluffy. that pk pic looks and is fluffy as could be. it would be hard to tell density from a 2-d pic, but you can tell, look at the edges and how big that nug would be in reality. If you think i mean something else when i say fluffy, i dont. where is your verification that that is not a fluffy indica please.
> and whats the last part about you not having a light source?


Just so I'm understanding this right, your trying to sell me that the past 30 some odd pages of everyone arguing with your ass is because you don't know what fluffy is?  I'd say thats the stupidest thing I've heard in awhile, but everyone would no I'm lying, you've posted lots of stupid shit on here. Okay...Wow. Thats it, thats all I've got. you failed math, vocabulary, and no, nevermind...just, nevermind.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 4, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Ok you got me. Maybe I should grow with cfl's only right?
> Oh and def turn off the CO2.
> So how exactly do you get your lightweight fluffy ass nugs that take 3 qt jars to hold an ounce?
> I mean I gotta get the word out that all the professional growers have it all wrong.
> You just changed everything. People have to know. Fill us in on how to grow shitty I mean fluffy nugs bro I need to know bro.


lolll that shit is hella funny


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 4, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> 1/4 o per plant sorry bout that


he's saying thats how much it added to the plant, jackass. I'm sorry, that was below the belt, I know reading comp is your weak point...as well as science, math, and some other things...a cheap shot.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

gudkarma said:


> raven, mad props.
> 
> fruity nut sack, buy the jackberry.
> 
> ...


you should be their sponser. i wont switch any time soon, dfem never gave me a bad bean and it grows great and super dank. theres a dude on youtube with a vid called powerkush harvest he sits by his plant (little 12/12 from seed) but he gets a z and a half and it has a good song behind it. you can see some good dankness shots. not dense at all in that vid. if you kept a 2 inch plant for 5.5 weeks your a gaywad your just saying shit at this point. you should floss the crap out of your teeth


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> Just so I'm understanding this right, your trying to sell me that the past 30 some odd pages of everyone arguing with your ass is because you don't know what fluffy is?  I'd say thats the stupidest thing I've heard in awhile, but everyone would no I'm lying, you've posted lots of stupid shit on here. Okay...Wow. Thats it, thats all I've got. you failed math, vocabulary, and no, nevermind...just, nevermind.


fluffy still looks like legit huge nugs as i said it did all along. density is a characteristic of the inside tightness not overall outside size. if you dont understand that, its probably why youve been arguing on the side of density.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> he's saying thats how much it added to the plant, jackass. I'm sorry, that was below the belt, I know reading comp is your weak point...as well as science, math, and some other things...a cheap shot.


all hearsay go base what you like about weed on some random product and go get a mexican car compactor to put your dank bud in so that you can get it even denser and better!


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 4, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> you should be their sponser. i wont switch any time soon, dfem never gave me a bad bean and it grows great and super dank. theres a dude on youtube with a vid called powerkush harvest he sits by his plant (little 12/12 from seed) but he gets a z and a half and it has a good song behind it. you can see some good dankness shots. not dense at all in that vid. if you kept a 2 inch plant for 5.5 weeks your a gaywad your just saying shit at this point. you should floss the crap out of your teeth


i couldn't help but notice, it was almost like you were talking to your mirror image. "Just sayin shit" You've been doing that for probably 30 pages now, no exaggeration..."Floss shit out of your teeth" In your case, dog shit...that dude on youtube, not where you've gotten your numbers from is it? And you can tell density from a video, huh? Yea...Like I said, I just wanted to clarify you didn't go schizo on us, your not arguing with "the voices" are you?


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 4, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> all hearsay go base what you like about weed on some random product and go get a mexican car compactor to put your dank bud in so that you can get it even denser and better!


But nothing you say is hearsay right? Thats just when other people say things. When it comes from you, opinion becomes fact...Try selling that scam to some punk kid off the street, I'm older than you seem to think...Not that I'm incredibly fond of admitting my age, but whatever...


----------



## Wordz (Sep 4, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> all hearsay go base what you like about weed on some random product and go get a mexican car compactor to put your dank bud in so that you can get it even denser and better!


yeah i was voting for brick weed over your fluffy shit at least brick gets you high. haha you said you smoke all day everyday, could it be that your fluffy weed sucks??


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 4, 2010)

what's you next run gonna be , fruitynutsack?

pk (not fluffy), bwid (not fluffy), or the other not fluffy shit?

if you don't want to bean up with superior genetics (sannies), then i'll take a step down... uh, i mean, backwards, and meet you in the school yard. 

class is soon to be in session : my alternate journal title : dina-shwag ... the art of perfection ... a fruitrollup XXXL beatdown

comming soon to a forum near you!

looser should have to delete their profile/account but embarassing you wil lbe just as good.
the peeps will choose the victor. 

how you want it? harvest for harvest, best plant, biggest bud, what?

if i have to choose anything from dina-jizz it'd be the blue widow... looks like if i grow that i'll be able to club the shit out of you w/ a cola (not fluffy).


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> i couldn't help but notice, it was almost like you were talking to your mirror image. "Just sayin shit" You've been doing that for probably 30 pages now, no exaggeration..."Floss shit out of your teeth" In your case, dog shit...that dude on youtube, not where you've gotten your numbers from is it? And you can tell density from a video, huh? Yea...Like I said, I just wanted to clarify you didn't go schizo on us, your not arguing with "the voices" are you?


yes you can tell its fluffyness in that vid. its called powerkush harvest its a dude in pajama pants with a cottonmouth king song. he show the nug pretty well. his plant is small but the nugs are big and fluffy, as they are. go watch it


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> But nothing you say is hearsay right? Thats just when other people say things. When it comes from you, opinion becomes fact...Try selling that scam to some punk kid off the street, I'm older than you seem to think...Not that I'm incredibly fond of admitting my age, but whatever...


im old too. it doesnt matter everything is hearsay stuff i say stuff you say- anybody can type in that they have proof, its still hearsay


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

Wordz said:


> yeah i was voting for brick weed over your fluffy shit at least brick gets you high. haha you said you smoke all day everyday, could it be that your fluffy weed sucks??


no im a smoker maybe your not. go be sober somewhere then who cares. i smoke all day and should not have to justify that to a "real pothead" which you are not


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 4, 2010)

$120 for dinafem White Widow, are you fucking shitting me?!! That not even being ripped off, thats being raped. Oh, sorry fruity...I know it was a sensitive subject for you...did you get counseling? They might be able to help with that "voices" issue we were discussing...I'm just lookin out for you, man, I'm just thinking about you...


----------



## Wordz (Sep 4, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> yes you can tell its fluffyness in that vid. its called powerkush harvest its a dude in pajama pants with a cottonmouth king song. he show the nug pretty well. his plant is small but the nugs are big and fluffy, as they are. go watch it


lol i just watched the video............. that's what you call a perfect plant???? you are actually stupid.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

gudkarma said:


> what's you next run gonna be , fruitynutsack?
> 
> pk (not fluffy), bwid (not fluffy), or the other shit?
> 
> ...



you wish chotsky. next grow is mostly pk bh with a sour kush and shark attack. i have no reason to change companies. dfem beats dna on quality and yield, and im not trying some new company. maybe some day but not next grow


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 4, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> no im a smoker maybe your not. go be sober somewhere then who cares. i smoke all day and should not have to justify that to a "real pothead" which you are not


&#8224;LOL&#8224; Talk about delusions of grandeur...So YOUR the one that decides who is and who isn't a pot head. All this time I thought it was decided by the simple fact of, you smoke pot, your a pot head...Thanks for enlightening me self proclaimed "REAL" pothead... I'll tell the world, "IF YOUR NOT SMOKING FLUFFY SHIT THAT TAKES CONSTANT SMOKING TO BE HIGH, THEN YOUR NOT REALLY A POTHEAD..."


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> $120 for dinafem White Widow, are you fucking shitting me?!! That not even being ripped off, thats being raped. Oh, sorry fruity...I know it was a sensitive subject for you...did you get counseling? They might be able to help with that "voices" issue we were discussing...I'm just lookin out for you, man, I'm just thinking about you...


i only grew 1 ww freebee but it was the best pot i have smoked in my entire life. ive smoked dank from kids on the street ive smoked festival danks all types of danks. my ww was the best. pk and bh are a tie for 2nd best pot ever behind that ww. they are faster and great growers so i do them. ww will be a garden of mine in the future


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

Wordz said:


> lol i just watched the video............. that's what you call a perfect plant???? you are actually stupid.


no by no means a perfect plant but you can tell its super dank and fluffy solid big nugs( for being a squat plant from 1212)


----------



## riddleme (Sep 4, 2010)

ROFLMAO keep it up just keeps getting better


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> &#8224;LOL&#8224; Talk about delusions of grandeur...So YOUR the one that decides who is and who isn't a pot head. All this time I thought it was decided by the simple fact of, you smoke pot, your a pot head...Thanks for enlightening me self proclaimed "REAL" pothead... I'll tell the world, "IF YOUR NOT SMOKING FLUFFY SHIT THAT TAKES CONSTANT SMOKING TO BE HIGH, THEN YOUR NOT REALLY A POTHEAD..."



hes giving me shit for smoking all day- then hes not a real pothead, by definition real potheads smoke good shit all day. i guess you cant relate.


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 4, 2010)

Wordz said:


> lol i just watched the video............. that's what you call a perfect plant???? you are actually stupid.


&#8224;LOL&#8224; Thank you Wordz, for giving up minutes of your life that you will never get back checking his bullshit. I've gotten to the point where I can't even make myself waste the effort on his never-ending parade of abominations against logic. That has to go under "taking one for the team...


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> no by no means a perfect plant but you can tell its super dank and fluffy solid big nugs( for being a squat plant from 1212)


double quote for you slow pokes


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 4, 2010)

riddleme said:


> ROFLMAO keep it up just keeps getting better


I don't see this show getting canceled any time soon, our ratings are to good. The best comedy in our time slot


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 4, 2010)

okay, classic runna-round.

fucking fraud ==> check
full of shit ====> check
no skillz ======> check

how about this, you tell me what to get & i will.

pk = for fags.
bh = i could do

generally anything sour & i need to go with different (superior) genetics... so that's not fair to you.

sour kush = can do

shark attack = wack shit

all you grow are popcorn genetics.

no new genetics? lol! your douche baggery grows at an exponential rate. 

raskal, swerve, motarebel, green lantern, sannie they're all full of it. 
dna & dina-nuts that's where its at?

how about we do a "sour kush" grow off?

stop playing me, bitch, and ante up, journal up, & then post up.

you don't wanna go with weight as a deciding factor, cause i will clone off and make an army of soldiers.

best plant. best single bud with a picture of it on a digi scale (calibrated, ok fucker?)

peeps decide. 

i'll buy whatever. TODAY.
with a modicum of control, you tell me (1) what to get.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> I don't see this show getting canceled any time soon, our ratings are to good. The best comedy in our time slot


id cancel your show. you cant even smoke weed all day. you guys arent really even potheads


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 4, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> double quote for you slow pokes


Says the man who failed math, reading comprehension, vocabulary, basic logic, etc. I'm just saying...MAYBE you should focus on your strong points.&#8224;ROFLHAO&#8224;  Oh, sorry...its not that I think you don't have a strong point...I just at this point have no fucking idea what it could possibly be, other than being full of hot air. I don't mean like from a hot air balloon...no, no, I mean the air in a burning building thats being burned as fuel from the incredibly hot temps, as the steel girders melt...


----------



## Wordz (Sep 4, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> no by no means a perfect plant but you can tell its super dank and fluffy solid big nugs( for being a squat plant from 1212)


so this not perfect plant had fluffy buds? just as i thought, move along kids nothing to see here.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

gudkarma said:


> okay, classic runna-round.
> 
> fucking fraud ==> check
> full of shit ====> check
> ...


ill match you with the sour kush i got a nice fat bean of it. bh too if you want. dont be scared of pk huge yielder very stoney and tasty, all while burning right in your bowl, no need to break it up. and ive never tried shark attack but its got some ww genetics. my nutes will be fox and an. and i have 1150 total watts


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 4, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> but hed never know it was the right choice just because he saw it. those are what i call fluffy so if you misinterpreted "fluffy" to mean some nug that doesnt look like the powerkush picture, then you misinterpreted what i meant by fluffy. that pk pic looks and is fluffy as could be. it would be hard to tell density from a 2-d pic, but you can tell, look at the edges and how big that nug would be in reality. If you think i mean something else when i say fluffy, i dont. where is your verification that that is not a fluffy indica please.
> and whats the last part about you not having a light source?


Can you say backpedal?


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 4, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> id cancel your show. you cant even smoke weed all day. you guys arent really even potheads


(n) *pothead* (someone who smokes marijuana habitually) 
S: (adv) *habitually* (according to habit or custom)
When you publish a dictionary that anyone takes seriously, you can make up your own definitions. In the real world, we use standard definitions as language is meant to communicate an idea, and if were not on the same page, ie pulling our own definitions out of our ass, than how can we communicate effectively. Another tip on improving those language skills we've spent so much time talking about, check out a dictionary instead of randomly assigning meanings to words based on how they will serve you and your views/opinions.


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 4, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Can you say backpedal?


shhh!!! don't add any new words, he's already confused...


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

Wordz said:


> so this not perfect plant had fluffy buds? just as i thought, move along kids nothing to see here.


its not that bad he got a zip and a half on that little thing. whats wrong with it besides its small. his looks big and fluffy dinafems pic looks big and fluffy, my 4 grows of it have been big and fluffy... do you see a pattern, thats the way the stuff is. other plants get denser side by side. its the way it is


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> (n) *pothead* (someone who smokes marijuana habitually)
> S: (adv) *habitually* (according to habit or custom)
> When you publish a dictionary that anyone takes seriously, you can make up your own definitions. In the real world, we use standard definitions as language is meant to communicate an idea, and if were not on the same page, ie pulling our own definitions out of our ass, than how can we communicate effectively. Another tip on improving those language skills we've spent so much time talking about, check out a dictionary instead of randomly assigning meanings to words based on how they will serve you and your views/opinions.


now your trolling. pothead by your definition (i cant believe you looked it up you non pothead) is some one who smokes it habitually.


----------



## Wordz (Sep 4, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> no im a smoker maybe your not. go be sober somewhere then who cares. i smoke all day and should not have to justify that to a "real pothead" which you are not


You smoke all day cuz the buds suck 

Now re read the quote and tell me if it makes any sense at all? You are not in college you're lying about that, also.


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 4, 2010)

Maybe he rides the short bus to college


----------



## Wordz (Sep 4, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> its not that bad he got a zip and a half on that little thing. whats wrong with it besides its small. his looks big and fluffy dinafems pic looks big and fluffy, my 4 grows of it have been big and fluffy... do you see a pattern, thats the way the stuff is. other plants get denser side by side. its the way it is


yeah the pattern is they sold you some bullshit, you got some bullshit, and he grew some bullshit.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

Wordz said:


> You smoke all day cuz the buds suck
> 
> Now re read the quote and tell me if it makes any sense at all? You are not in college you're lying about that, also.


dude i havent quit since i was 14 getting blazed at high school. what makes you think id ever want to not blaze at any point in any day. be careful youll lose your pothead status if you give me shit about smoking one more time


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 4, 2010)

1) not my definition, was Princeton's definition 

2) I'm not a pothead because I look something up? Wow. News flash, not all potheads are ignorant, illiterate, and as smart as a junior high drop out. A surprising number of us are actually smart as hell. Hence why they're are so many good growers on this sight. They researched, learned, experimented. In other words they used something called intelligence. So don't try to come up with a cheap ass excuse for your inadequacies by saying if you think your not a pothead, thats not a pothead your defining, its just another fucking idiot. BY HABIT OR CUSTOM, if someones custom is to smoke pot once a day, guess what, by definition, they are indeed a pothead. I tend to smoke a good bit more than that...ALOT more. but that doesn't make me special. The only thing that makes you special is the short yellow bus you used to take to school...

Yea, I started smoking when I was 11, you got a late start, so much for being the pothead standard.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

Wordz said:


> yeah the pattern is they sold you some bullshit, you got some bullshit, and he grew some bullshit.


ive been smoking my whole life but yeah every weed ever from every different person is bullshit, by your logic


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> 1) not my definition, was Princeton's definition
> 
> 2) I'm not a pothead because I look something up? Wow. News flash, not all potheads are ignorant, illiterate, and as smart as a junior high drop out. A surprising number of us are actually smart as hell. Hence why they're are so many good growers on this sight. They researched, learned, experimented. In other words they used something called intelligence. So don't try to come up with a cheap ass excuse for your inadequacies by saying if you think your not a pothead, thats not a pothead your defining, its just another fucking idiot. BY HABIT OR CUSTOM, if someones custom is to smoke pot once a day, guess what, by definition, they are indeed a pothead. I tend to smoke a good bit more than that...ALOT more. but that doesn't make me special. The only thing that makes you special is the short yellow bus you used to take to school...


if your a pothead you dont need to look up that one. a tool is what you are


----------



## Wordz (Sep 4, 2010)

well have fun bitchin about your fluffy buds, I need to go water real plants.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 4, 2010)

dinafem power kush (and i am a kush grower) is a fag strain.
sorry. waste of space.

i will score the sour kush or blue hash. let me see what i can do & how fast.

was gonna spend the $ on a chem d x blueberry cross but WTF i can lower my standards for a hot minute.

done with this thread! 
you better journal up & fluffy up, fruityballsack.

outta here. 

fine members of RIU : look for me in the winners circle holding the biggest (not fluffy) bud.

watch for my journal... karma dont play.


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 4, 2010)

Wordz said:


> You smoke all day cuz the buds suck
> 
> Now re read the quote and tell me if it makes any sense at all? You are not in college you're lying about that, also.


He's either lying about college, or he's going to a junior college in an area that takes education as a joke, you've heard of them, high school grads that could barely read...we are looking at the product of such a system at work, and we call that product fruity....


----------



## Wordz (Sep 4, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> ive been smoking my whole life but yeah every weed ever from every different person is bullshit, by your logic


umm yeah if it's all been fluffy


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 4, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> if your a pothead you dont need to look up that one. a tool is what you are


I'm not a tool, your just sad, pathetic, and an insufficient human being. Congrats, your mom would be proud.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

Wordz said:


> umm yeah if it's all been fluffy


obviously not. ive smoked enough to know what i like in nugget and it sure as shit isnt density


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> I'm not a tool, your just sad, pathetic, and an insufficient human being. Congrats, your mom would be proud.


my mom is actually going to smoke with me finally after all these years for her fibromiallgia


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 4, 2010)

Good for her, I always encourage medical use...hell, all use for that matter...well, I'm going to go take a short nap...have fun.
Riddle - that all for today's episode, tune in tomorrow for the exciting 50 pg conclusion...


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 4, 2010)

my nugs are rock hard and smell thru pockets. only time my weed comes out like fruity is describing is when i crop prematurely.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 4, 2010)

damn it took me 3 hours to ready thru all these pages


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

MrStickyScissors said:


> my nugs are rock hard and smell thru pockets. only time my weed comes out like fruity is describing is when i crop prematurely.


smell is not "density".600th time thats been said. if you cropped prematurely than those arent the buds im talking about when i say "fluffy"


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> Good for her, I always encourage medical use...hell, all use for that matter...well, I'm going to go take a short nap...have fun.
> Riddle - that all for today's episode, tune in tomorrow for the exciting 50 pg conclusion...


truth comes out your a faggot show for riddleme.


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 4, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> truth comes out your a faggot show for riddleme.


you telling me about truth is like getting a lecture from Jeffrey Dalmer about morality. It just doesn't work. "Faggot show" coming from the man that can't get a women. Yea. again, I would call you a joke, but a joke has some meaning.


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 4, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Maybe he rides the short bus to college


I could see it. Some math would be good when he gets there too.



RavenMochi said:


> I'm not a tool, your just sad, pathetic, and an insufficient human being. Congrats, your mom would be proud.


I see embarrassment at family get togethers. A lot of eyes rolling when he declares an illogical "fact". 



MrStickyScissors said:


> damn it took me 3 hours to ready thru all these pages


Just think, Fruity started this with 600 posts. At 800 something, he's still trying to seem smart.



fruitrollup said:


> truth comes out your a faggot show for riddleme.


shhh, the little bus is for you. Good luck with your fluff.


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 4, 2010)

LOL too funny ^^


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> you telling me about truth is like getting a lecture from Jeffrey Dalmer about morality. It just doesn't work. "Faggot show" coming from the man that can't get a women. Yea. again, I would call you a joke, but a joke has some meaning.


what do i look like one of your hoes. go lick somebodys asshole seeing how you like dense crap instead of flowers


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> I could see it. Some math would be good when he gets there too.
> 
> I see embarrassment at family get togethers. A lot of eyes rolling when he declares an illogical "fact".
> 
> ...



have fun grinding bowls and thinking you get higher off a kief hit because you took all the good shit off your bowlpacks the whole time so you probably do get higher on keif hits. you guys are barley even stoners you dont even want perfect burning bowlpacks, have fun grinding


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 4, 2010)

So I throw some weed in a grinder and take off all the good stuff? You might have been making sense back 200 posts ago when you first threw your opinion out there. You have completely generated to nothing. 

FRUITY: what do i look like one of your hoes. go lick somebodys asshole seeing how you like dense crap instead of flowers

FRUITY: have fun grinding bowls and thinking you get higher off a kief hit because you took all the good shit off your bowlpacks the whole time so you probably do get higher on keif hits. you guys are barley even stoners you dont even want perfect burning bowlpacks, have fun grinding


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

if you get noticeably higher off a hit of kief then you dont have the tolerance to be a real pot head. sounds like amatuer hour to me


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 4, 2010)

fruitynutsack,

i can't find this "sour kush" anywhere. i checked with several (3) banks, not listed, doesn't exist.

which leaves me with the lesser of two inferior evils = blue hash

no blue widow in your bean stash?

what else, if anything, can you run?

my (afghan kush) integrity will not allow me to run power kush skittle buds. that'd be like taking a fat chick out to a 5 star dinner when you could've stayed home and ate cold pizza & stuck it to tyra banks.

& shark attack is just popcorn wack.

a blue hash grow off, yes?

once you respond, i WILL buy the beans.

stay tuned : news at 11


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 4, 2010)

The SK was a limited time offer no longer available


----------



## Wordz (Sep 4, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> what do i look like one of your hoes. go lick somebodys asshole seeing how you like dense crap instead of flowers


yes you seem like a ho. not that you are a ho you just kinda seem like one.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

gudkarma said:


> fruitynutsack,
> 
> i can't find this "sour kush" anywhere. i checked with several (3) banks, not listed, doesn't exist.
> 
> ...



sour kush is a one time deal from dna it was a freebean on attitude. i dont know much about it but i heard its real good but just a medium producer. bh is crazy dank huge producer. bwid ive grown 4 times its always super dense and covered with crystals and has a good taste. but its heavy narcotic couch stone and i hate how dense it is. i call it bong dank but, youll need a grinder for b wid(which i think sucks) power kush is just as huge as bh. tyra banks is ugly so is beyonce. shark attack i just want to try because their ww is great stuff too. 
yeah blue hash grow off is on! my nugs of it now are arm size the shit looks great, will do again next round


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 4, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> The SK was a limited time offer no longer available


i see. 

blue hash it is.

see you in the journal section!

the professor is signing off this wack thread.

gentlemen, good day!


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

Wordz said:


> yes you seem like a ho. not that you are a ho you just kinda seem like one.


im a hater. id rather just keep the bitch gagged in the basement than take her out buying shit. im past puberty, a vag is just a vag, im unimpressed unless she has something good to say, and she'd be one of the few.


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 4, 2010)

Kief/Hash does get you higher off much less. If kief doesn't get you higher, than that straight up and down proves your weed is inferior. 

Fruity, how does it feel to be laughed at by everybody on the RIU community. Are you going to just keep posting random bullshit in this thread for the next year trying to defend what's already been debunked?

Even if you don't accept it, you look like a fool more and more every time you post something.


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 4, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> im a hater. id rather just keep the bitch gagged in the basement than take her out buying shit. im past puberty, a vag is just a vag, im unimpressed unless she has something good to say, and she'd be one of the few.


Wow the only semi intelligent thing that's come from you in this entire thread.


----------



## Wordz (Sep 4, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> im a hater. id rather just keep the bitch gagged in the basement than take her out buying shit. im past puberty, a vag is just a vag, im unimpressed unless she has something good to say, and she'd be one of the few.


 you might wanna try some cock if you're bored with vajay


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

Bud Stankalot said:


> Kief/Hash does get you higher off much less. If kief doesn't get you higher, than that straight up and down proves your weed is inferior.
> 
> Fruity, how does it feel to be laughed at by everybody on the RIU community. Are you going to just keep posting random bullshit in this thread for the next year trying to defend what's already been debunked?
> 
> Even if you don't accept it, you look like a fool more and more every time you post something.



you think keif gets you higher because you lost it from all your bowl packs. my tolerance is way to high to notice some shit like that. your like 5 people more like lemmings ive caught 5 reps alone from this thread and my votes are going up to. NOONE HAS YET PROVED THE CASE FOR DENSITY WITHOUT INVOLVING OTHER FACTORS. YOU CANT DO IT OR A MEXICAN CAR COMPACTER WOULD IMPROVE YOUR DANK ASS DENSE WEED BY MAKING IT EVEN DENSER.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

Wordz said:


> you might wanna try some cock if you're bored with vajay


Ill never be bored of vjay... but i have no love for 98% of these bitches my soul is exposed to... what town do you live in thats so great and filled with great women? my towns pretty unimpressive


----------



## Wordz (Sep 4, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> Ill never be bored of vjay... but i have no love for 98% of these bitches my soul is exposed to... what town do you live in thats so great and filled with great women? my towns pretty unimpressive


I was captured by amazons


----------



## Banditt (Sep 4, 2010)

haha wow this thread is still going?!!??!?!?

Fruity I can't even believe you are still saying kief doesn't get you higher then buds. You obviously do not own a grinder and have probably never had any kief. Anyone else get the feeling fruitybooty is a 15yr old who grows in gramma's back yard and has probably only been smoking the last year or so?


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah that's like saying hash doesn't have as much thc as my fluffy buds do.


----------



## Banditt (Sep 4, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Yeah that's like saying hash doesn't have as much thc as my fluffy buds do.


seriously.....Fruity you ever had hash?(bubble, oil, budder) Let me guess that shit is nothing compared to your buds either right? lmao


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

Banditt said:


> haha wow this thread is still going?!!??!?!?
> 
> Fruity I can't even believe you are still saying kief doesn't get you higher then buds. You obviously do not own a grinder and have probably never had any kief. Anyone else get the feeling fruitybooty is a 15yr old who grows in gramma's back yard and has probably only been smoking the last year or so?


if you left thc on your buds you might get higher the whole time. even if its a hit of high thc, its still in the realm of marijuana thus not that crazy. leave it on your buds


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

Banditt said:


> seriously.....Fruity you ever had hash?(bubble, oil, budder) Let me guess that shit is nothing compared to your buds either right? lmao


its always nice to change flavors, i wouldnt say i get higher than i usually do


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Sep 4, 2010)

omg, this thread grown up to 46 pages lol


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 4, 2010)

okay, fruitsackrollup, blue hash dinafem seeds are on the way!

$78 for some bullshit.

with 86 posts, this master herb magician WILL turn lead into gold.

i 100% expect to see your journal. 
i 100% expect you to play w/ integrity.
i 100% expect to smack your ass down.

and, i *will prove* your buds (nature) are fluffy cause you dont know what the fuck you're doing (nurture).

and, i will prove using the same genetics blue hash grows dense, delicious, nuggy Mcnuggets that will split fucking wigs & make motherfuckers sweat thc.

and, as a side benefit, i will prove that # of posts on RIU means not a single fucking thing.

you will worship at my alter, promise.

too, i will pass some of this blue hash off to my RIU homeboy ganjalover & he can leave his honest opinion of my nuggz.

do you have a friend on here with whom you can do the same?

same genetics. no whining. no excuses. 

better show or i WILL hound you in every fucking post you EVER make on RIU for eternity (this i swear on the soul of my deceased father).

icmag here comes fruityMcballsack!

we will compare : same number of plants for total harvest & best overall nuggets (your in your case fag fluff)... in particular, individual nug weight & denisty.

you MUST post pics... so get a cheap camera at wallmart.
you must have a digi scale.

the peeps will decide the victor!

winner take all RESPECT.

as soon as the seeds come (7 to 10 days) i will let everybody know in the grow journal section.

my journal title : blue hash ... the XXXL "fruitrollup" beatdown & grow off ... to fluff or not to fluff


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

oh yeah, well its on, its on like donkey kong -you messin with the wrong ngga dis time, break yo case and sprout that shit mutha fucka 
all be all over you like i was about your sack of potatos hard ass nuggets bitch. whachyou runnin fool


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 4, 2010)

gudkarma said:


> okay, fruitsackrollup, blue hash dinafem seeds are on the way!
> 
> $78 for some bullshit.
> 
> ...


Yo, put a link in this thread. I don't want to miss this.


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 4, 2010)

gudkarma said:


> okay, fruitsackrollup, blue hash dinafem seeds are on the way!
> 
> $78 for some bullshit.
> 
> ...


Freakin awesome.
Haha Ganja is a cool mofo he'll give an honest opinion.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

dont worry, when you post that shit and your little beans are sproutin, and you post up some shots of your little cuties, ill come postin some harvest pics from this round to give you something to aspire to


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 4, 2010)

gudkarma said:


> okay, fruitsackrollup, blue hash dinafem seeds are on the way!
> 
> $78 for some bullshit.
> 
> ...


I'll be subbing for that one. I don't see him winning. It is NURTURE, for the density of the buds. Sounds good.
Daniels


----------



## rowlman (Sep 4, 2010)

Well thanks for that bit of reading everyone...I'm not sure , but I think my I.Q. just dropped.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

alright there danielson, i just wish i had the pics from 3 days in the future right now, but ok my bad workin on the camera thing but you know youll be eating your words on THIS thread before i even post in his journal


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 4, 2010)

how can i make these fluffy? i used gravity on these durring week 4 and 5


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 4, 2010)

MrStickyScissors said:


> View attachment 1137461View attachment 1137462View attachment 1137463View attachment 1137464View attachment 1137465View attachment 1137466how can i make these fluffy? i used gravity on these durring week 4 and 5


Too late ruined LOL


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 4, 2010)

MrStickyScissors said:


> View attachment 1137461View attachment 1137462View attachment 1137463View attachment 1137464View attachment 1137465View attachment 1137466how can i make these fluffy? i used gravity on these durring week 4 and 5


is it? hows it pack?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 4, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> is it? hows it pack?


 lets be mature about this for a min.I can respect that you like bud that isnt dense, to each there own. but the whole subject about density being related to weight you have to agree that any thing that is made up of the same material if one is denser than the other the denser one weighs more because when sumthing is dense there is more of that material and if its the same shit more will all ways out weigh less. me personally I have 4 kids and a wife to support so I do this for a living and if I grew Buds that were not dense I would be holding a sighn on the side off the road asking for change by now. I really dont pack bowls Im more into smoking joints.


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 5, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> I could see it. Some math would be good when he gets there too.
> 
> I see embarrassment at family get togethers. A lot of eyes rolling when he declares an illogical "fact".
> 
> ...


LHFAO that was funny...


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 5, 2010)

gudkarma said:


> okay, fruitsackrollup, blue hash dinafem seeds are on the way!
> 
> $78 for some bullshit.
> 
> ...



LHAO karma, your the shit...if it was more of a competition I would start taking bets, but I don't see there being alot of takers for fruit.


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 5, 2010)

rowlman said:


> Well thanks for that bit of reading everyone...I'm not sure , but I think my I.Q. just dropped.


It did, drastically. His stupidity was so severe it mutated into an infection disease that preys on common sense, the math part of the brain, and the verbal skills section...luckily, I've found an antidote...&#8224;takes another hit&#8224;


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 5, 2010)

MrStickyScissors said:


> View attachment 1137461View attachment 1137462View attachment 1137463View attachment 1137464View attachment 1137465View attachment 1137466how can i make these fluffy? i used gravity on these durring week 4 and 5


 &#8224;cries&#8224; they're beautiful. Just so beautiful...
Hey all, a stoner thought I know, and completely not on topic, but it occurred to me that when you grow outside mothernature is your babies mama... 
okay, back to our regularly scheduled program of "the XXXL "fruitrollup" beatdown & grow off ... to fluff or not to fluff"


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 5, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> what do i look like one of your hoes. go lick somebodys asshole seeing how you like dense crap instead of flowers


Sorry, missed this one before. Fuck no, I have standards, lick somebodys asshole, huh? Is this one of those Freudian things, you sick fuck. Don't project your many issues on to me, they're your issues. I figure the counselor thats helping you with that "voices" thing should be able to help with that. Maybe they can refer you to a tutor, so you can get your ged. I know it will take time, and an epic effort of humanitarians the world has yet seen, but anything's possible. Thank you, and again, goodnight.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 5, 2010)

MrStickyScissors said:


> lets be mature about this for a min.I can respect that you like bud that isnt dense, to each there own. but the whole subject about density being related to weight you have to agree that any thing that is made up of the same material if one is denser than the other the denser one weighs more because when sumthing is dense there is more of that material and if its the same shit more will all ways out weigh less. me personally I have 4 kids and a wife to support so I do this for a living and if I grew Buds that were not dense I would be holding a sighn on the side off the road asking for change by now. I really dont pack bowls Im more into smoking joints.


there is so much about pot. if you want to talk about one thing, you should do just that. if this thread was do you like more weight or less weight maybe youd have a point. but when talking density only leave weight out because of the increase volume of the fluff, all is equal anyway! when you compare your best dense 8th to my best fluffy 8th, we are talking about the same weight, in order to compare anything. as far as total yield i get more on fluffys because of the huge volume, youll see some plants go berzerk with huge fluffy arms compared to smaller dense one. it makes up. there really is nothing good about density itself past a certain point. if its too dense to pack, its to dense.


----------



## savo253 (Sep 5, 2010)

lol fruit just loves bottom branch popcorn buds thats all


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 5, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> there is so much about pot. if you want to talk about one thing, you should do just that. if this thread was do you like more weight or less weight maybe youd have a point. but when talking density only leave weight out because of the increase volume of the fluff, all is equal anyway! when you compare your best dense 8th to my best fluffy 8th, we are talking about the same weight, in order to compare anything. as far as total yield i get more on fluffys because of the huge volume, youll see some plants go berzerk with huge fluffy arms compared to smaller dense one. it makes up. there really is nothing good about density itself past a certain point. if its too dense to pack, its to dense.


EXACTLY, fluff = increase of volume = can fit less in given space...


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 5, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> ...but when talking density only leave weight out because of the increase volume of the fluff, all is equal anyway! when you compare your best dense 8th to my best fluffy 8th, we are talking about the same weight, in order to compare anything. as far as total yield i get more on fluffys because of the huge volume


wow! 

please discuss volume with regard to taking a bag of dense nugs & breaking them up.
wouldn't it look the same as your fag fluff?
would it not store & package better?

actually, with dense nugs you get the best of both worlds.

you should be studying up. 
you should make like sylvester stalone in rocky & hit the gym.

after all this time, with dozens upon dozens of detractors, you should have recongnized that achieving BAGS of fluff indicates poor "practice". 

there's something wrong with your process. you are fucking up nature with your nurture.
it's not just me saying it, though i will prove it.

opinion is one thing, facts are another. 
if you dish off bags of fluff like it's the bomb, then you are doing your clients a disservice.

entitled to your opinion, yes.
distorting reality while playing king o' the hill, no.

however, you *did* say (and argue relentlessly) blue hash & power kush were known fluffy genetics.

please let this thread die.

let's focus on a brand new chapter : your journal


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 5, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> EXACTLY, fluff = increase of volume = can fit less in given space...


nope. what really takes up space in a grow area? the plant does. from the bottom up the bucket takes up your floor space, the fan leaves extend across the area, and the stems extend into your upward space. the nugs just blow up around your stems and are not as wide as your fan leaves. nugs fit around the stem and the leaves extend out from the nug. so whats really taking up space is the whole plant not so much the nugs themselves. a plant counts as a plant in your area, dense or fluffy nugged.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 5, 2010)

gudkarma said:


> wow!
> 
> please discuss volume with regard to taking a bag of dense nugs & breaking them up.
> wouldn't it look the same as your fag fluff?
> ...


----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 5, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> there is so much about pot. if you want to talk about one thing, you should do just that. if this thread was do you like more weight or less weight maybe youd have a point. *but when talking density only leave weight out because of the increase volume of the fluff, all is equal anyway! when you compare your best dense 8th to my best fluffy 8th, we are talking about the same weight, in order to compare anything. as far as total yield i get more on fluffys because of the huge volume*, youll see some plants go berzerk with huge fluffy arms compared to smaller dense one. it makes up. there really is nothing good about density itself past a certain point. if its too dense to pack, its to dense.


buddy you need to get yourself a glass stomach to see, because youve got your head jammed way up your ass on this one. I mean seriously do you even go back and read the nonesense that you type. If you like to smoke fluffy stretched out bud that burns up on the first light then go ahead and have a blast, but I can tell you from personal experience that supply and demand tells us that dense properly grown buds are preffered over fluffy light buds PERIOD, and im not talking between sativas and indicas either. Sativas still will have solid weight and solid flower structure when grown out properly. As far as bag appeal an 1/8th of an ounce is an 1/8th of an ounce regardless of how big it looks in the sack, once it gets put into your pocket the dense buds will stay just as they were and your fluffy buds will be smashed down to the same size as the dense bag. It just all comes down to mass. Now when it comes to burning dense wins out over fluff everytime. You dont believe me go down to home depot and get your self a 2x4 of douglas fir and a 2x4 of oak hardwood. throw both into the fire place and watch the oak hardwood burn for double the time of the douglass fir. density and mass = longer slower more even burn= more bang for my buck


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 5, 2010)

nickfury510 said:


> buddy you need to get yourself a glass stomach to see, because youve got your head jammed way up your ass on this one. I mean seriously do you even go back and read the nonesense that you type. If you like to smoke fluffy stretched out bud that burns up on the first light then go ahead and have a blast, but I can tell you from personal experience that supply and demand tells us that dense properly grown buds are preffered over fluffy light buds PERIOD, and im not talking between sativas and indicas either. Sativas still will have solid weight and solid flower structure when grown out properly. As far as bag appeal an 1/8th of an ounce is an 1/8th of an ounce regardless of how big it looks in the sack, once it gets put into your pocket the dense buds will stay just as they were and your fluffy buds will be smashed down to the same size as the dense bag. It just all comes down to mass. Now when it comes to burning dense wins out over fluff everytime. You dont believe me go down to home depot and get your self a 2x4 of douglas fir and a 2x4 of oak hardwood. throw both into the fire place and watch the oak hardwood burn for double the time of the douglass fir. density and mass = longer slower more even burn= more bang for my buck


It doesn't matter how much science you throw at this fool. It won't make a difference in his mind. It was a valiant effort though.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 5, 2010)

yeah your supply and demand is what it is. people like my stuff better, and its in high demand. its all relative. your people might not know the difference. they are happy with crystals and smell and they dont think about it any further. i have solid weight and structure. actually perfect density(fluffyness). not to hard to smoke on. bags dont belong in pockets to get smashed asshole bud belong in jars then you sell it and who cares if they put it in their pocket after you put the cash in your pocket(cash does much better in pockets) mass is not the factor in question (i cant believe your bringing up all the OTHER factors, AGAIN) obviously more mass is better sherlock. now when it comes to burning, dense bud that doesnt burn until you break it up is not better that stuff that just burns right the way it is. and your example is fir trees from home depot. your pure idiot fire burns around chunks in a bowl and gets sucked down the pipehole leaving you blackened. not what i call even. youll be bangin your head on the wall and giving me those bucks when my pics come out.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 5, 2010)

Bud Stankalot said:


> It doesn't matter how much science you throw at this fool. It won't make a difference in his mind. It was a valiant effort though.


yeah i know these kids are retarded


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 5, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> yeah i know these kids are retarded


 Are you a punk ass chump offline as well?


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 5, 2010)

Bud Stankalot said:


> Are you a punk ass chump offline as well?


whos off line im online wreckin you. got anything good thats specific about density yet? no? you want to say crystals and weight dont you


----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 5, 2010)

Bud Stankalot said:


> It doesn't matter how much science you throw at this fool. It won't make a difference in his mind. It was a valiant effort though.


your right...the funny thing is...this idiot is sending me pms asking about my nute schedual. deep down inside he really wants to grow good bud.

deep down he really wants to grow good herb like this..


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 5, 2010)

my fluffys are all that or better. the pm was because you use advanced right? im interested in upgrading to connoisseur for flowering.


----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 5, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> *my fluffys are all that or better*. the pm was because you use advanced right? im interested in upgrading to connoisseur for flowering.


then put up or shut up....


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 5, 2010)

it will be here when its here. can the cybertrash bitch


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 5, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> yeah i know these kids are retarded


He was talking about you jackass...


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 5, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> my fluffys are all that or better. the pm was because you use advanced right? im interested in upgrading to connoisseur for flowering.


 Why are you upgrading if your shit's the bomb. Can't even keep your story straight anymore, can you?


----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 5, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> it will be here when its here. can the cybertrash bitch


so you have nothing to show????? I think its clear who the bitch is here....







gets some grows under your belt before you try and give advice. With no experience you have nothing to offer but all the wrong missinformation that youve been posting on this forum....


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 5, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> He was talking about you jackass...


you really are as dum as you look hun


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 5, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> Why are you upgrading if your shit's the bomb. Can't even keep your story straight anymore, can you?


people seem to have even better grows with advanced than fox farm. im on fox and i use big bud, which is my star product, so yeah thinking about advanced shit, kid clearly you arent there


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 5, 2010)

nickfury510 said:


> so you have nothing to show????? I think its clear who the bitch is here....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuuuuuck youuu. you want me to go yell at my plants, tell them nickfury wants them to finish up today instead of tomorrow. Do you think they care?


----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 5, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> *fuuuuuck youuu*. you want me to go yell at my plants, tell them nickfury wants them to finish up today instead of tomorrow. Do you think they care?


awwww..I didnt mean to make you cry buddy. Why dont you go grab one of those fluffy buds you so proud of and use them like a soft hanky to wipe your tears...


----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 5, 2010)

What are you doing in advanced cultivation anyways? Go back to the newbie room until you work your way up to general marijuana growing. You gotta crawl before you walk


----------



## Keenly2 (Sep 5, 2010)

you have pretty much made yourself into the forum loser


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 5, 2010)

nickfury510 said:


> awwww..I didnt mean to make you cry buddy. Why dont you go grab one of those fluffy buds you so proud of and use them like a soft hanky to wipe your tears...


cause im sold out. i have been for 4 or 5 days now. when i dont smoke i start hating kids like you spouting cyber trash all day.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 5, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> you have pretty much made yourself into the forum loser


thats why my votes are going up right? it was just a barrage of idiots in the beginning but i make the case and am collecting votes. 25% last time i checked. just like real life 3 out of 4 people are fuckin retarded


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Sep 5, 2010)

LOL fruit, your a are now a legendary troll on RIU I have never read such crap, you have no grows you dont know how to grow and you probably use CFL's and thats why all u see is fluffy buds.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Sep 5, 2010)

ok, im not reading through 13 pages of posts. but, when a bud grows, trichomes form on the outside of the bud, yes? can we all agree this is true? then, as the bud grows, matures and gets bigger, packing on weight and density, new trichome production also forms, and the trichomes are then the essential oils inside the bud. that is why the smell is much more intense inside the bud then outside. have you neglected the fact, that percentage of THC is the amount of THC, in percentage, in each trichome. so you can have bad weed, that is super resinous, and not get as high as some Fire that is not resin packed. i have seen it many times. ill get a nug from a buddy, will be so trichome packed i cough from it, but i dont get as high as some nugs that arent even half as much resin. density has no effect on high

oh and fruit, be careful, AN will turn your "fluffys" to denser nugs if your not careful. you should probably move you lights form 6 feet above your canopy to 8.... ah hahahah what a joke


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Sep 5, 2010)

LOL fruit is getting chewed out by majority and still cant accept the reality of the situation.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Sep 5, 2010)

Fuck fruit I am about to harvest in one week I have red Diesil and shrks breath. Sharks breath looks rock hard should I just throw it away?


----------



## smokie927 (Sep 5, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> why would anyone want dense buds? so you have to waste tricombs in your stupid grinder or it wont burn as well? fuck that good nugs are fluffyer you just pop one in your bowl and smoke it and its perfect. hard nugget is whack


If anything fluffy buds are wack,you obviously haven't considered what your patients like if you are growing for them,or if you want easier bud to trim because fluffy buds suck to trim as aposed to dense buds. You wan't your buds to be more solid with less stem in their I go for dense buds everytime. Most bud has plenty of trichomes so losing a few wont hurt a thing,plus the trich's are still in your grinder you can tap those out onto a bowl if you wish. I'm an experienced grower I know what i'm talking about. Oregon The Chronic State.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 5, 2010)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> LOL fruit, your a are now a legendary troll on RIU I have never read such crap, you have no grows you dont know how to grow and you probably use CFL's and thats why all u see is fluffy buds.


idiot look at my avitar


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 5, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> ok, im not reading through 13 pages of posts. but, when a bud grows, trichomes form on the outside of the bud, yes? can we all agree this is true? then, as the bud grows, matures and gets bigger, packing on weight and density, new trichome production also forms, and the trichomes are then the essential oils inside the bud. that is why the smell is much more intense inside the bud then outside. have you neglected the fact, that percentage of THC is the amount of THC, in percentage, in each trichome. so you can have bad weed, that is super resinous, and not get as high as some Fire that is not resin packed. i have seen it many times. ill get a nug from a buddy, will be so trichome packed i cough from it, but i dont get as high as some nugs that arent even half as much resin. density has no effect on high
> 
> oh and fruit, be careful, AN will turn your "fluffys" to denser nugs if your not careful. you should probably move you lights form 6 feet above your canopy to 8.... ah hahahah what a joke


your smart enough to know density has no effect on high! i love big bud from an. big fluffy bud and my 1150 watts are crankin bro my buds rule


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 5, 2010)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> LOL fruit is getting chewed out by majority and still cant accept the reality of the situation.


check out my votes going up! just because i caught some retards in the beginning doesnt mean shit. people are getting it


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 5, 2010)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> Fuck fruit I am about to harvest in one week I have red Diesil and shrks breath. Sharks breath looks rock hard should I just throw it away?


sell it unless you like pain in the ass weed. never tried shark breath but if its to dense like you say, its too goddam dense


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 5, 2010)

smokie927 said:


> If anything fluffy buds are wack,you obviously haven't considered what your patients like if you are growing for them,or if you want easier bud to trim because fluffy buds suck to trim as aposed to dense buds. You wan't your buds to be more solid with less stem in their I go for dense buds everytime. Most bud has plenty of trichomes so losing a few wont hurt a thing,plus the trich's are still in your grinder you can tap those out onto a bowl if you wish. I'm an experienced grower I know what i'm talking about. Oregon The Chronic State.


anything dense is whack, you obviously havent considered what your patients might like, some better weed than yours. my motives are not trimming, its burning right. trim out any stem from your grow before you even get to curing it let along selling it dinggus. im an experienced grower and i know what im talking about. you are the one not providing perfectly burning bowlpacks. making medical patients work tsck tsck tsck come back when your weeds good enough to put it in a bowl and smoke it sheesh


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Sep 5, 2010)

man, your a joke. thats all i have to say.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 5, 2010)

you clowns trying to rollup is the joke


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Sep 5, 2010)

rollup? please explain? but saying all dense buds are trash is a joke. sorry, but i just smoke my buddy out with my Kaya 47 i grew, and it knocked him on his ass, and said it was better than the kali mist he just smoked a day ago. my Kaya 47 is very dense, and the kali mist was fluffy. please do explain this. btw, he is a regular smoker.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 5, 2010)

dense buds can have taste high ect... but ill always prefer an equal non dense bud, all things equal. ohh regular smoker hun...like theres a short supply of those... listen density is not potency. im sure it got him high weed kind of tends to do that. its all about the all around experience, nothing better than just putting a nug on for a perfect burn. im very unimpressed with dankbud when its too hard to pack


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Sep 5, 2010)

ok, and you need to realize, that is your OPINION. not factual or true. i can guarantee you that fluffy bud is a sign of more potent bud. ya im sure there are fluffy nugs that are going to be more potent than dense, but its a 2 way street. its all in the genetics, how much thc is in each trichome, although it will vary grower to grower. im sorry that you hate dense nugs, but to be honest, if it smokes, it smokes. and like you said, weed tends to get you high. but he said that the dense kaya 47 got him quite a bit higher than the kali mist he got. what you are doing is yelling at people, because what you are saying is wrong and is only your opinion and nothing else. To each his own ( or hers)

EP


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 5, 2010)

im on the fluffy side, and im not saying its more potent. if it smokes it smokes is such a bad attitude. not surprised to hear it from a dense fan though, thats what they deal with every time they smoke. im just striving for perfection i guess. fuck your buddy what did you think? this sounds like a beginner story "this one time i got hi, well my friend did"... get the hell lost


----------



## riddleme (Sep 5, 2010)

even has troll in his name???


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Sep 5, 2010)

ah hahaha, i grew it so i have been smoking only my own herb lately, so it was to get an outsiders opinion, and in the " if it smokes it smokes" thing, i was pertaining to you just wanting to put a nug on a bowl, versus grinding it up, again personal preference. and if you say fluffier is better, then why do i have a SLH, that gave me fluffy nugs, and one that gave me hard dense nugs, yet the dense nugs are way more potent. sorry,


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Sep 5, 2010)

finally someone that can set this joker straight. listen up fruit, riddleme can teach you something, if your willing to listen.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 5, 2010)

the name of the website is trollitup i see you fags are all over it. what about gremlins?


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 5, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> ah hahaha, i grew it so i have been smoking only my own herb lately, so it was to get an outsiders opinion, and in the " if it smokes it smokes" thing, i was pertaining to you just wanting to put a nug on a bowl, versus grinding it up, again personal preference. and if you say fluffier is better, then why do i have a SLH, that gave me fluffy nugs, and one that gave me hard dense nugs, yet the dense nugs are way more potent. sorry,



well then what you say goes you had 2 plants you should write the rulebook of pot on that


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 5, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> finally someone that can set this joker straight. listen up fruit, riddleme can teach you something, if your willing to listen.


riddles a schwaggster too i got no time for that bullshit


----------



## SmokeMedprop215 (Sep 5, 2010)

Freaking Awesome like babbling school girls hahahahaha!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Sep 5, 2010)

ah hahahah riddle a schwagster? im done, and that was just one strain, sorry i didnt clarify. this thread is pointless.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 5, 2010)

having to breaking up dense weeds is pointless, but you dont see me bitching. oh wait you do!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Sep 5, 2010)

how often are you on this site? all day long 7 days a week? for someone who is an amazing grower, you sure do spend a lot of time on here. what a troll.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 5, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> how often are you on this site? all day long 7 days a week? for someone who is an amazing grower, you sure do spend a lot of time on here. what a troll.


like its my fuckin job. i blew out my back and have no weed for a few days for the first time ever. being sober makes me realize what a bunch of idiots are on here


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Sep 5, 2010)

well, i guess that means your not an amazing grower. a good grower would have a constant supply of meds. running a perp grow.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 5, 2010)

money is important kid beside i only missed the mark by a few days i needed to quit anyhow. i think if you added up the days i havent smoked since i was 14 itd be less than 4 months. im sure as hell a better grower than all these schwaggs ive been typing at the past few days


----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 5, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> money is important kid beside i only missed the mark by a few days i needed to quit anyhow. i think if you added up the days i havent smoked since i was 14 itd be less than 4 months. *im sure as hell a better grower than all these schwaggs ive been typing at the past few days*


prove it stud....put up or shut up junior


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 5, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> check out my votes going up! just because i caught some retards in the beginning doesnt mean shit. people are getting it


 your votes are going up? What have I told you about the voices, just tell them no...and take your meds... Who's getting it? And why are they leaving you hanging in the wind, where are these imaginary supporters of yours?


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 5, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> you really are as dum as you look hun


 you havn't seen me. EVER.


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 5, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> people seem to have even better grows with advanced than fox farm. im on fox and i use big bud, which is my star product, so yeah thinking about advanced shit, kid clearly you arent there


When you grow up, you can think about calling me kid, and your backs thrown out? Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy, heartbroken...I guess karma really does work. &#8224;L&#8224; Not that I'm saying karma did it...though I'm sure he would've enjoyed hearing your scream in pain like a bitch...I know I would...


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 5, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> having to breaking up dense weeds is pointless, but you dont see me bitching. oh wait you do!


Thats because your a bitter bitch. Now I can see why, the worlds rejected you, women have rejected you, now the only people who will talk to you are kids that havn't seen goodshit yet. Let me guess, you used the word hydro and they ewwed and awwed....I'd be bitter to...actually, I would commit ritual suicide, not that I'm making that a suggestion....but its about the only way you claim honor before you die...come on, do it, you only have to do it once, and it lasts a lifetime...  Also, people have to say nice shit at your funeral no matter how much they hate you, it'll be a nice change for you, huh? As always, I'm just looking out for you, man. 
Think about it, all of my suggestions have been with your best intentions in mind...
getting a tutor, 
getting a counslor, 
go fuck yourself, 
commit ritual suicide,
the list goes on and on. I'm the closest thing to a friend you've got here.


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 5, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> I'm the closest thing to a friend you've got here.


In his 300 some posts on these two threads he just doesn't get it. Selling an eighth that looks like a half might work for high school "clients", but to really argue that you are right when so many have went 'WTF are you nuts?' Fruity just give up.
Daniels


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 5, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> yeah your supply and demand is what it is. people like my stuff better, and its in high demand. its all relative. your people might not know the difference. they are happy with crystals and smell and they dont think about it any further. i have solid weight and structure. actually perfect density(fluffyness). not to hard to smoke on. bags dont belong in pockets to get smashed asshole bud belong in jars then you sell it and who cares if they put it in their pocket after you put the cash in your pocket(cash does much better in pockets) mass is not the factor in question (i cant believe your bringing up all the OTHER factors, AGAIN) obviously more mass is better sherlock. now when it comes to burning, dense bud that doesnt burn until you break it up is not better that stuff that just burns right the way it is. and your example is fir trees from home depot. your pure idiot fire burns around chunks in a bowl and gets sucked down the pipehole leaving you blackened. not what i call even. youll be bangin your head on the wall and giving me those bucks when my pics come out.


Give me ONE single customer that has had your shit, his shit, and preferred yours. You say shit with no possibility of proof, thinking that making up false data will somehow make your argument better received. He gave you a experiment with repeatable results that proved his point, and HE'S the fucking idiot, and you really had the fucking gall to try to tell us your paying for your school with nugs. WHAT SCHOOL?!! Tell me the school that encourages blatant false claims and spits on repeatable proof..I have to hear this. Your a straight fucking liar. I'm starting to think that pic of a grow room is someone else's grow. I can't wait to see this little competition, I know your going to try to weasel your way out when it comes proof time, you'll give reasons why you couldnt measure, or get pictures, or some other such bullshit. As far as riddle, we havn't always gotten along...(I think...I don't remember but I think we had words once...) but I've seen his grow, it makes yours looks pretty small time honestly. I've never meant anyone so deluded in all my life...but I think deep down you realize how sad and pathetic you really are, thats why you try so desperately to prove your not.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 5, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> well, i guess that means your not an amazing grower. a good grower would have a constant supply of meds. running a perp grow.


 
that's a BIG yezzir!



nickfury510 said:


> prove it stud....put up or shut up junior









mad skillz right there nick. pretty shit. 

look-see how it's done, fruitynutsack. 
this is how us east coast scientists do it too.

no way that blue hash (indica) gets fluffy unless you dont treat her right. 

my dina-shwag beans are on the way.
how many of those blue hash beans you got fruitsackrollup?

do you even know how to clone?

fluffy or not to fluffy ...this i will prove in our grow off.

&, fruit, show us your power kush.
if you're three days out to snip snip ... go to wallmart, buy a $20 digital camera, and show us.


----------



## Keenly2 (Sep 5, 2010)

page and page and page it goes

where it stops nobody knows


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 5, 2010)

What strain is that Beauty? Nicely done nickfury



nickfury510 said:


> prove it stud....put up or shut up junior


----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank you. The top pic is blue chesse and the bottom is purple diesel.


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 6, 2010)

nickfury510 said:


> prove it stud....put up or shut up junior


Nice...very very nice...Fruit, your a growgod, a $20 cam shouldn't be shit, I wanna see what excuses you come up with...


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 6, 2010)

I want some purple diesel.
I want some Jack The Ripper.
JTR could be the best smoke I've ever had.
Had to throw that in.
Has anyone seen that vertical grow with purple diesel?
Just Sick!


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 6, 2010)

nickfury510 said:


> prove it stud....put up or shut up junior


those look sweet i hope it burns right for ya!


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 6, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> your votes are going up? What have I told you about the voices, just tell them no...and take your meds... Who's getting it? And why are they leaving you hanging in the wind, where are these imaginary supporters of yours?


i takes a certain type of idiot to hang with you guys i think they just wanted to show support and leave this shit show


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 6, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> When you grow up, you can think about calling me kid, and your backs thrown out? Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy, heartbroken...I guess karma really does work. &#8224;L&#8224; Not that I'm saying karma did it...though I'm sure he would've enjoyed hearing your scream in pain like a bitch...I know I would...


schwagg.....


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 6, 2010)

gudkarma said:


> that's a BIG yezzir!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im an east coast scientist myself so you in luck for the "mad skillz" bhash is probably way bigger but ok. im gonna order 10 pk and 6 bh probably in a day or 2. im not a cloner im a beanseeder. this pk ill show soon is so fuckin big its getting flushed for sure today!!!


----------



## riddleme (Sep 6, 2010)

fat ones rolled with dense buds, I might add


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 6, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> Nice...very very nice...Fruit, your a growgod, a $20 cam shouldn't be shit, I wanna see what excuses you come up with...


school, being broke, sold out of weed to get through the year happy september if you think the timing of shit is off it aint. cams coming sooner than i bet youd like. am i going to get the biggest fruitrollup apology when these come out or what!


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 6, 2010)

riddleme said:


> fat ones rolled with dense buds, I might add


the only way to even smoke that shit is grinded in a joint(not against grinding for joints, but youd have to with those dense shits wouldnt you cant make nothing easy) or in a bongload


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Sep 6, 2010)

ah hahaha, if you just sold out, how are you broke? maybe if you could grow dense buds, then, you wouldnt be sold out, because you could achieve actual good weight. and wait, i thought you said you were from mendo earlier? ha. everyone on this site knows your a troll. im un subbing this thread. DONT FEED THE TROLL!


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 6, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> thats for the birds raving buttfuck monkey mother fucker or whatever it is beside how do you know... do do do do, do do do do


You have to be the stupidest bag of shit I've ever met online. And thats just sad. Stop lying, your not going to school, your dumber than dogshit, if you were you flunked out. How are you broke if you just ran out, arent you supposed to be a badass?


----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 6, 2010)

did you guys see the mods closed fruitytrollups thread. reason stated "Too stupid for words!". see fruitytroll even the mods think your retarted.


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 6, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> every body prefers mine. you want proof of kids who bought my weed... thats retarded... prove you sold your weed...gay shit... yeah got to get money in school somehow might as well grow i can study i dont need to go to some stupid job fuck you.... riddle sucks a fat one.... you dont need to wait until the competition ill have pics on these 2 threads in the next few days... for real bro you wont wait long


Everybody prefers yours? how the fuck can you say that, when we both know something like that can't be proved? Because your a compulsive liar. You lie about everything, First you lied about going to school, your still lying about that even after we've called you out, then your a professional, a big boy, yet your broke as a joke, and fuck up my car? How your back is out, or were you lying about that to? How about the imaginary supporters, WE HAVN"T SEEN A FUCKING ONE. Lie after Lie after Lie. Your pathetic. Seriously, just straight pathetic.


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 6, 2010)

nickfury510 said:


> did you guys see the mods closed fruitytrollups thread. reason stated "Too stupid for words!". see fruitytroll even the mods think your retarted.


&#8224;LHFAO&#8224;  Thats entertainment...


----------



## savo253 (Sep 6, 2010)

does fruiTROLLup ever post pics of his buds?


----------



## riddleme (Sep 6, 2010)

savo253 said:


> does fruiTROLLup ever post pics of his buds?


I've never seen one???


----------



## Wordz (Sep 6, 2010)

riddleme said:


> I've never seen one???


he doesn't have any


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Sep 6, 2010)

because he doesnt grow


----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 6, 2010)

nope he just flaps his fingers and posts bad information


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 6, 2010)

He allegedly has five harvests under his belt, but only 1 pic and it's the one in his avatar. He keeps saying he'll have pics in 1 to 3 days. I'm thinking he just wants to string everybody along for another 1 to 3 days. This thread has been pretty funny to see this dude failing at his attempt to win everyone over to grow fluffy buds. LMFAO. I hope the mods shut this thread down too. 55 pages? This shit is silly.

Nickfury, that's a hell of a tree you're holding up.


----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 6, 2010)

nooooo dont close this thread...it will be just like the cloning from a leaf thread. people will read through the whole thing for years and think its got some sort of relavent info in it...it will be classic...


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 6, 2010)

nickfury510 said:


> did you guys see the mods closed fruitytrollups thread. reason stated "Too stupid for words!". see fruitytroll even the mods think your retarted.





RavenMochi said:


> LHFAO  Thats entertainment...


Mods canceled The Poll Channel of the "Fruity is Retarded Show". It's only on this channel.


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 6, 2010)

I think if fruity wants to stick around on RIU he better make a new screen name. He kind of fucked himself with this thread. Lol.

Here's a tip for you fruity. Don't go onto a weed forum and tell everybody they're fucking idiots because they grow thick, healthy buds. It's not going to do much for your credibility. We all love our girls to death and nobody has got 5 harvests under their belt but only has 1 picture to prove it. The mods are shutting down your threads. I think it's time to give it up. You lose.


----------



## <3too.grow (Sep 6, 2010)

haha, all we want is a picture fruity! i think hes either a cop or a teenager.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Sep 6, 2010)

oh geez, what a troll. you have to make a new account, to make yourself cool, yet you use the same av just cropped it.


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 6, 2010)

Funny stuff. Fruity got banned, but here he is again....with the one and only picture he's got. Lol. If you want to come back to these forums, at least pretend to be somebody else.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Sep 6, 2010)

and get a different avatar. i tried to look on google to see if fruity just downloaded it, but there were too many damn pics so i gave up.


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 6, 2010)

I'd be willing to bet that he ripped it from somebody else's grow. They probably said they'd be harvesting soon and that's the pic he was going to use for the "harvest pics." Basically he proved himself to be a complete clown show.


----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 6, 2010)

This thread is awesome


----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 6, 2010)

bandmember said:


> im a rockstar


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 6, 2010)

as far as I can figure, you...


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 6, 2010)

hey, can you post those early flower pics one last time fruity... or bandmember, whoever.


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 6, 2010)

Really he got banned? I just hate it when I see someone shouting bad advice to people that don't no any better. I mean the whole reason to join is to learn or share.
Hard to learn when people like fruity are spreading nonsense like grow ur buds fluffy it's the bomb.


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 6, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Really he got banned? I just hate it when I see someone shouting bad advice to people that don't no any better. I mean the whole reason to join is to learn or share.
> Hard to learn when people like fruity are spreading nonsense like grow ur buds fluffy it's the bomb.


Yeah, and then he came back as a new member called "Bandmember" But it looks like he got banned again. All his new posts are deleted. He had the same avatar. What an idiot. I agree with you. This site should be all about learning and increasing the collective wisdom. Threads like this fuck RIU all to hell. I have to admit it was mildly entertaining.

Thanks mods for getting control of this thread.


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 6, 2010)

LOL I bet he's fuming.


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 6, 2010)

If he would have simply said "in my opinion... then nobody would have gave a fuck and this thread would be five pages long. Instead he wanted to call everybody out and explain how he is superior in every way, yet he could never prove that he even has a single harvest. He alleges he grew dank bud and sold arm sized nuggets to everybody, but he can't afford a camera. Well, I for one won't miss him.


----------



## Tat2d (Sep 6, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> your dense


It should be "you're" dense. As in You are. "Your" denotes something that belongs to you.


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 6, 2010)

awww...this season got canceled...thats funny, changed names and still got banned within, what, a day? yea Tat, his language skills were...umm...we'll just leave them alone, as the source of the infection has been purged from rui...


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 6, 2010)

Sucks that dude spent 78 bucks on seeds to do a grow off, but now fruity is gone. Oh, well...


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 6, 2010)

yea, I was thinking about that...what a waste, for that he could have gotten something he really wanted..poor karma...
another tragedy is that they're is actually traces of useful information, but filtering through all this shit, no one will ever see it...


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 6, 2010)

Bud Stankalot said:


> If he would have simply said "in my opinion... then nobody would have gave a fuck and this thread would be five pages long. Instead he wanted to call everybody out and explain how he is superior in every way, yet he could never prove that he even has a single harvest. He alleges he grew dank bud and sold arm sized nuggets to everybody, but he can't afford a camera. Well, I for one won't miss him.


I won't miss him, I'll miss the laughs that came with him though...was entertaining shit in the lowest sense of the word...you know, like realty tv...


----------



## savo253 (Sep 6, 2010)

god bless


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Sep 6, 2010)

haha good im glad he got banned, i bet he was some punk 15 year old kid, that got bored at night becuase he has no friends in the real world. i almost kind of feel bad for him, ALMOST. ah hahahaha. and it would be kind of hard to get arm sized nugs, that are fluffy, and airy. probably not that achievable.


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 6, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> haha good im glad he got banned, i bet he was some punk 15 year old kid, that got bored at night becuase he has no friends in the real world. i almost kind of feel bad for him, ALMOST. ah hahahaha. and it would be kind of hard to get arm sized nugs, that are fluffy, and airy. probably not that achievable.


 He was basically contradicting himself on every other post. Like I said, it was mildly entertaining, but 57 pages of nonsense was getting a little ridiculous. He would have never given it up so now he's gone. I'm sure he'll be back to start trolling on another thread. First, he'll have to find some new grow room pictures off the internet. Lol. 

DNRIP FRUITROLLUP


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Sep 6, 2010)

DNRIP fruitrollup, ah hahahaha


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 7, 2010)

Well...think anything useful in the 58 pages is salvagable?


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Sep 7, 2010)

ha no, but fruit shouldnt get the decency to Rest In Peace. so i put Do Not Rest In peace haha


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 7, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> ha no, but fruit shouldnt get the decency to Rest In Peace. so i put Do Not Rest In peace haha


 I fixed my post for you, bro.


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 7, 2010)

DNRIP FRUITY, though I bet he's going to pull jason like a cheap horror flick and keep coming back, again and again...


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Sep 7, 2010)

yup, thats what trolls do. 

haha bud, thats funny. you, know if he would not of been so insane on fluffy buds, AND wasnt a troll, he could of learned something from here. i know i have learned so much about growing in general from this site.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 7, 2010)

if fruit aka bandmember keeps getting banned it's cause the mods are looking out for his IP addy.

WHY DID I BUY THOSE dina-jizz BEANS! 
WHY!!! 
why did i ever open this ridiculous thread.

can i blame anybody but me  
i like finger pointing ...if raven will let me, can i blame him.

is that cool, bro?

no grow off / beatdown can take place if there's no competition (not that there was any in the 1st place) & the last journal i wanna make is the : how to properly grow blue hash journal

while i should have nevr bought those dina-shawg seeds, it's all good... gudkarma stays happy.

#1 good thing : i got a dinafem variety pack ...& the blue widow looks especially SICK.

in fact, given what i got cooking this very second, anything is better than clearing out a vital grow space filled with afghan kush & ak48 so that i can smack down a fucking kook.

too, my new & serious focus is the jackberry i just cracked.
11 beans in a pack with 10 sprouts. 

blue hash would have been a distraction... though i will crack that too. 

no shame in my game. *i grow for the love of the hobby & for the love of the process*.

i really wanted some neville's haze beans too ...but whatever... i am not a pot snob with regard to genetics. 

i will grow some optimized & dank as hell blue hash, trust me.

i'll keep a little for the head (variety) & dish off the rest to my boy ...to flip ...& pay the electric bill (so i can keep blazing those lights the way i like to) & buy nutes. 

when the dina-dookie beans come i'll hold off until i find the perfect jackberry pheno (mom) to add to my collection.

believe me, i'll still crack the blue hash, grow that shit out, & dish it off to my people. 

i'll make cuts too... & hook up my boy ganjalover2009 with a bunch (all rooted cuts fom karma are FREE if you didn't know)

the blue widow : now i might spend a minute working with that ...so all's not lost... that was a good score.

one thing we know about gudkarma from this thread ==> he dont play

and neither do you guys...lol! 

finally & most important, i am so glad i don't have to grow off against nick... whew... wipes some sweat off brow.

oh yeah ==> fruit (bandmember) if you're reading this : FUCK YOUR fluffy FAG NUGZ


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 7, 2010)

gudkarma said:


> if fruit aka bandmember keeps getting banned it's cause the mods are looking out for his IP addy.
> 
> WHY DID I BUY THOSE dina-jizz BEANS!
> WHY!!!
> ...


haha. It's all good. Never hurts to build the collection up. It would have been nice to see that fool fruity get rolled up, but it would have been shameful. That's like battle rapping the retarded kid to build your street cred. Funny, yet painful to watch at the same time. Lol.


----------



## riddleme (Sep 7, 2010)

gudkarma said:


> finally & most important, i am so glad i don't have to grow off against nick... whew... wipes some sweat off brow.


could always do one with me


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 7, 2010)

riddleme said:


> could always do one with me


sure! nick too. 

an aside : a month ago, i bought some blue cheese from barneys farm... 5 beans ...3 total runts ...two no spouts.
my boy, who doesn't even own a ph pen or ppm meter, was poppin mad shit about my method on those beans.
i swear it wasn't me but a barney farm issue & found evidence to support that idea here at RIU.
i never considered joing a website like this... it just started ingonito like.
the same way, i JUST started going to my local hydro store cause online shopping seemed logical in my situation.

still, gudkarma's always down. 
we shall grow!

let's do it ...on the d' double... ~karma on the spot, oh no, here comes trouble. 



but more importantly between you & i & anyone else that wants in : a grow off with a different, not so fruity, vibe & spirit.
vamos a nuestros jardines, cabron!
winner still gets to big dick pimp & brag, ya hear.

the two things i think important are : foundation : same genetics : & indoor labs only 
and you?

fruity was PMing me about my light set up & nute schedules... too funny. 

the only thing i "added" to my set up, in preparation to whoops fruity's narrowminded ass & because i was doing so anyway, was a light mover. saves me 400w of electric (12/12) every day... & also frees up some more grow space (i am such a grow whore).

personally, i dont care what anybody runs inside... i just can't compete with the lifegiving sun. 

as long as we set the variables right : compare same number of plants (smaller sample size 2 to 3 best imo) , individual buds with regard to density, size, quantity , etc

unfortunately, and to my foolishness, my bean fund is $0 ... should went with neville's haze or sannie's extrema ...& should have never got caught up in fruit's threads ...even though i can't stand a man that makes a solid foundation in shifting sand ...what's done is done.

my RIU newbie mistake : and an internet mistake in general ==> not everybody has sincere intentions & integrity

suggestions on the grow off home boy? i saw your album. 
creep. creep. creepin around!

maybe i can get some bean money  just not right away. i got jackberry (just cracked), afghan kush, and ak48 going.

...got the dinafem pack on the way (blue hash, blue widow, white widow). we should start from beany Mcbeans... i like to collect mothers.


~gudkarma


----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 7, 2010)

Whats this about a grow off with nick?


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Sep 7, 2010)

lol fruit got banned.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 7, 2010)

good news : everybodydoesit emailed, my seeds are on back order till the 10th : i got $75 credit !! to use fast : 

hahahahaha ========> triple FUCK YOU "fruitysackMcfagnugz" !!! 

aheeeeeeem! let me clear my throat. 

let's do this

http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/Magus_Genetics_Cannabis_Seeds__Warlock.cfm?iProductID=1212


----------



## riddleme (Sep 7, 2010)

gudkarma said:


> sure! nick too.
> 
> an aside : a month ago, i bought some blue cheese from barneys farm... 5 beans ...3 total runts ...two no spouts.
> my boy, who doesn't even own a ph pen or ppm meter, was poppin mad shit about my method on those beans.
> ...


don't have an album? you must mean my grow journal?

and I was joking, to see what others might say LOL but looks like most have unsub'd

I am currently in the middle of a breeding project so no real room for another strain at the moment

hell I'm giving plants away, clones too 

currently working a couple of northern lights strains (gotta build the foundation for my new strain


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 7, 2010)

I really don't think I or anyone that knows about Riddle would put anything of worth up on a grow off with him.
No disrespect Karma but don't call out Riddle brotha! For fun maybe but that's all.


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 7, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> I really don't think I or anyone that knows about Riddle would put anything of worth up on a grow off with him.
> No disrespect Karma but don't call out Riddle brotha! For fun maybe but that's all.


I think that's what he meant. Just for fun. Nobody has disrespected anybody since fruity left. We're back to one big, bud tokin community.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 7, 2010)

exactly fun... which i stated was nothing more than "big dick bragging rites".

small sample size indoor grow down (best 2 or 3) i'll throw down with anybody... just saying.

it's cool to be confident (not cocky or foolish) though. 
man's man over here.

i aready spent the $ on some : critical , cheese, and bubblegum beans
happy & stoked i am.

plus i got 4 free beans spending over 30 quid.

see ya'll around. 

stay fly
be high.


----------



## riddleme (Sep 7, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> I really don't think I or anyone that knows about Riddle would put anything of worth up on a grow off with him.
> No disrespect Karma but don't call out Riddle brotha! For fun maybe but that's all.


LMAO on that one, thanks for the vote of confidence!



Bud Stankalot said:


> I think that's what he meant. Just for fun. Nobody has disrespected anybody since fruity left. We're back to one big, bud tokin community.


no disrespect at all, just good fun


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Sep 7, 2010)

haha for sure. well maybe when i put in my new order ill get some blue hash to run. if we want to start a grow off. just for fun though haha


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 7, 2010)

gudkarma said:


> if fruit aka bandmember keeps getting banned it's cause the mods are looking out for his IP addy.
> 
> WHY DID I BUY THOSE dina-jizz BEANS!
> WHY!!!
> ...


sure bro, its my fault into pressuring you into making this thread... 

RiddleMe, whats this about giving plants away? What about seeds, I'll pay for shipping n' handling  
I'm a new grower, the more seeds I have the more will survive. Kinda a survivor thing right now...


----------



## Wordz (Sep 7, 2010)

nickfury510 said:


>


that person is impressing me with the katamari costume


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 8, 2010)

Wordz said:


> that person is impressing me with the katamari costume


Thank you wordz, I've had literally no fucking idea who the fuck that person was trying to be....


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 8, 2010)

riddleme

if you need anybody to do a test run with your beans (when you're ready) get at me.

ya hear?

~karma


----------



## riddleme (Sep 8, 2010)

gudkarma said:


> riddleme
> 
> if you need anybody to do a test run with your beans (when you're ready) get at me.
> 
> ...


will do, have plenty of available testers but will be shippin some as well


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow it's amazing how many people don't do any research.
This site has become difficult for new growers because of all the
one year growers passing out advice. 
People just give their plants what they need and it works so 
now they run their mouths all over with crap info.
Take Riddles lessons he breaks it down much further than we do trust me.
When you know exactly why everything happens during your grow then shell out some advice.
Not just when you learn than yellowing can be caused by lack of N.
Not when you learn the difference between heat stress and nute burn.
I see advice being shelled out by people and then see that same person asking what spectrum bulb to use for flowering.
Sorry thought this would be the place for my little rant.


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 8, 2010)

Preaching to the choir brother. Preach on.


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 8, 2010)

Fruity is that you?


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 8, 2010)

llort bridges said:


> truth comes out...noob


unlike you fruit I never lied about it, everyone already knew I was a noob, I said that at the beginning, not to mention I have two journals that state the same thing. You were the one being a poser. Nice try at saving face, my noobness will fade in time, but you'll always be pathetic...


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Sep 8, 2010)

get a new av fruit. or we are always going to know its you


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 8, 2010)

I TOLD YOU!! Just like jason in a cheap horror flick, motherfucker will just keep coming back again and again...with the same stupid ass mask...


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 8, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Fruity is that you?


Did he get re-banned while I was getting supplies? Priceless if that happened.


----------



## riddleme (Sep 8, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Did he get re-banned while I was getting supplies? Priceless if that happened.


yeah he is gone again


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 8, 2010)

Haha wow! 
He used the same avatar again?
Then couldn't resist getting that one last insult in on Raven.


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 8, 2010)

&#8224;LHAO&#8224; that was a quick sequel... how fitting...


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 8, 2010)

riddleme said:


> yeah he is gone again





chainseeker said:


> Haha wow!
> He used the same avatar again?
> Then couldn't resist getting that one last insult in on Raven.





RavenMochi said:


> &#8224;LHAO&#8224; that was a quick sequel... how fitting...


Usually the Part 3 is weak so he did as expected.


----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 8, 2010)

what did I miss what did I miss?


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 8, 2010)

Not much 
Fruity comes back and uses the same avatar
and after 2 or 3 posts they ban his ass 
The dude started like 73 threads of pure garbage.
I think you should only be able to start 2 threads until a 
certain amount of rep or time. Then you can more threads.


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 8, 2010)

riddleme said:


> will do, have plenty of available testers but will be shippin some as well


sooo... that a yes, someday?  (yea, I know, I'm ever so hopeful LOL)


----------



## savo253 (Sep 9, 2010)

FUCK ALL YOU NOOBS

I GROW THE BEST fluffy poop CORN buds 

fuck all your other ppls bud is so shity dont even know anything bout nothin


----------



## savo253 (Sep 9, 2010)

BOOSH
[youtube]czmQfUmDcMg[/youtube]


and or

KAKOW

[youtube]WIWAq7rJXqE[/youtube]


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 9, 2010)

MY EYES, MY EYES!!!! &#8224;puts pressure on them to stop the bleeding...&#8224;


----------



## smokie927 (Sep 12, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> anything dense is whack, you obviously havent considered what your patients might like, some better weed than yours. my motives are not trimming, its burning right. trim out any stem from your grow before you even get to curing it let along selling it dinggus. im an experienced grower and i know what im talking about. you are the one not providing perfectly burning bowlpacks. making medical patients work tsck tsck tsck come back when your weeds good enough to put it in a bowl and smoke it sheesh


The simple fact is that your a plain inexperienced noob grower if you know the difference between dense and fluffy buds and you still go for the fluffy? Do you even know how to get dense buds. I have considered what patients want without the asking because fluffy weed is weak and for noob smokers/growers. Fluffy bud= less calyx:leaf ratio now dense bud is high calyx:leaf ratio which means your getting and burning less leaf and more bud, I bet if your leaves had high trichome ratio on it you'd smoke that instead of the bud. It's not all about the trichomes it's the whole bud itself that delivers flavor,scent,and high. Now when you can stop being an ignorant fool,and accept the facts at hand,you might learn a few things. I prefer a larger range of smoking; joints,bongs,and bowls. Dense bud fulfills all your needs. Selling marijuana is illeagal dinggus so try not to be so stupid. Stay up Oregon, The Chronic State.


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 12, 2010)

He might see it next time he incarnates....he's been banned three times over since that name....


----------



## UPfreebird (Oct 25, 2010)

forbiddenfruitroll said:


> check out some pics bitches. fluffy rules


N&#305;ce fluff. But your buds would look, taste, and get you much much h&#305;gher &#305;f they were dense buds.

Qu&#305;t fak&#305;ng the funk, and stop promot&#305;ng fluffy buds.
Sure they are good, but not great l&#305;ke dense buds.

STRIVE FOR GREATNESS!


----------



## UPfreebird (Oct 25, 2010)

Sweet yet. But &#305;mag&#305;ne &#305;t &#305;f &#305;t were dense.

BE REAL. DENSE BUDS IS WHERE ITS AT.


----------



## 420God (Oct 25, 2010)

forbiddenfruitroll said:


> is this pic not friggin sweet guitar size buds dripping with crystal. you sir stop the fake funkin


 Cool, your bud is almost as big as my stem! Just playing, sweet looking bud man.


----------



## UPfreebird (Oct 25, 2010)

forbiddenfruitroll said:


> stupid its dense enough to be legit put together nugs like i said. any denser and the burn quality would be affected. this stuff is perfect fuck dense buds


You s&#305;r are fuck&#305;ng stup&#305;d.
And I say that &#305;n the n&#305;cest way poss&#305;ble.
Fucktard.


----------



## 420God (Oct 25, 2010)

forbiddenfruitroll said:


> 2ft vs 10ft but yeah... thats a tree you got there i thought you said you were a noob


 Yeah, but I'm still a farmer. I think that gives me a good advantage to this growing thing.


----------



## UPfreebird (Oct 25, 2010)

I just dont get why you would want to grow fluffy buds and be happy w&#305;th &#305;t.
And why you dont str&#305;ve to do better.

Are you happy w&#305;th med&#305;ocracy?


----------



## riddleme (Oct 25, 2010)

this would be a dense bud, just so you know the difference


----------



## UPfreebird (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow. Proof &#305;s &#305;n the pudd&#305;ng. 
Fluffy buds are for l&#305;ttle b&#305;tches that cant handle real buds.


----------



## UPfreebird (Oct 25, 2010)

forbiddenfruitroll said:


> dense is not better! dont say weight or any other factor beside density. those buds look perfect you know it


No. Your buds looks good. But far from perfect.

*And you know &#305;t.*


----------



## stoneruk (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks denser than the other buds, congrats on getting a better light and growing dense buds dude.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Oct 25, 2010)

man, riddleme even said dense buds are better. thats a man who knows his shit. check out his thread and nuggets. you might learn something, but i doubt it. you are pretty damn hard headed. 

peace.

EP


----------



## plaguedog (Oct 26, 2010)

This could possibly be the worst thread on a canna site I have ever tried to read.

What kind of idiots are being raised today?


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Oct 26, 2010)

its the trolls. all of the trolls


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 26, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> its the trolls. all of the trolls


He'll get banned again soon. He came right back with his first post on this worthless thread after a month or two, after the second time. Ridin' the Short Bus must be hard.
Daniels


----------



## Jungle Crown (Oct 26, 2010)

Dense bud: bud with more resin production making everything tighter and more efficient when you burn it. High calyx-leaf ratio and that sticky frost that we love so much. WHAT IS A GOOD HYDRO FLOWERING SCHEDULE WITH BUD HARDENERS


----------



## Banditt (Oct 26, 2010)

frui"troll"up is back? Awwww shit fluffy schwag in the house!


----------



## trichlone fiend (Oct 26, 2010)

forbiddenfruitroll said:


> proof of cluelessness. density is not resin or lovable sticky frost of any kind. density is not leaf ratio. density is density and it does nothing for you burn but clog your bowl


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 26, 2010)

forbiddenfruitroll said:


> your just a sore loser


I'm not a sore loser, but obviously you are. Just cause you can't grow your Cannabis properly & no one agrees with you. Here's how I grow, Junior
Daniels


----------



## swishsweet (Oct 26, 2010)

lol. density is more weed weight. more weed is always good. density is good.


----------



## ink the world (Oct 26, 2010)

forbiddenfruitroll said:


> stupid density is not = to weight. read a book


 So something that is more dense than another object of the same size does not weigh more?

Holy shit, thanks for rewriting the laws of nature....genius


----------



## Jungle Crown (Oct 26, 2010)

Fluffy bud means you are burning more carcinogen than thc in every hit. Naturally dense buds is way better


forbiddenfruitroll said:


> nice plant... if it is a fluffy strain it will smoke better!


 Fluffy bud burns up in one harsh hit. Dense Bud burns slower more smoke in one bowl.


----------



## Banditt (Oct 26, 2010)

hahaha fat bags of fluff....You can keep that shit.


----------



## swishsweet (Oct 27, 2010)

forbiddenfruitroll said:


> yeah keepers for sure


nice nugget


----------



## jewgrow (Oct 27, 2010)

If you honestly believe that bud is 100% perfect, than good job you've mastered cannabis cultivation. If you feel like thats your full potential i really feel bad for you.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Oct 28, 2010)

Spammer!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ink the world (Oct 28, 2010)

forbiddenfruitroll said:


> your all idiots. if it weighs five grams it weighs five grams gold or feathers density is not weight friggin idiot OFF the thread


 Nope, I wont leave douchebag, in fact Im gonna visit and post every fucking day 

So back to the subject at hand. Assuming that 2 objects are the EXACT same size and object A is denser than object B, then object A will weigh more.......want a real world easy comparison.

Take (2) 1 gallon buckets. Fill the first with popcorn and fill the second with water. Which weighs more genius? And why? Because water has more density than popcorn.


----------



## trichlone fiend (Oct 28, 2010)

forbiddenfruitroll said:


> repeat mode ready... weed should burn not sit in the bowl to blacken for 20 hits. i smoke greens bitch with fatter looking bags bitch. peel


----------



## ColoradoLove (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow I can't believe this kid is still at it, with a new name no less!

Fruitroll is either scared of grinders or confused by them!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Oct 28, 2010)

but you also have to take into account the negative space in your bud, that does not count to the overall volume. in a dense bud, it breaks up into a greater volume with ground up. when you grind your shit fluff it break into a volume smaller to the original volume. this means negative space inside of your bud. this is why your bud is inferior.


----------



## BudWhyz (Oct 29, 2010)

More bud is better - close thread!


----------



## Banditt (Oct 29, 2010)

forbiddenfruitroll said:


> more bud is better whats your point on that genius


will you just please eat shit and die already? No one agrees with you.... You are fighting a losing battle here. Give it up.


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 29, 2010)

Banditt said:


> will you just please eat shit and die already? No one agrees with you.... You are fighting a losing battle here. Give it up.


Maybe he's a Fluffer for Gay Porn, so he needs this to feel _right_. It is so obvious to ALL of us that a Dense Bud is better. 3 accounts so far on this topic. Just give up.


----------



## Tat2d (Oct 29, 2010)

forbiddenfruitroll said:


> your all idiots. if it weighs five grams it weighs five grams gold or feathers density is not weight friggin idiot OFF the thread


I hope you grow better than you use written grammar.

Your=possessive
You're=You Are
Yore=Former period of time

So, the correct way to say it would be, "You're all way smarter than I am. Please refer to me as fucktard from now on."

Just so you know, I don't really care how you speak or write.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Oct 29, 2010)

Morons like this give those of us growing GOOD bud job security


----------



## trichlone fiend (Oct 29, 2010)

forbiddenfruitroll said:


> i eat, shit, and die every day at least i dont have to smoke rock hard nugget


----------



## tanon (Oct 29, 2010)

gravity and snow storm work good I used em a few years ago before I got a 1000 watter and had good results. If you want denser buds a higher wattage light will help alot.


----------



## tanon (Oct 29, 2010)

to fruit roll up... your whispy nuggz suck! your friends just feel bad about telling you your weed isn't worth the nutes you grew it with. My nugz smell delicious! sugar coated like I hand dipped them in the sugar jar, dense, and full of thc, and taste like hott pussy your "nugz" are loose and whispy, have premature glands that are aren't fully developed and tastes like a limp penis... your plants need viagra. Don't worry you'll figure it out when you stop growing under cfl's and get a real grow room with big boy lights...now run along little boy daddy's getting sick of you.


----------



## Talrox (Oct 29, 2010)

I love this sentence :1 gallon buckets. Fill the first with popcorn and fill the second with water. Which weighs more genius? And why? Because water has more density than popcorn. 
XD


----------



## tanon (Oct 29, 2010)

You posted your friends grow? and a shitty one at that...Awhh! how cute! just goes to show you ARE just as full of shit as I thought you were! grow up everyone who has repied to this thread has had to hear your childish bullshit and stupid comments on what they say to other people. I say I have a 1000 watt light to someone else and you can't resist piping up like the child you are to say mine is bigger that yours! prove it, I know you don't have shit! Your mom probably still dresses you in the morning huh? I think I speak for most; you don't know shit you're never gonna be shit your tryin real hard to piss people off but what you don't understand is no one fucking cares what you say you're just the annoying kid who has to talk shit to make up for the small dick god gave you. I'm sorry it's so small little guy one day you'll grow up I promise...


----------



## tanon (Oct 29, 2010)

It's annoying when someone is being an asshole huh?


----------



## sk'mo (Oct 29, 2010)

There is some pretty good trolling goin' on up in here.


----------



## Harrekin (Oct 30, 2010)

Iv resisted chiming in until now...Fruit-guy, you realise that if you grow denser buds you will get a higher overall yield from your grow space...right? Dont answer/say anything else, just answer the question I put to you.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2010)

FFS, is this fruitrollup back under a new account trolling away about the benefit of airy fairy buds over hard buds? 

Once again it seems that there will be no peace until his opinion becomes our opinion also. Lame!

edit: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/362562-would-your-ideal-bowlpack-joint-6.html#post4595450

There's the last attempt he had at persuading us that we are wrong in what we like.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2010)

You still don't recall what the actual point was? We like one thing, you like another, you can't get over the fact that we don't like the same thing as you. last time you spent 9 pages arguing against your own poll results lololol


----------



## trichlone fiend (Oct 30, 2010)

forbiddenfruitroll said:


> not opinion, the facts of life bud. your "opinions" are what is scientifically wrong talking about weight and shit. but here you go again in case you missed the pics


----------



## goodolboy (Oct 30, 2010)

forbiddenfruitroll said:


> is this pic not friggin sweet guitar size buds dripping with crystal. you sir stop the fake funkin


Why dont you manicure those buds, dry and cure them right, instead of boasting over whats gonna be crap weed because your throwin it all over your guitar. Fluffy buds are OK, but on my trip to amsterdam I never once bought a gram of "fluffy" bud, listen to the experienced people here when they tell you that Dense bud is where its at. If not, continue growing and smoking your mids. I dont think anyones trying to slam you here or anything, nice grow, looked great. Now check out the "Advanced Marijuana Growing" Section and work on getting your buds tightened up, your plants are like a ship crew, you want all hands on deck and ready to bust your balls at any time.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2010)

forbiddenfruitroll said:


> kids like you dont know what youd like beside running your keyboard all day


Oh, it's evolved, we no longer have to share the same opinion as you, now we simply don't get one


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Oct 30, 2010)

This is funny. I am hardly ever on this site. I can't believe ol' boy is back still saying the same thing as his first post. Once again, I apologize to any true growers sharing actual knowledge that make this site their home, but I really wish this whole website would just explode. Of everything I've read on this site, about 5 percent of it is relevant to becoming a better grower. Everything else is misguided info, or trolls so bored with their own life they come on this site and foul it up.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Oct 31, 2010)

well if you want to learn some info, you and Fruitfuckup, here is a great thread to learn form a great teacher and grower

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/316301-calling-all-noob-growers.html


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 31, 2010)

i prefer a somewhat "fluffy" bud. i break off chunks and really don't have time for grinders and scissors. it's nice to actually "crush down" a bud to stuff it in my pipe. those rock hard nuggets tend to fall out easily.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Oct 31, 2010)

and that is your opinion, thank you for sharing it. i dont get why Fruit cant get that, everyone is going to have there separate preference. some people like it soft, some people like it hard haha. 

ive got a good friend who loves getting fluffy bud, just for that reason. you can take you grinder out of the mix. i prefer rock hard nugs. to me, they seem to have more taste.


----------

